# Project Steeler



## Tren4Life

Thanks for the title Grind
Some of you guys already know that I am training for my first meet in April. I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread so you guys could keep track of my progress. I wouldn't be this far if it were not for all of your help and encouragement so I feel I owe it to you guys and the board to give this meet thing a try.
This week I will be doing some max effort work to get some solid numbers to use in POB's program that I will be using as a meet prep cycle. I will try to log all the workouts and let you know how I'm doing. I haven't benched in a few weeks because my shoulder is bothering me. We think it is a rotator cuff problem so I am just trying to give it some time to heal. My bench really isn't what needs work anyway so I'll be fine with a low number as long as I get my squat and pull numbers up a bit.
I should probably also keep you informed of my weight Im 225 today
This is my squat work from today. Its 420 on a 13 inch box.

[video=youtube;uGF9nxzFaE8]https://www


----------



## bronco

That was bad ass steeler. Good luck to ya at your meet, will be following along


----------



## AlphaD

You know i am on this Project Steeler thread!! This is gonna be good.  Looking forward to April!


----------



## Azog

I'm sure you are gonna kick ass. Badass box squats!


----------



## anewguy

Ever seen those videos where some kid is filming himself like this with no spot?  lol...  But that was solid bro, good luck at your meet in April.


----------



## Tren4Life

anewguy said:


> Ever seen those videos where some kid is filming himself like this with no spot?  lol...  But that was solid bro, good luck at your meet in April.



That's why my pins are always set in my cage. I had a fumble once why I first started out.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Looking great S4L. POB is going to get you ready come meet time. This is going to be an amazing journey brother.


----------



## GreatGunz

POB IS A PUSS AN THINKS HES BIG!
You could do better on your own!


----------



## GreatGunz

LOL jus kidding he's my boy got me into PL......


----------



## Pinkbear

Did you say "hadōken" ? Street fighter


----------



## heavydeads83

not bad S4L.  keep it up man.  gotta push yourself hard as hell when you're getting ready for a meet my brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## SFGiants

Looks like your sitting straight down again and not sitting back also don't have so much movement when you unrack, get sets up stop all movements then unrack.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Looks like your sitting straight down again and not sitting back also don't have so much movement when you unrack, get sets up stop all movements then unrack.



He is a work in progress. Keep it coming


----------



## SFGiants

Take a look at your knees how they go forward and look at mine how they go back.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> He is a work in progress. Keep it coming



Thing I hate the most about logs is all the atta boys and not enough form help.

I corrected my form by being told day in and day out what I was doing wrong and being told what to do to correct it.

It's like a broken record in Powerlifting gyms because you here the same shit day in and day out but if we don't hear it we don't work on it.

His strength is coming along fine and I wish my was but the stupid injuries hold me back a lot.

What will happen if he keeps wiggling his body at unrack he is going to end up dumping hard.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Thing I hate the most about logs is all the atta boys and not enough form help.
> 
> I corrected my form by being told day in and day out what I was doing wrong and being told what to do to correct it.
> 
> It's like a broken record in Powerlifting gyms because you here the same shit day in and day out but if we don't hear it we don't work on it.
> 
> His strength is coming along fine and I wish my was but the stupid injuries hold me back a lot.
> 
> What will happen if he keeps wiggling his body at unrack he is going to end up dumping hard.




Brother you are never gonna hear me complain about your input. I respect every bit of advice I get from you. You and Worm are the only ones that are not all flowers and I need that. I also need the challenge that POB gives me. 
I realize that its not a perfect BOX squat as the definition of box squats go. But It is only 13 inches and I figure that's 2 inches below where I need to be, so if nothing else its a depth guage for me at this point. It helps me feel my hips at depth if that makes any sense. Im still learning how to control the muscles in my legs and my ass.


----------



## Jada

nice lift!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Brother you are never gonna hear me complain about your input. I respect every bit of advice I get from you. You and Worm are the only ones that are not all flowers and I need that. I also need the challenge that POB gives me.
> I realize that its not a perfect BOX squat as the definition of box squats go. But It is only 13 inches and I figure that's 2 inches below where I need to be, so if nothing else its a depth guage for me at this point. It helps me feel my hips at depth if that makes any sense. Im still learning how to control the muscles in my legs and my ass.



That's every coaches dream lol. A trainee that's willing to take criticism in order to improve. Your mindset is in check brother. Keep busting ass and hammering away!

SFG has a good eye.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Brother you are never gonna hear me complain about your input. I respect every bit of advice I get from you. You and Worm are the only ones that are not all flowers and I need that. I also need the challenge that POB gives me.
> I realize that its not a perfect BOX squat as the definition of box squats go. But It is only 13 inches and I figure that's 2 inches below where I need to be, so if nothing else its a depth guage for me at this point. It helps me feel my hips at depth if that makes any sense. Im still learning how to control the muscles in my legs and my ass.



Nope don't make sense at all because not matter how low you go you must sit back because your stance is wide.

I seemed to sink my squats lower and faster in a meet then I do training but no matter what we have to sit back.

Knees start going forward then the forward lean comes and soon enough weight you should smash you can't get because the bar is out of line making the weight much heavy and your body falling out of position.

Don't worry bro once you get good you'll fall apart on the platform even when your form is tits 90% of the time, heavy weight is just that and we must fight to keep things right.

Everyone has form issues and is why everyone has to train and work on shit all the time your just at a point you can't see it or understand why things are happening yet but this will come in time.


----------



## Big Worm

You been working hard and getting strong.  I really wish you could get into a real PL gym.  Constant coaching and the atmosphere in a real gym is insane.  They might break you down at first but guaranteed to get stronger and better.  I know POB has been helping you with your meet training and im sure hes got ya dialed in.  Id like to see and hear where you are in a free squat.  If you arent free squatting, you need to be, theres no box in a meet.  Me personally, ive never really felt the need to be super deep on a box squat.  The other thing id like to see you doing is heavy unrack and hold.  I know you are super pumped in the vid and just trying to kill it, but like SFG said, need to get tight and stable.  You are strong enough right now to man handle 400 on your back, but as you get stronger its going to get to a point where the weight on your back is going to have a bunch of leverage and if you are not 100% stable and tight, bad things can happen.  Also, guys can kill it on form on a box squat and sit back, knees out, all the stuff they need to be doing, and once they go into a free squat the knees will shoot way forward, they will fold over and it will turn into a good morning. Thats if they can even get out of it.

With all that said, just keep working out and getting stronger.  Im no expert, but im always here to help if I can.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Looks like your sitting straight down again and not sitting back also don't have so much movement when you unrack, get sets up stop all movements then unrack.



You can see by his slow ass decent that he is trying to find the box with his ass. Its more confidence than technique. 

Steeler when you box squat you need to just open those hips and sit back keeping the glutes tight. That will stop you from crashing down on your ass. You're a strong bastard, so trust it. Put a couch cushion on the box if that helps. YOu'll touch is sooner but still sink in and have to use the hips to get off the box.


----------



## SFGiants

Big Worm said:


> You been working hard and getting strong.  I really wish you could get into a real PL gym.  Constant coaching and the atmosphere in a real gym is insane.  They might break you down at first but guaranteed to get stronger and better.  I know POB has been helping you with your meet training and im sure hes got ya dialed in.  Id like to see and hear where you are in a free squat.  If you arent free squatting, you need to be, theres no box in a meet.  Me personally, ive never really felt the need to be super deep on a box squat.  The other thing id like to see you doing is heavy unrack and hold.  I know you are super pumped in the vid and just trying to kill it, but like SFG said, need to get tight and stable.  You are strong enough right now to man handle 400 on your back, but as you get stronger its going to get to a point where the weight on your back is going to have a bunch of leverage and if you are not 100% stable and tight, bad things can happen.  Also, guys can kill it on form on a box squat and sit back, knees out, all the stuff they need to be doing, and once they go into a free squat the knees will shoot way forward, they will fold over and it will turn into a good morning. Thats if they can even get out of it.
> 
> With all that said, just keep working out and getting stronger.  Im no expert, but im always here to help if I can.



I agree 100% and am having free squat issues myself from too much box squatting.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> You can see by his slow ass decent that he is trying to find the box with his ass. Its more confidence than technique.
> 
> Steeler when you box squat you need to just open those hips and sit back keeping the glutes tight. That will stop you from crashing down on your ass. You're a strong bastard, so trust it. Put a couch cushion on the box if that helps. YOu'll touch is sooner but still sink in and have to use the hips to get off the box.



Yeah I saw that with the touch and go he is doing, box squatting has a slight pause to it.


----------



## Big Worm

PillarofBalance said:


> Put a couch cushion on the box if that helps. YOu'll touch is sooner but still sink in and have to use the hips to get off the box.



I was gonna say this also and forgot.  One thing I can tell you from experience is make sure the cushion or whatever you use is at least as big as your box.  I was training at home one night and had some blankets folded up smaller than the box.  I sat back and got off the the edge of the blankets, it rolled me back and I had to dump the weight......I didnt have the spotters in my cage, and the bar came down and hit the back corner of the box and bent it.  Ruined a 300 dollar bar and could have ****ed me up.


----------



## Tren4Life

Docd187123 said:


> That's every coaches dream lol. A trainee that's willing to take criticism in order to improve. Your mindset is in check brother. Keep busting ass and hammering away!
> 
> SFG has a good eye.



Thanks Doc. When I first came here I learned that these guys mean well and are trying to help me. Sometimes help does always show up looking like a flower. This could be a lesson to any of our new guys that want to get help.





SFGiants said:


> Nope don't make sense at all because not matter how low you go you must sit back because your stance is wide.
> 
> I seemed to sink my squats lower and faster in a meet then I do training but no matter what we have to sit back.
> 
> Knees start going forward then the forward lean comes and soon enough weight you should smash you can't get because the bar is out of line making the weight much heavy and your body falling out of position.
> 
> Don't worry bro once you get good you'll fall apart on the platform even when your form is tits 90% of the time, heavy weight is just that and we must fight to keep things right.
> 
> Everyone has form issues and is why everyone has to train and work on shit all the time your just at a point you can't see it or understand why things are happening yet but this will come in time.



That's why I put my videos up, you guys know what to look for. Im gonna learn this you guys just have to be patient with me. Im old and have flexibility issues. My hips are getting stronger but im not comfortable going back any faster.





Big Worm said:


> You been working hard and getting strong.  I really wish you could get into a real PL gym.  Constant coaching and the atmosphere in a real gym is insane.  They might break you down at first but guaranteed to get stronger and better.  I know POB has been helping you with your meet training and im sure hes got ya dialed in.  Id like to see and hear where you are in a free squat.  If you arent free squatting, you need to be, theres no box in a meet.  Me personally, ive never really felt the need to be super deep on a box squat.  The other thing id like to see you doing is heavy unrack and hold.  I know you are super pumped in the vid and just trying to kill it, but like SFG said, need to get tight and stable.  You are strong enough right now to man handle 400 on your back, but as you get stronger its going to get to a point where the weight on your back is going to have a bunch of leverage and if you are not 100% stable and tight, bad things can happen.  Also, guys can kill it on form on a box squat and sit back, knees out, all the stuff they need to be doing, and once they go into a free squat the knees will shoot way forward, they will fold over and it will turn into a good morning. Thats if they can even get out of it.
> 
> With all that said, just keep working out and getting stronger.  Im no expert, but im always here to help if I can.



Im going to drop the box from here on out. I know I need to free squat, I also need to start wrapping my knees so I can get that feeling too.  I'm also going to look for a real PL gym with in driving distance. Maybe I can get someone to help me on Sundays.



PillarofBalance said:


> You can see by his slow ass decent that he is trying to find the box with his ass. Its more confidence than technique.
> 
> Steeler when you box squat you need to just open those hips and sit back keeping the glutes tight. That will stop you from crashing down on your ass. You're a strong bastard, so trust it. Put a couch cushion on the box if that helps. YOu'll touch is sooner but still sink in and have to use the hips to get off the box.




I am thinking about dropping the box all together. Maybe that's what is making me go down instead of back?? I still think my hips are not opening up wide enough.





Big Worm said:


> I was gonna say this also and forgot.  One thing I can tell you from experience is make sure the cushion or whatever you use is at least as big as your box.  I was training at home one night and had some blankets folded up smaller than the box.  I sat back and got off the the edge of the blankets, it rolled me back and I had to dump the weight......I didnt have the spotters in my cage, and the bar came down and hit the back corner of the box and bent it.  Ruined a 300 dollar bar and could have ****ed me up.



Thanks for the tip Worm. I think Im going to start using my new bar to squat with too.


----------



## Tren4Life

I'll have another vid in a few days. I still need help with my pull.


----------



## SFGiants

Don't drop the box it is what will help teach you to sit back.


----------



## amore169

I have never used box squats to squat, I see a bunch of guys doing it at my gym but the way they do it I think it puts a lot of stress on their lower back on the way the sit, cause they drop their whole body weight to the box and then they come up. It's a new form of training that I have never tried but maybe someday I'll give it a try.


----------



## SFGiants

amore169 said:


> I have never used box squats to squat, I see a bunch of guys doing it at my gym but the way they do it I think it puts a lot of stress on their lower back on the way the sit, cause they drop their whole body weight to the box and then they come up. It's a new form of training that I have never tried but maybe someday I'll give it a try.



It's far from new and what you see is improper box squatting they are plopping down to the box, just look at my video and that will show a proper box squat.


----------



## Tren4Life

I just couldn't stop thinking about it so I had to go try it again today. This is just me a and 135 trying to stay tight and go back not down. In the second part I fell backwards what did I do wrong?

[video=youtube;U49w66xzl9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player


----------



## SFGiants

That's a lot better and how to correct form (lighter weight), I was always told that DE day was the day to really dial in form as on ME your going to fight it real bad at the heavier weight.

Your 1st reps are way to slow especially for only 135lb but your second rep is much better and this is happening because your thinking too much about getting to the box but once you find it then you speed up, a lot of us went through this some for a real long time.

You falling back was just mental.

With light weight you should work on exploding off the box fast this will also help you decent faster.

I will post a video of speed squats soon so you can see the difference like I did with deadlifts but somehow that video got deleted.


----------



## SFGiants

The faster you can decent the more power you'll have out of the hole.


----------



## Tren4Life

Im going back down and keep working on it. I had trouble falling back once before and Worm helped me with it. If I remember correctly my toes are coming off the floor and I wasn't spreading the floor right. If I cant get this right with 135 then there is no sense in going up any more in weigh.


----------



## SFGiants

At this point your too close to a meet to take focus off of that, work on it hard and get it fix after the meet but until then work on getting your lifts ready.


----------



## SFGiants

You should focus on your opening lifts and knee wraps.

Your opener should be something you can triple.

You should pull your opener 1 month out and not pull heavier then that, you should not pull at all after this until the meet.

Squat you should do 4 to 3 weeks out without going beyond your opener, you can squat again after this but do not max or pr until the meet.

Bench you can do your opener up to 2 weeks out and again do not go beyond your opener until the meet.

You should cut down on accessories 1 month out and at this point no cardio crap.

You are almost at a point training need to be cut down and focused on your openers.

You should take the entire week off from everything the week prior to your meet.

You have time to get good training secessions in right now but it's coming close to cutting back and meet prep.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> You should focus on your opening lifts and knee wraps.
> 
> Your opener should be something you can triple.
> 
> You should pull your opener 1 month out and not pull heavier then that, you should not pull at all after this until the meet.
> 
> Squat you should do 4 to 3 weeks out without going beyond your opener, you can squat again after this but do not max or pr until the meet.
> 
> Bench you can do your opener up to 2 weeks out and again do not go beyond your opener until the meet.
> 
> You should cut down on accessories 1 month out and at this point no cardio crap.
> 
> You are almost at a point training need to be cut down and focused on your openers.
> 
> You should take the entire week off from everything the week prior to your meet.
> 
> You have time to get good training secessions in right now but it's coming close to cutting back and meet prep.



I wont detail the whole program here, but up until the actual peaking cycle he isn't going to hit anything over 85%. He will have some accessory work to do until 5 weeks out to keep the joints healthy and blood flowing.  No PR's until meet day.  The actual peaking cycle is a circa max. He'll do a 5rm, a 3rm a speed week with commands and a deload leading up to the meet.  His program is set already and we are moving ahead with it. It does not mean he needs to box squat. I had him on the box initially because he has some weakness in his hips.  I would be fine at this point with dropping the box squats and just have him work on his squat technique from here on out.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Subbed in to follow the meet prep. This thread right here is why this is the best board on the 'net. No bullshit, constructive criticism without pussyfooting around the issues, and men taking solid advice like men, without becoming vaginas about it...I love it!


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> I wont detail the whole program here, but up until the actual peaking cycle he isn't going to hit anything over 85%. He will have some accessory work to do until 5 weeks out to keep the joints healthy and blood flowing.  No PR's until meet day.  The actual peaking cycle is a circa max. He'll do a 5rm, a 3rm a speed week with commands and a deload leading up to the meet.  His program is set already and we are moving ahead with it. It does not mean he needs to box squat. I had him on the box initially because he has some weakness in his hips.  I would be fine at this point with dropping the box squats and just have him work on his squat technique from here on out.



Solid work and advice bro, he can still box for speed but I would take him off if on heavy days until after the meet at this point.

Worm is correct I have this same issue at times where one style screws up the other, too much box my free goes to shit too much free I ghey to the box like Stealer is doing right now.


----------



## AlphaD

SFGiants said:


> Thing I hate the most about logs is all the atta boys and not enough form help.



I agree with this too.  That is what makes this board so much different then the others, the variety of help, experience and knowledge here.  SFG, Big Worm and POB, know what they are talking about in this aspects of the game.  I however, do not, but I will give the moral support to my bro to keep him on track towards his goal so he does not feel alone in this endeavor.  Techniques, skill and adjustments/corrections are in your PLers court.  S4L is a great bro, who doesn't mind the advice from you all, and I know with your help, his will be on the path correctly.  Im just gonna throw and atta boy and an ass pic up occasionally.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> Subbed in to follow the meet prep. This thread right here is why this is the best board on the 'net. No bullshit, constructive criticism without pussyfooting around the issues, and men taking solid advice like men, without becoming vaginas about it...I love it!



Brother Guys like you are exactly why I started this thread. You will be able to learn a lot from these guys. When I came here these same guys took me under their wing and kept helping me and never gave up on me. I wish I would have saved the vids from when I first started trying to bench 225. By following POB's advice I went up to 350 really fast. I have to admit sometime the advise is hard to swallow, there is no sugar coating here just like you said real men taking advise from real men.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> I agree with this too.  That is what makes this board so much different then the others, the variety of help, experience and knowledge here.  SFG, Big Worm and POB, know what they are talking about in this aspects of the game.  I however, do not, but I will give the moral support to my bro to keep him on track towards his goal so he does not feel alone in this endeavor.  Techniques, skill and adjustments/corrections are in your PLers court.  S4L is a great bro, who doesn't mind the advice from you all, and I know with your help, his will be on the path correctly.  Im just gonna throw and atta boy and an ass pic up occasionally.




I am very thankful to have you in my corner Alpha. Your support is appreciated.


----------



## widehips71

I'm learning a lot from this thread as well.  So glad I saw it.  Keep it coming bro


----------



## NbleSavage

I'm down for Project Steeler - great lift, Mate! Intense!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla

That is some impressive box works. But your attitude determines your altitude, and you are gojng to do very well from what i see. I look forward to seeing your progress my friend. Subbed.


----------



## SHRUGS

Im following along as well. Great thread. Good job so far S4L! I havent been in the squat rack since hernia surgery. Shit still scares me. I'm jealous brother! Keep kickin ass!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Tren4Life

I tried to bench today. My shoulder felt good so I thought I'd try some light stuff. No vids today they are embarrassing buy my standards. I'm back on my own bench now so I figured I'd be alright. My set up was good, pulled the bar out really well and my speed was good for such a light weight. I did sets of 5 and worked up to 225 and on the last set I noticed my shoulder feeling strange so I decided to quit while I was ahead. 
I'm going on a vacation with my wife next week maybe just a week off is what I need. When I get back I'll be starting POBs program. If nothing else I'll just have to settle for a low bench number. If I go to the doctor he is going to want to give me a shot and 6 weeks out of the gym. Fuk you that's not happening. I'll take the 6 weeks after the meet.


----------



## Tren4Life

I am leaving today to take my wife on a cruise to the Bahamas but I just couldn't leave without pulling my last set for the month.


210x5
260x5
315x3
390x5
445x3
495x1
If you know how 5/3/1 works the last set is always max reps

[video=youtube;hQ1caRc3Y-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v


This will be the last 5/3/1 workout for me until after the meet. I think I got some solid numbers to work off of for POB's program. By my calculations this puts me at a 540 1rm


----------



## NbleSavage

Solid lift, Mate!! Enjoy the time away with your Missus!


----------



## SFGiants

Your lower back is rounded because your starting off the lift rounded.

Strength is there bro but after the meet you have to fix that form

You have to learn to take the slack off the bar 1st or your hips will always shoot up to high and put you forward.


----------



## NbleSavage

SFG's gym has ACDC as their house band. Totally bad ass.


----------



## Big Worm

The bar is too far out in front of you. Look how much you pull it towards yourself as you start the lift. It's all about leverages.


----------



## SFGiants

Big Worm said:


> The bar is too far out in front of you. Look how much you pull it towards yourself as you start the lift. It's all about leverages.



I used to and still do at times roll the bar but he is rolling it at the start of the lift I roll it as a cue and that cue is when the bar hits my shins then I start the lift.

His hips are shooting up during the roll his hip go all the way up while rolling the bar.

This was a good catch by you because it's more then just getting the slack off the bar but learning to get the slack off will help correct this.

This is why I love team atmosphere one guys sees one thing but another is focused on another.


----------



## SFGiants




----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> I used to and still do at times roll the bar but he is rolling it at the start of the lift I roll it as a cue and that cue is when the bar hits my shins then I start the lift.
> 
> His hips are shooting up during the roll his hip go all the way up while rolling the bar.
> 
> This was a good catch by you because it's more then just getting the slack off the bar but learning to get the slack off will help correct this.
> 
> This is why I love team atmosphere one guys sees one thing but another is focused on another.




I guess that mean that me, you,Worm and POB are on the same team


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> The bar is too far out in front of you. Look how much you pull it towards yourself as you start the lift. It's all about leverages.



I'll work on being more aware of that Worm.


----------



## SFGiants

Just for the record Worm is hella stronger then me.


----------



## amore169

That was a great instructional video SF.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is the last 3 sets of 10 today. I finished up with 5 sets of goodmornings x 10 and the same with pull ups. I thought my shoulder was doing better but something is still popping in there so I guess I'll be seeing a DR soon. Body weight is at 230 this week

[video=youtube;omAgVzhMMak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I love the 10 sets of 2 days. You'd think it would be easier, but it gets rough with short rests...


----------



## NbleSavage

Solid pulls, Mate! Looking like you're getting more behind the bar & your back looking more flat as well!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Solid pulls, Mate! Looking like you're getting more behind the bar & your back looking more flat as well!




Thanks Savage. I'm trying to think about all the tips I'm getting.


----------



## Joliver

One of the things that ****ed up my DL training was after I strained my right bicep I pronated my grip.  I started using wraps and I noticed I began lifting with a greater back bias.  If you will look at the positioning of the center of mass of the supinated arm, you will see that it rotates the delt and elbow back and behind the bar making it possible to get closer to the bar while still maintaining your leverages.  Supinating your grip removes more slack than you realize.  

To test this, get over the bar and get into position with a full pronated grip.  Now supinate your dominant arm. It is a subtle difference, but it is one that helps me sit back and ratchet the weight up.  

Also, if you look at SFG's belt positioning, it allows for all of the abdominal support of the lower positioning, but you retain a larger lower belly circumference to crouch down and press into your thighs to enable you to lift a few more lbs.  In a perfect world the deadlift position should be hard to crouch into for the lift.  

You have great strength.  All of this advice is just to help you grab a few more lbs based on the sound foundation you have already put into place.  

You are doing awesome man.  Great work.


----------



## Tren4Life

joliver said:


> One of the things that ****ed up my DL training was after I strained my right bicep I pronated my grip.  I started using wraps and I noticed I began lifting with a greater back bias.  If you will look at the positioning of the center of mass of the supinated arm, you will see that it rotates the delt and elbow back and behind the bar making it possible to get closer to the bar while still maintaining your leverages.  Supinating your grip removes more slack than you realize.
> 
> To test this, get over the bar and get into position with a full pronated grip.  Now supinate your dominant arm. It is a subtle difference, but it is one that helps me sit back and ratchet the weight up.
> 
> Also, if you look at SFG's belt positioning, it allows for all of the abdominal support of the lower positioning, but you retain a larger lower belly circumference to crouch down and press into your thighs to enable you to lift a few more lbs.  In a perfect world the deadlift position should be hard to crouch into for the lift.
> 
> You have great strength.  All of this advice is just to help you grab a few more lbs based on the sound foundation you have already put into place.
> 
> You are doing awesome man.  Great work.





I put my left fore finger on the ring( Palm up) and my right pinky finger on the ring( Palm down).  I think that's what you mean. The only time I use double over hand is with straps and pillar is taking them away from me. Along with all my other gadgets ( fat grips and mini bands for my bench)

Thanks for the flowers I appreciate the pat on the back. It's gonna take me awhile to get it right but I'm not a quitter and I won't give up. As long as the guys keep helping me I'll keep trying to be better.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I put my left fore finger on the ring( Palm up) and my right pinky finger on the ring( Palm down).  I think that's what you mean. The only time I use double over hand is with straps and pillar is taking them away from me. Along with all my other gadgets ( fat grips and mini bands for my bench)
> 
> Thanks for the flowers I appreciate the pat on the back. It's gonna take me awhile to get it right but I'm not a quitter and I won't give up. As long as the guys keep helping me I'll keep trying to be better.



It won't take you as long as it too me with Squats because your stronger then I was when I got started.

It takes a long time for some brother because of imbalances that contribute to weak and poor form.

Not only did a have a great team, friends for mother teams like Super Training but I also had Scott Hoss Cartwright critique my squats at every meet I did until one day he told me that I squatted just as one should for single ply, that was a huge comment for me it told me I finally learned to squat.

It took me about a year with a team to get it right.


----------



## Big Worm

Are you getting your air? It doesnt look like it in the vid.  How far out is your meet?  Doing doubles is ok, but I think if it were me id start resetting every time.  You need to get the setup drilled into your head.

This is just a thought of mine though, dont want to interfere with what POB has you working on.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Big Worm said:


> Are you getting your air? It doesnt look like it in the vid.  How far out is your meet?  Doing doubles is ok, but I think if it were me id start resetting every time.  You need to get the setup drilled into your head.
> 
> This is just a thought of mine though, dont want to interfere with what POB has you working on.



Every third week he has a speed day where he hits 10 quick doubles. Very short rests between sets. I agree with you. Pull. Step back, set up pull rep two.  I think I talked to him about abdominal breathing and how to take his air... I will hit him with a PM tomorrow to clear that up. Thanks for noticing.

And don't worry about posting suggestions or advice. Its what the thread is for. I don't have an ego and know when someone has a better idea than I do.


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Are you getting your air? It doesnt look like it in the vid.  How far out is your meet?  Doing doubles is ok, but I think if it were me id start resetting every time.  You need to get the setup drilled into your head.
> 
> This is just a thought of mine though, dont want to interfere with what POB has you working on.



Your right Worm I probably don't take a deep enough breath. 



PillarofBalance said:


> Every third week he has a speed day where he hits 10 quick doubles. Very short rests between sets. I agree with you. Pull. Step back, set up pull rep two.  I think I talked to him about abdominal breathing and how to take his air... I will hit him with a PM tomorrow to clear that up. Thanks for noticing.
> 
> And don't worry about posting suggestions or advice. Its what the thread is for. I don't have an ego and know when someone has a better idea than I do.



I don't think I we ever went over the rest time. I did the first five sets just like that then I stopped for a miniute and did 3 more then I made the vid. 
We never went over weights either so I used last weeks numbers to get an estimate a 1rm then I used 60% of that which was 315 in the vid.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I'm doing his program now to. The first 3 weeks, you lift at 60, 70, and 80% of 1RM. 60% days are the doubles for 10 sets. I've been taking 20 sec rest there. 70 is 3 sets of 5, and 80% is 5 sets of 3. I take more time with the 5x3's obviously. After the third week, you bump the %'s to 65, 75, 85, and go again. Then you retest maxes and start over.

I have to stick a collar in the holes of the squat rack and use it to count sets on the 10 set days so I don't lose count...


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> Your right Worm I probably don't take a deep enough breath.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I we ever went over the rest time. I did the first five sets just like that then I stopped for a miniute and did 3 more then I made the vid.
> We never went over weights either so I used last weeks numbers to get an estimate a 1rm then I used 60% of that which was 315 in the vid.



Ok we need a phone call at some point.  Thursday night would be good. We will run thru everything so have a pad of paper and a pen.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok we need a phone call at some point.  Thursday night would be good. We will run thru everything so have a pad of paper and a pen.



Okay sounds good.


----------



## Assassin32

Steeler, what's your pre-meet cycle look like? I asked about a month ago and you had said you weren't sure yet. Just curious, like I said before I have no idea what PLers take leading up to meet day and on meet day.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Assassin32 said:


> Steeler, what's your pre-meet cycle look like? I asked about a month ago and you had said you weren't sure yet. Just curious, like I said before I have no idea what PLers take leading up to meet day and on meet day.



Test deca and a pile of orals. Nothing fancy really.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Test deca and a pile of orals. Nothing fancy really.



Yep I also have a bottle of TNE I might try to work in on meet day.


----------



## Assassin32

Steelers4Life said:


> Yep I also have a bottle of TNE I might try to work in on meet day.



Hope your training goes well, man. Congrats for having the stones to enter a meet bud. Should be fun. You got anyone else going with you, or are ya rockin solo?


----------



## Gt500face

Nice gym sfgiants


----------



## Tren4Life

Assassin32 said:


> Hope your training goes well, man. Congrats for having the stones to enter a meet bud. Should be fun. You got anyone else going with you, or are ya rockin solo?



I actually have a few people going. My wife will be my main support and then I have a very good brother from here on the board that will be going also. He reads this thread and if he wants his name mentioned I'm sure he will speak up. I also have one of my very good Union brothers going along. I'll need all the support I can get.


----------



## NbleSavage

With you in spirit, Mate. Big respect for having the stones to compete!


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so today I finally got to bench. I haven't benched heavy since 12/27 when I hit 340 for 4. My shoulder is feeling better so I though I'g give it a go today. Im using 370 for a 1rm just to be comfortable. Ive done 385 in the past but I'm really not looking to go over 400 unless I can hit 385 for 3 . I know the numbers make me nervous but I know a few guys that were so hell bent on getting over 400 that they blew out a shoulder doing it. I'll get it some time but I don't want to have an injury like that right now.
This is 265 on a 70% day. And the last set of 3 
My current weight is 237, I think the test is really rockin now, I'm alittle short of breath and it has me thinking my e2 is high so I went for blood work yesterday. The results should be in tomorrow. I signed up for the 242 class but at this rate I'll be over that for sure, and I didn't even start the anadrol yet.

[video=youtubefeature=player_detailpage&v=ObmIOMRnvOw[/video]


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> With you in spirit, Mate. Big respect for having the stones to compete!



Thanks Savage, I'll need all the support I can get.


----------



## Tren4Life

POB's program wrecked my tris yesterday. I love it!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

Today was the first time I ever did 405 for more than one set of 3. I have my training max set at 505. I was going to use 480 and when I started looking at the percentages I realized that I have done 405 for 5 before so I went for it. 
this was my 3rd set and I decided to stop there, I lost my air at the top of the second rep and I think that why I fell forward some on the way up. It must have been the bar flexing at the top and it unloaded the weight?? I'm not sure but I will be changing to my texas strength bar from now on.

[video=youtube;Ch7Gd0PCmF4]https


----------



## NbleSavage

That came up quick, Mate! Looking strong!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> That came up quick, Mate! Looking strong!



Thanks Savage , I'm afraid when the boss sees it he make me go up in weight. Lol


----------



## AlphaD

Yeah buddy!  Looked good to me but im not the best critiquer.....but looked smooth and strong! Cant wait for the meet!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Yeah buddy!  Looked good to me but im not the best critiquer.....but looked smooth and strong! Cant wait for the meet!!!!



You know , it's funny but 405 doesn't feel as heavy as it used to.


----------



## woodswise

Steelers4Life said:


> You know , it's funny but 405 doesn't feel as heavy as it used to.



I love it when that happens.  Nice work bro.


----------



## Tren4Life

I had to pull today because I'm starting a new job tomorrow and it will mess with my morning workout for the first day or two. I worked on holding my air like POB explained and let me just say that if you've never done it this way be careful. I almost passed out just warming up with 225. 

[video=youtube;uUpaU3mueTo]https


----------



## Big Worm

S4L has balls of steel.  Takes a lot of dedication to go out into your garage every day and push yourself.  Keep up the hard work and keep the vids coming.  It is motivation for all of us.


----------



## Pinkbear

No lie s4l I love your videos.
Makes me pumped and wanna lift heavier and heavier everyday. 
Il be there soon enough


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> S4L has balls of steel.  Takes a lot of dedication to go out into your garage every day and push yourself.  Keep up the hard work and keep the vids coming.  It is motivation for all of us.



Thanks Worm. I learned a lot about the deadlift today. Really I almost passed out with 225 on the bar.



Pinkbear said:


> No lie s4l I love your videos.
> Makes me pumped and wanna lift heavier and heavier everyday.
> Il be there soon enough




Thanks man I hope it will help all the guys here.


----------



## Tren4Life

Since you guys get such a kick out of my vids here is the 225 warm up. You can see that I'm all disoriented and I forget the camera is running. All I could think of is just walk it off.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is 315 warm up

[video=youtube;J0V-_M0kPgY]https://www.youtube


----------



## Tren4Life

This was my first attempt at 375 and you can see it nocked me off balance.

[video=youtube;kkURDMxcJ5g]https


----------



## Tren4Life

I'm problably the most proud of myself for this vid. After the last set above I started thinking maybe i'll just do it the was I always do ( without all the air). And you can clearly see that I started out over the bar and I noticed it and reset the right way.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Interesting progression. You are still bringing air into your chest which will cause dizziness. But I think most of your lightheadedness is coming from a much tighter set up.  Start flinging those warmups around though. When I warm up 315 comes up so fast that my thighs smash into it and bounce it away a few inches.  

Treat light weights like they are heavy and heavy weights like they are light


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Interesting progression. You are still bringing air into your chest which will cause dizziness. But I think most of your lightheadedness is coming from a much tighter set up.  Start flinging those warmups around though. When I warm up 315 comes up so fast that my thighs smash into it and bounce it away a few inches.
> 
> Treat light weights like they are heavy and heavy weights like they are light



I'm still learning this one. It's harder to do it right than it looks.


----------



## NbleSavage

Kicking ass, Mate! Love the vidz and can't wait for you to rip sh1t up in your meet!


----------



## Big Worm

Steelers4Life said:


> Since you guys get such a kick out of my vids here is the 225 warm up. You can see that I'm all disoriented and I forget the camera is running. All I could think of is just walk it off.
> utube;KF3rfKST930]=KF3rfKST930[/video]




That shit had me rolling. You look at the bar like it did it to you. 

Ill post more later when I get home but POB already hit the two biggest ones.


----------



## SFGiants

4th video looking a lot better.

Your belt is too lose for my taste and low. I pull my belt up high to pull and always have a struggle getting the belt latch with the lever, tighter the belt more power.


----------



## SFGiants

With my belt I can struggle finding the holes for the lever, tighter belt will blow weight up so much faster!


----------



## Big Worm

Ive got a few things you can think about...

1. Like POB says, you need to get more aggressive with the weights.  You dont need to get sloppy and forget your form, but get mad at the bar.  Rip it off the floor.  As you get stronger and the weight gets heavy you arent going to be able to just walk up to the bar and just use the minimum amount of strength required to pick it up.  You are going to need to be balls to the wall, all out to get that shit to break the floor.

2.  Your Air....You are a little slow to get setup so you might want to take your air at a different point.  Bend over and grab the bar, straighten your legs out, get your air, squat down and pull.  When you are first learning how to get your air it seems weird because you think how the hell do I get air in my belly.  Try breathing in and squeezing your abs as tight as you can while you push on your belt with your stomach.

3.  Hips a little low.  It looks like you can get to the bar without any issue but I think you may be starting with your hips a little too low.  Even with lighter weight your hips come up before the weight ever moves.  If your hips arent so low, you may be able to concentrate more on getting behind the bar and getting tension on the bar.


Have you ever tried to pull sumo?


----------



## Assassin32

SFGiants said:


> With my belt I can struggle finding the holes for the lever, tighter belt will blow weight up so much faster!


Really SFG? I'm clueless. Some days I DL with no belt at all, just roll in and start picking shit up. Explain, if you don't mind.


----------



## SFGiants

Assassin32 said:


> Really SFG? I'm clueless. Some days I DL with no belt at all, just roll in and start picking shit up. Explain, if you don't mind.



I warm up without a belt but once I put it on the weight because faster which = lighter.

Best I can describe it is by having the upper part of my core tight as possible the lower half works stronger and faster, maybe it's because I have such great support I use less effort from the upper core were the lower core gets more energy.

You really have to actually try it to feel it, same with squats and row's. A belt can even help with the bench!


----------



## SFGiants

Big Worm said:


> Ive got a few things you can think about...
> 
> 1. Like POB says, you need to get more aggressive with the weights.  You dont need to get sloppy and forget your form, but get mad at the bar.  Rip it off the floor.  As you get stronger and the weight gets heavy you arent going to be able to just walk up to the bar and just use the minimum amount of strength required to pick it up.  You are going to need to be balls to the wall, all out to get that shit to break the floor.
> 
> 2.  Your Air....You are a little slow to get setup so you might want to take your air at a different point.  Bend over and grab the bar, straighten your legs out, get your air, squat down and pull.  When you are first learning how to get your air it seems weird because you think how the hell do I get air in my belly.  Try breathing in and squeezing your abs as tight as you can while you push on your belt with your stomach.
> 
> 3.  Hips a little low.  It looks like you can get to the bar without any issue but I think you may be starting with your hips a little too low.  Even with lighter weight your hips come up before the weight ever moves.  If your hips arent so low, you may be able to concentrate more on getting behind the bar and getting tension on the bar.
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried to pull sumo?



#2 is what I do to get air I get it bent over the bar.

Taking a breath through the nose helps get it to the belly also.


----------



## AlphaD

S4L brother thanks for the vids.  Honestly you really are putting yourself out there for this, and I am sure I am not the only one who appreciates it.  SFG, Big Worm and POB, once again, thank you for your advice and tips that you are relaying to this thread.  It is beyond appreciated by someone like me that needs to correct his form as well.


----------



## bronco

AlphaD said:


> S4L brother thanks for the vids.  Honestly you really are putting yourself out there for this, and I am sure I am not the only one who appreciates it.  SFG, Big Worm and POB, once again, thank you for your advice and tips that you are relaying to this thread.  It is beyond appreciated by someone like me that needs to correct his form as well.



Agreed... I know I am learning, need to correct my form as well


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> 4th video looking a lot better.
> 
> Your belt is too lose for my taste and low. I pull my belt up high to pull and always have a struggle getting the belt latch with the lever, tighter the belt more power.



I'll work on the belt being higher. I think I will make vids without my sweatshirt so you can help me with that.


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Ive got a few things you can think about...
> 
> 1. Like POB says, you need to get more aggressive with the weights.  You dont need to get sloppy and forget your form, but get mad at the bar.  Rip it off the floor.  As you get stronger and the weight gets heavy you arent going to be able to just walk up to the bar and just use the minimum amount of strength required to pick it up.  You are going to need to be balls to the wall, all out to get that shit to break the floor.
> 
> 2.  Your Air....You are a little slow to get setup so you might want to take your air at a different point.  Bend over and grab the bar, straighten your legs out, get your air, squat down and pull.  When you are first learning how to get your air it seems weird because you think how the hell do I get air in my belly.  Try breathing in and squeezing your abs as tight as you can while you push on your belt with your stomach.
> 
> 3.  Hips a little low.  It looks like you can get to the bar without any issue but I think you may be starting with your hips a little too low.  Even with lighter weight your hips come up before the weight ever moves.  If your hips arent so low, you may be able to concentrate more on getting behind the bar and getting tension on the bar.
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried to pull sumo?




No sir, I have never tried sumo. 
I usually don't have a problem lighting my fire, but I guess I just forgot about it because I was so focused on the air and trying not to pass out.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> S4L brother thanks for the vids.  Honestly you really are putting yourself out there for this, and I am sure I am not the only one who appreciates it.  SFG, Big Worm and POB, once again, thank you for your advice and tips that you are relaying to this thread.  It is beyond appreciated by someone like me that needs to correct his form as well.




You are very welcome brother. If it wouldn't be for these guys helping me I wouldn't be as far as I am. I don't just mean this thread either last year at this time they were helping me too, so this has been a year I the making. I was really focused on my bench at first and then I turned my attention to my squat. My pull is last.


----------



## Tren4Life

I was supposed to bench yesterday and my new job is messing up my mornings, but I got some work in today. Don't mind my singing but I love that song. I just realized when I watched the vid that I didn't hold it for 3 before I racked it, but Ill work on that next time.
I reset my 1rm per POB and it was supposed to come out to 305 today. Who want to see a vid with 305 on the bar? NO ONE that's who, 305 is like saying your not good enough to get the next plate. WRONG!!! So I went with 315, as it turns out its 80% of 395 so we will see what happens.
[video=youtube;N43HQkBSJ50]https://www.youtube


----------



## PillarofBalance

Good speed for 80% how did the rest of the sets go?


----------



## NbleSavage

Work has a tendency of fawking with training. Good on ya' for making the time to stay the course! Looking strong on that bench!


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Good speed for 80% how did the rest of the sets go?



This was the first set.  I slowed down some and I had to go back to 305 for the last set just to get it in.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Work has a tendency of fawking with training. Good on ya' for making the time to stay the course! Looking strong on that bench!



I have a problem with the timing. I get up at 3:30 eat breakfast ( cup of oats cup of blueberries and a banana ) have a cup of black coffee and I'm in the basement by 4:00. Til I get warmed up and finish my working sets it 5:00 and I don't have time to do my assistance work. I'm gonna have to start doing it the next day in order to get it in. I know it may not be as affective but it will put me in the gym 6 days a week.


----------



## SFGiants

Looks good bro!

Now I strongly suggest all bench sessions at this point on your final 3 set you start pausing at the touch of your chest to practice for the meet, just give a 1 second just sat one thousand when it touch your chest then press.

Things to know, the press command will come fast as long as it is touching and the bar has stopped if your touch and the bar is still moving (sinking into your chest) the command will not be called until it stops moving and if your a tad high and stop it will not be called until it touch as remains touching your chest.

Not all FED's have a rack command or a start command so talk to POB on this.

A start command won't happen unless your elbows are locked out same with a rack command but with racking you need to lockout elbow no matter what or the lift is no good.

Both start and rack commands happen fast if your fast to lockout of your elbows.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I have a problem with the timing. I get up at 3:30 eat breakfast ( cup of oats cup of blueberries and a banana ) have a cup of black coffee and I'm in the basement by 4:00. Til I get warmed up and finish my working sets it 5:00 and I don't have time to do my assistance work. I'm gonna have to start doing it the next day in order to get it in. I know it may not be as affective but it will put me in the gym 6 days a week.



Or change your training hours to after work!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I keep waiting to see Lou Ferrigno to pop up in your training dungeon. It looks like his or Clubber Lang's workout spot. I love it. Much respect for doing whatever it takes to get your training in.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Or change your training hours to after work!




My problem with that is that I don't get home till 7 pm and that hour before bed is for my kids. If I stay up much later that 8 it is hard to get up at 3:30


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> I keep waiting to see Lou Ferrigno to pop up in your training dungeon. It looks like his or Clubber Lang's workout spot. I love it. Much respect for doing whatever it takes to get your training in.



Thanks man. It will get a lot better when I build a new garage his summer. Then maybe I can have a cool set up like SFG.


----------



## bronco

Steelers4Life said:


> I have a problem with the timing. I get up at 3:30 eat breakfast ( cup of oats cup of blueberries and a banana ) have a cup of black coffee and I'm in the basement by 4:00. Til I get warmed up and finish my working sets it 5:00 and I don't have time to do my assistance work. I'm gonna have to start doing it the next day in order to get it in. I know it may not be as affective but it will put me in the gym 6 days a week.



WOW!!! Takes some serious dedication to get up and hit the weights that early. Me personally not sure if i could do it. Keep it up steeler


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> My problem with that is that I don't get home till 7 pm and that hour before bed is for my kids. If I stay up much later that 8 it is hard to get up at 3:30



that's a crazy schedule brother.  props to ya my man.  I can't train by myself anyway.  I have to have people smacking me and cussing at me to get shit done lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

bronco said:


> WOW!!! Takes some serious dedication to get up and hit the weights that early. Me personally not sure if i could do it. Keep it up steeler



Thanks, it's not that bad once you get used to it. 



heavydeads83 said:


> that's a crazy schedule brother.  props to ya my man.  I can't train by myself anyway.  I have to have people smacking me and cussing at me to get shit done lol.




That's what Five Finger Death Punch is for at 4 am. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is speed day for squats. This is my first try at it so I'm not sure if this is what the boss wants. This is the last 4 sets of 10 
[video=youtube;IsS4Z5gZy3c]https://www.youtube


----------



## SFGiants

Speed squats are always done off a box!

8 sets of 2.

Your belt is too loose!


----------



## SFGiants

Scott Hoss Cartwright speed squatting!


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Speed squats are always done off a box!
> 
> 8 sets of 2.
> 
> Your belt is too loose!



Today I agree with you about my belt. I lost a few pounds and I will fix it before Mondays pull.

And I'm just doing what POB told me to do. He said drop the box!


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Today I agree with you about my belt. I lost a few pounds and I will fix it before Mondays pull.
> 
> And I'm just doing what POB told me to do. He said drop the box!



Okay I understand but never drop it for speed work!

The whole purpose of speed work is explosion and we explode best off a box sitting back.


----------



## Tren4Life

You guys are gonna make me start drinking again!!


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> You guys are gonna make me start drinking again!!



Just remove the box from you ME days not your DE.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> You guys are gonna make me start drinking again!!



Don't forget how we'll make you squat 700 too hahahaha. Nice job on the squats S4L. I agree with SFG, tighten up your belt and speed squats are usually done off boxes from what I've seen. One thing I've tried in the past before boxes was to set the safety pins to just below parallel. Squat down to the pins and stay there for a split second to remove any rebound/assistance. Basically just stop moving at the bottom. DO NOT LOOSEN UP THOUGH. Stay tight even during this pause just as you would when paused on a box. Then explode up as you would with a dynamic day squat. Not saying it's better than a box but it's another tool at your disposal. In your video you didn't have the pause at the bottom so you utilized the stretch/rebound effect out the hole. 

Another thing I noticed (can't tell exactly bc of the angles of the video) is you may have not hit parallel on the squats in the vid. I can't make out where your patella is bc it's off camera but I thought it might be possible your hips stayed above the top of the patella. Not sure if that was the purpose for this training day or not and again not positive you didn't hit depth bc of the video angle but just something to pay attention to. 

Keep tearing up the weights bro!


----------



## NbleSavage

Stay strong, Mate. Your training and work schedule is much like mine. it's a b1tch to roll-out at ohh-dark-hundred and grip the steel, but if thats the time window you have then it has to be done. 

Showing some incredible discipline, Brother! Great work!


----------



## Tren4Life

Docd187123 said:


> Don't forget how we'll make you squat 700 too hahahaha. Nice job on the squats S4L. I agree with SFG, tighten up your belt and speed squats are usually done off boxes from what I've seen. One thing I've tried in the past before boxes was to set the safety pins to just below parallel. Squat down to the pins and stay there for a split second to remove any rebound/assistance. Basically just stop moving at the bottom. DO NOT LOOSEN UP THOUGH. Stay tight even during this pause just as you would when paused on a box. Then explode up as you would with a dynamic day squat. Not saying it's better than a box but it's another tool at your disposal. In your video you didn't have the pause at the bottom so you utilized the stretch/rebound effect out the hole.
> 
> Another thing I noticed (can't tell exactly bc of the angles of the video) is you may have not hit parallel on the squats in the vid. I can't make out where your patella is bc it's off camera but I thought it might be possible your hips stayed above the top of the patella. Not sure if that was the purpose for this training day or not and again not positive you didn't hit depth bc of the video angle but just something to pay attention to.
> 
> Keep tearing up the weights bro!




I did something different this morning in my warm up and I may not have been as loose as I should have been. Thanks for noticing the depth , I'll try to get better camera angle next week.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Stay strong, Mate. Your training and work schedule is much like mine. it's a b1tch to roll-out at ohh-dark-hundred and grip the steel, but if thats the time window you have then it has to be done.
> 
> Showing some incredible discipline, Brother! Great work!




Thanks Savage. Man this new job is messing up my sleep time , I felt like shit this morning. I really had to force my self to get up.


----------



## AlphaD

Man, you are a PLer in training, and these guys have a excellent powerhouse under their wing.  Your making it look easy, S4L...... keep crushing!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Man, you are a PLer in training, and these guys have a excellent powerhouse under their wing.  Your making it look easy, S4L...... keep crushing!




Thanks Alpha. I'm trying to keep this job from messing with my head.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Okay I understand but never drop it for speed work!
> 
> The whole purpose of speed work is explosion and we explode best off a box sitting back.



I asked him to drop the box until after the meet so we can address some technique issues he is having.  The box hasn't been benefiting him the way I had hoped.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> I asked him to drop the box until after the meet so we can address some technique issues he is having.  The box hasn't been benefiting him the way I had hoped.



No box no speed work, so in that matter have him still do light weight rep work.

Can't speed squat without a box it's just silly.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> No box no speed work, so in that matter have him still do light weight rep work.
> 
> Can't speed squat without a box it's just silly.



lol

A lot of the raw lifters are working paused squats into their speed days instead of the box. It doesn't require a box to be explosive IMO. Just like I don't always use bands or chains on my speed days. I just use lighter weights and focus on being explosive. Same thing with the squats. The box isn't what makes it a speed day. Being fast and using 60%ish weights does. The box is just there to break of the eccentric / concentric part of the lift and push the weight back onto the glutes.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> lol
> 
> A lot of the raw lifters are working paused squats into their speed days instead of the box. It doesn't require a box to be explosive IMO. Just like I don't always use bands or chains on my speed days. I just use lighter weights and focus on being explosive. Same thing with the squats. The box isn't what makes it a speed day. Being fast and using 60%ish weights does. The box is just there to break of the eccentric / concentric part of the lift and push the weight back onto the glutes.



They are all different lifts, pauses are awesome and one will be faster with lighter weight but DE work is off a box.

I agree DE work don't need to be done I don't do it anymore and yes many have replaced speed squats with repetition and pauses.

I was under the impression he was doing speed squats not pauses as I didn't really notice a pause just speed.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> They are all different lifts, pauses are awesome and one will be faster with lighter weight but DE work is off a box.
> 
> I agree DE work don't need to be done I don't do it anymore and yes many have replaced speed squats with repetition and pauses.
> 
> I was under the impression he was doing speed squats not pauses as I didn't really notice a pause just speed.



Are speed and dynamic effort the same thing? I didn't think so but now you have me wondering.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> Are speed and dynamic effort the same thing? I didn't think so but now you have me wondering.



Speed squats is dynamic, explosiveness is off a box or pauses not squatting light weight fast for reps. 

The change to reps for a lot of Powerlifters is not for explosiveness or speed but rather growth and different twitch work.

Pauses are not done fast they are done with a 3 to 5 count but not for speed I like a 5 count it really gets hard to do.


----------



## SFGiants

Here is a good article about Dynamic work which = speed and it will state squats off a box. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/chadcoy2.htm

Pauses will work power and stability out of the hole which = speed but better then a box it will get you STRONGER in the hole.


----------



## SFGiants

Keep in mind the box squat for speed is really done religiously by geared lifters and is also great for raw lifts but IMO raw lifters need to mix it up and do pauses, Dan Green pauses with heavy ass weight.

Pause don't need to be done with real light weight they can be dome with ME work also.

Finish up your ME work then take a plate or 2 off and do 3 to 5 sets of 75% to 85%. I'd just do 3 rep sets at this weight maybe even 2's or 1's depending how you feel.

Pausing with light weight and heavy weight is very good IMO.


----------



## Hero Swole

SFGiants said:


> Keep in mind the box squat for speed is really done religiously by geared lifters and is also great for raw lifts but IMO raw lifters need to mix it up and do pauses, Dan Green pauses with heavy ass weight.
> 
> Pause don't need to be done with real light weight they can be dome with ME work also.
> 
> Finish up your ME work then take a plate or 2 off and do 3 to 5 sets of 75% to 85%. I'd just do 3 rep sets at this weight maybe even 2's or 1's depending how you feel.
> 
> Pausing with light weight and heavy weight is very good IMO.








I've been doing pause squats and front squats just like Dan green. I can't wait till his programs comes out. Ive been somewhat mimicking his training style. He's training a guy named Brandon Campbell on YouTube and he post the workout routine in fitocrazy as well as some videos on YouTube.


----------



## SFGiants

Hero Swole said:


> I've been doing pause squats and front squats just like Dan green. I can't wait till his programs comes out. Ive been somewhat mimicking his training style. He's training a guy named Brandon Campbell on YouTube and he post the workout routine in fitocrazy as well as some videos on YouTube.



Dan's gym is 10 minutes away from the one I train at, at some point I will check out Dan's gym but for now I'm best doing what I am for now. Kim Valentine trains at both gyms she is a 97lb World Record Holder the 3rd women World Record Holder at the gym I train at to have trained there.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Subbed Good luck steelers great thread! Thanks for all the tips fella's I have picked up a lot . I love how sfg has two great pl gyms in his area and the only one I got is 60 miles away ...


----------



## SFGiants

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Subbed Good luck steelers great thread! Thanks for all the tips fella's I have picked up a lot . I love how sfg has two great pl gyms in his area and the only one I got is 60 miles away ...



2 with in 10 minutes to 15 minutes of my home another 1 hour away, Super Training and Hoss's gym is 2 hours away.


----------



## AlphaD

SFGiants said:


> 2 with in 10 minutes to 15 minutes of my home another 1 hour away, Super Training and Hoss's gym is 2 hours away.





grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Subbed Good luck steelers great thread! Thanks for all the tips fella's I have picked up a lot . I love how sfg has two great pl gyms in his area and the only one I got is 60 miles away ...



Thats because SFG is the chuck norris of PL.....he doesnt go to the PL gyms..,they come to him....true story.


----------



## NbleSavage

AlphaD said:


> Thats because SFG is the chuck norris of PL.....he doesnt go to the PL gyms..,they come to him....true story.



SFG's PL gym has AC/DC as their "House Band"...when he's ready to deadlift, he yells out over his shoulder "Oi! Angus! Hit me with some of that 'Shook Me All Night Long', ay?"...true story...


----------



## Tren4Life

This is 430. I know its bad so let me have it.
[video=youtube;zR9TLp2woTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature


----------



## NbleSavage

You're a strong Bloke - that weight came up easy for you. All I saw (and I'll defer the expert commentary to PoB and SFG) was your hips coming up a bit too quick and your back rounding (you probably caught the same thing when you watched the video). 

Stay the course, Mate!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> You're a strong Bloke - that weight came up easy for you. All I saw (and I'll defer the expert commentary to PoB and SFG) was your hips coming up a bit too quick and your back rounding (you probably caught the same thing when you watched the video).
> 
> Stay the course, Mate!



I did yes. I was trying to see what would come naturally without trying to think so much about. After watching it I can see its bad and I realized that I have to remember to think "heels down" because if I don't the weight comes straight up and my hips don't lock out. 
Maybe I'll be better off just entering the bench lol


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I did yes. I was trying to see what would come naturally without trying to think so much about. After watching it I can see its bad and I realized that I have to remember to think "heels down" because if I don't the weight comes straight up and my hips don't lock out.
> Maybe I'll be better off just entering the bench lol



You don't nee to think heels down you need to think ass down, tighten your glutes and most of all take the slack off the bar.

I think your too far from the bar and is why you had to roll it to your shins when your shins should have already been tough it, belt is still too loose for my taste it should take some effort to latch on not just an easy snap.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'm no deadlifts expert but to me it looks like your starting with the bar too close to your shins. As soon as you pull your locking your knees to get your knees and quads outta the way causing your ass to go up and back to round. This also may be a flexibility issue ur having causing your ass to come up. 

Like i said I'm no expertbut that's what I see.


----------



## SFGiants

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm no deadlifts expert but to me it looks like your starting with the bar too close to your shins. As soon as you pull your locking your knees to get your knees and quads outta the way causing your ass to go up and back to round. This also may be a flexibility issue ur having causing your ass to come up.
> 
> Like i said I'm no expertbut that's what I see.



He had to roll the bar to his shins to star the lift this means he is too far from the bar, I used to roll the bar to my shins but the difference is I would be ste up proper then roll the bar forward then back again.

I stopped the roll because you find time where it's hard to roll it as the ground may not allow a smooth roll or the plates are 24hr Fitness gay shaped.


----------



## SFGiants




----------



## SFGiants




----------



## Tren4Life

I wish I could set up like that. One of the problems I have is that I broke my left ankle almost completely off my leg about 15 years ago. There is still 19 screws and 2 steel plates holding it together and my range of motion never came all the way back. If I set up narrow like they do in the vids when I bend down my heel will come off the floor. So I set up a little wider and point my knees out and it's hard to get the bar past my knees. 
I am probably not ever going to be able to do it the right way.


----------



## Pinkbear

Sfg I thought your seminars would be much more violent


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steeler there's no right way man. There are some strong PLers out there with ugly ass Form but still strong as shit. Flexibility is a huge factor in dl.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Steeler there's no right way man. There are some strong PLers out there with ugly ass Form but still strong as shit. Flexibility is a huge factor in dl.



That's something I really need to work on.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I wish I could set up like that. One of the problems I have is that I broke my left ankle almost completely off my leg about 15 years ago. There is still 19 screws and 2 steel plates holding it together and my range of motion never came all the way back. If I set up narrow like they do in the vids when I bend down my heel will come off the floor. So I set up a little wider and point my knees out and it's hard to get the bar past my knees.
> I am probably not ever going to be able to do it the right way.



I was wider myself until recently and is why in the video I pulled 495 I posted up my arms where wider then should be, the 495 was to show difference of speed of the bar not a PR. I actually started to adjust my feet that day but forgot to do so with my arms lol.

For conventional wider = stronger lockout but takes away from speed off the floor a little, I use to compete in gear so I went wider for the stronger lockout as the suit gave the speed off the floor.

Sucks about your ankle.


----------



## Big Worm

Do some rack pulls and work your lock out. The way your legs were when you locked out you wouldn't have got any of those lifts in a meet. 

It's probably hard to get the feel without a dead lift bar but you still aren't loading the bar/getting the slack out. 

Your chest looks low. When you practice loading the bar work on pulling your chest up. 

Do you ever do defecit pulls?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Using a double underhand grip with light weight will help u get thoracic extension which will help put your chest up and shoulders back. Try it out with some light sets and watch how it changes your Form instantly. Nice tool to use sometimes.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I've been bugging my gym owner to get a Texas bar forever. Might just buy it myself or see if the guys who deadlift there wanna split it. We got them old ass blackish thick bars.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I've been bugging my gym owner to get a Texas bar forever. Might just buy it myself or see if the guys who deadlift there wanna split it. We got them old ass blackish thick bars.



I just bought the one I'm useing. It will tear the hell out of your hands.


----------



## NbleSavage

'mirin that trap bar in your garage, Bro! Damn I love me some trap bar deadlifts.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> 'mirin that trap bar in your garage, Bro! Damn I love me some trap bar deadlifts.



I used to do them that way to. Till the boss made me change. I still use it for shrugs on OHP day.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> I used to do them that way to. Till the boss made me change. I still use it for shrugs on OHP day.



I hit 'em on quad-dominant leg day sometimes. Great finisher.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steeler how.much u pay for your Texas bar? New? Where from if new?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> Steeler how.much u pay for your Texas bar? New? Where from if new?



Even new they are cheap

www.texasstrengthsystems.com


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> I just bought the one I'm useing. It will tear the hell out of your hands.



A real DL bar is even worse.  First time you pull with one you are gonna fall in love.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pob what's the difference bbetween the dl bar and the power bar? Amount of whip/slack? And or knurling? 

and I thought they were close to 800 bucks cus that's what a friend of mine told me a while ago.


----------



## SFGiants

ECKSRATED said:


> Pob what's the difference bbetween the dl bar and the power bar? Amount of whip/slack? And or knurling?
> 
> and I thought they were close to 800 bucks cus that's what a friend of mine told me a while ago.



Power Bar is for universal use most Powerlifting gym use them to bench, row, overhead and those sort of lifts as they have special bars to pull and squat with also bench.

Power bars is much thicker then a deadlift giving less grip it is also thick then a good bench bar, Squat bars are the thickest bars.

Power Bars are also a snack!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Haha thanks SF. I don't mind what I squat or bench wwith but Def want a dl bar.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> Pob what's the difference bbetween the dl bar and the power bar? Amount of whip/slack? And or knurling?
> 
> and I thought they were close to 800 bucks cus that's what a friend of mine told me a while ago.



The knurling is sharper, the bar has a smaller diameter and the whip to the bar.  If you're a bigger deadlifter the bar is at the knees as the last plates break the ground. But it can also jerk you out of position as it breaks.

Texaspowersystems has a DL bar I'm picking up. I wanna say 395?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yea 395 is what I saw on that site. I just always heard they were much more than that. K thanks for the info gents. And sorry for the thread hijack S4L


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea 395 is what I saw on that site. I just always heard they were much more than that. K thanks for the info gents. And sorry for the thread hijack S4L



You didn't hijack  my thread you just added more useful info to the other people reading and that's what this thread is for. 
I paid 300 shipped for my bar and it came in like a week. The knurling is sharp as hell, it tears my hands up every week. 
I really like their stuff, I'm thinking about getting one of his benches


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Do some rack pulls and work your lock out. The way your legs were when you locked out you wouldn't have got any of those lifts in a meet.
> 
> It's probably hard to get the feel without a dead lift bar but you still aren't loading the bar/getting the slack out.
> 
> Your chest looks low. When you practice loading the bar work on pulling your chest up.
> 
> Do you ever do defecit pulls?



I have never done deficit pulls. I am going to change my bars around and see if that helps with the slack. I use a wide grip pinky on the rings so I don't notice much slack in the bar. I will try to move my grip in.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Using a double underhand grip with light weight will help u get thoracic extension which will help put your chest up and shoulders back. Try it out with some light sets and watch how it changes your Form instantly. Nice tool to use sometimes.



Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try. At this point I'll try anything.


----------



## Tren4Life

Today I benched 60% (230) x 2 for 10 sets this is the first 5 . 

I got up even earlier today ([COLOR="#00FF00[B]"]2:45 am[/B][/COLOR]) so I could get all the assistance work in. I also add 5 sets of 15 Kroc rows with a 90lb db.


----------



## Tren4Life

Today I benched 60% (230) x 2 for 10 sets this is the first 5 . 

I got up even earlier today (2:45 am) so I could get all the assistance work in. I also add 5 sets of 15 Kroc rows with a 90lb db. 

[video=youtube;fGN4ppYf-oU]https://www.youtube


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't know why that ended up as a double post.


----------



## Tren4Life

This thread would be boring if all I did was bench.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> This thread would be boring if all I did was bench.



You'd be a pussy if all you did was bench!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

S4L are you pausing like a competition press on any of your days? I've been doing it every bench session to get used to it.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> You'd be a pussy if all you did was bench!



Well at least I know you still watch the thread. I feel better now. 



DieYoungStrong said:


> S4L are you pausing like a competition press on any of your days? I've been doing it every bench session to get used to it.




Not today. I cleared that up with POB yesterday so I didn't make the same mistake I made with my squat day. 60% days are for speed.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> Well at least I know you still watch the thread. I feel better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not today. I cleared that up with POB yesterday so I didn't make the same mistake I made with my squat day. 60% days are for speed.



Gotcha. Makes sense.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Well at least I know you still watch the thread. I feel better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not today. I cleared that up with POB yesterday so I didn't make the same mistake I made with my squat day. 60% days are for speed.



Going to watch and support brother just need to back off with helping until after your meet and leave it to your coach to work with you but after the meet Worm and I will be on your ass like glue.

We know what it's like to go into a meet, 1st meet and have many issues to work on and it becomes overwhelming to deal with.

I had said it before and Worm said it again to me in a PM your at a point you need to only focus on the meet then fix shit this is how we were taught.

Most people do not look good in their 1st meets most have major form issues but the meet will give you a goal it will give you numbers to work on beating and drive to correct form issue to beat them numbers. Your 2nd meet will beat your 1st just on form fixes.


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is Squat day 70 % was supposed to be 350 but I had to put the quarters on so its 365. This is the first of 3 sets

[video=youtube;ixXK9X5AaP0]https


----------



## Tren4Life

this is the second set

[video=youtube;4SZZtgRWM6U]https


----------



## Tren4Life

this is the last set and my first try with knee wraps so don't laugh


----------



## NbleSavage

Reppin' sh1t up, Brother!! Your vidz get me in the right state of mind to go grip the steel.

As a fellow member of the Dawn Patrol, respect!! How far out is your meet?


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Reppin' sh1t up, Brother!! Your vidz get me in the right state of mind to go grip the steel.
> 
> As a fellow member of the Dawn Patrol, respect!! How far out is your meet?




7 weeks out. The big day is April 13 a month before my 42nd  birthday.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> 7 weeks out. The big day is April 13 a month before my 42nd  birthday.



That's a nice little birthday gift for you big bro! You are going to do great and love the experience. This is your first meet correct?


----------



## Tren4Life

Yea that's right. It's gonna be the peak of my journey since 2007 when I was 248 and couldn't do 10 push-ups. Lol
Now I'm 235 and wearing the same jeans I wore when I was 185 the thighs are getting tight now though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea that's right. It's gonna be the peak of my journey since 2007 when I was 248 and couldn't do 10 push-ups. Lol
> Now I'm 235 and wearing the same jeans I wore when I was 185 the thighs are getting tight now though.



I have that same problem real bad. My thighs are too big in relation to my waist so it's damn near impossible to find good fitting pants without going to European sizes. This is only one of many peaks brother, one of many!


----------



## AlphaD

For all who dont know, before he squats he can be seen turning up his N'SYNC music because when he squats he "wants it that way"


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> this is the last set and my first try with knee wraps so don't laugh



So how did the knee wrapped squats feel? Much different then your used too ?  And after meet we'll go get a birthday beer!


----------



## Big Worm

S4L, are you squatting out of the mono or going to walk it out?

I ask because if you have never squatted out of a mono it gets kind of weird if you dont know where you want your feet.  Your mind now is trained to walk it out and then set your feet.  It might throw you all off a little.  If you decide to squat out of the mono you may end up moving your feet around after you unrack to get comfortable.  Just dont let it mind fukc you when you unrack.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> So how did the knee wrapped squats feel? Much different then your used too ?  And after meet we'll go get a birthday beer!




Yea a lot different and I probably didn't have them as tight as they should be. It was my first time doing it.


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> S4L, are you squatting out of the mono or going to walk it out?
> 
> I ask because if you have never squatted out of a mono it gets kind of weird if you dont know where you want your feet.  Your mind now is trained to walk it out and then set your feet.  It might throw you all off a little.  If you decide to squat out of the mono you may end up moving your feet around after you unrack to get comfortable.  Just dont let it mind fukc you when you unrack.




They have monos and I have never been in one before. The only thing I can say is that I try to put my feet in the same spot when I unrack at home. I don't think you can see it but I try to keep my feet wide and unrack with my legs.


----------



## SFGiants

Just walk it out of the mono like a rack bro, tell the spotters your walking it out and they will tell the ref's.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Just walk it out of the mono like a rack bro, tell the spotters your walking it out and they will tell the ref's.



I thought I could do it that way. Would that be better for me or does the mono help me stay tight?
I'll do it whatever way you guys think is best for me right now.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I thought I could do it that way. Would that be better for me or does the mono help me stay tight?
> I'll do it whatever way you guys think is best for me right now.



Walk it out the mono takes a lot of practice to get used to.


----------



## Tren4Life

65% pull today was 350. Im trying to remember all the stuff you guys are telling me. Im standing at the bar for a few extra seconds going over it in my head, that's why im there so long.

[video=youtube;bsSohdrJ2wM]https


----------



## Tren4Life

[video

Not sure if this worked. I did it with my phone. 
Any way this was supposed to be 295 but I just add the extra 5 to make it an even 300. I mean I had to put up more than P


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Not sure if this worked. I did it with my phone.
> Any way this was supposed to be 295 but I just add the extra 5 to make it an even 300. I mean I had to put up more than Pink.



It looks solid to me, and then some.  Bench isn't gonna be the problem.  If you benched 385 already.........your gonna be good to go.


----------



## Pinkbear

should of filmed my bench last night. 
270x6


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> should of filmed my bench last night.
> 270x6



Make a vid and start a thread. I bet your set up needs help


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so I had to make a major decision this week. As you all know my new job was getting in the way of my training, so I was faced with either call off the meet or quit the job. I have to say that if it would not be for the support I'v been getting from My good Brother AlphaD I probably would have thrown in the towel. I decided to quit the job, Ive been planning and training for this meet for months and I would have kicked myself in the ass if I didn't see it all the way through. 

This is actually a pr for me the most I've ever done for  a triple is 420 and that was only one set.

[video=youtube;ADaWy_VntWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch


----------



## Tren4Life

Second set

[video=youtube;UIh4-YD_TKk]https://www.youtube.com


----------



## NbleSavage

That is some Beast Mode work, S4L!!!! Damn you're looking strong!! Good luck at the meet!


----------



## Tren4Life

Last set. I only had enough energy for 3 today. I did notice that my depth went away on this set.

[video=youtube;44kCCXM0Cno]https


----------



## Pinkbear

Iv only done up to 405 and thought my b hole was gonna prolapse 

Keep it up 
Good work


----------



## PillarofBalance

Challenge for next squat day. Walk it out without moving your feet more than three times.

Step back and out with one foot, back and out with the other. Be in position at that point. Gotta be efficient.


----------



## losieloos

Pinkbear said:


> Iv only done up to 405 and thought my b hole was gonna prolapse
> 
> Keep it up
> Good work



405 on the leg press...


----------



## Yaya

Good job steeler..


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Challenge for next squat day. Walk it out without moving your feet more than three times.
> 
> Step back and out with one foot, back and out with the other. Be in position at that point. Gotta be efficient.



It's the knee wraps that are messing with me. I'm still getting used to them, that's why I did 2 sets with them today.  I'll try to remember the steps next time


----------



## Armedanddangerous

Looking strong brother!!!!!! Good job


----------



## AlphaD

Looked good big man.   Dont let that walk out become a mind game for you. Practice the step back without weight beforehand. Keep energy in not thinking about the little things but the focus on that beast strength you have.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice lifts steeler.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Looked good big man.   Dont let that walk out become a mind game for you. Practice the step back without weight beforehand. Keep energy in not thinking about the little things but the focus on that beast strength you have.



I wish I had as much faith in me as you do. 
This is all stuff I can practice though. What really gonna fuk me is the bench. I don't have a competition bench and the height is going to be different. It going to change my leg position which in turn is gonna mess with my drive from the bottom. 
That worries me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> I wish I had as much faith in me as you do.
> This is all stuff I can practice though. What really gonna fuk me is the bench. I don't have a competition bench and the height is going to be different. It going to change my leg position which in turn is gonna mess with my drive from the bottom.
> That worries me.



You are going to be fine. You motivate me anytime I want to make an excuse not to train. I think to myself, that crazy mofo was in his dungeon lifting at 3:30 am. I have no excuse. 

I don't think I have a competition anything, and I'm still doing it. Fact of the matter is, I just want to wear a singlet and not get arrested for indecency !


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> You are going to be fine. You motivate me anytime I want to make an excuse not to train. I think to myself, that crazy mofo was in his dungeon lifting at 3:30 am. I have no excuse.
> 
> I don't think I have a competition anything, and I'm still doing it. Fact of the matter is, I just want to wear a singlet and not get arrested for indecency !



Thanks man. I just bought a pair of sexy under armor underwear to wear under my pink singlet.


----------



## Pinkbear

nah steeler, go commando under the singlet


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> nah steeler, go commando under the singlet



No pink. That's just ghey


----------



## ECKSRATED

Is the competition bench higher or lower? If it's higher put some plates under your bench making it higher off the ground. If it's lower put some plates under your feet. Just an option.


----------



## AlphaD

DieYoungStrong said:


> You are going to be fine. You motivate me anytime I want to make an excuse not to train. I think to myself, that crazy mofo was in his dungeon lifting at 3:30 am. I have no excuse.



^^^^ This right here x 1000.


----------



## BigGameHunter

This is becoming my favorite post.  Inspired by your dedication.  This is the only gym Id consider paying a membership to.


----------



## Tren4Life

BigGameHunter said:


> This is becoming my favorite post.  Inspired by your dedication.  This is the only gym Id consider paying a membership to.



Thanks Brother 
 I'm glad you stopped by. I'd love to lift with you. I'd have to buy more plates for you though.
When I do get my own gym open it will be free to all UGB members. 
There will be a test question and answer.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Lock them in a room with NobleSavage.  If they make it 3 minutes then ask the questions!


----------



## NbleSavage

BigGameHunter said:


> Lock them in a room with NobleSavage.  If they make it 3 minutes then ask the questions!



I'm your HuckleBerry


----------



## Tren4Life

I pulled snatch grip today. Per POBs orders it 225


----------



## Tren4Life

This is the third set of 6


----------



## Tren4Life

This is the last set. I had to lay down between sets I had some back pump going on today.


----------



## NbleSavage

Had to come get my Steeler's Dungeon Training fix 

Back pumps are a b1tch, Mate. Your form however looked pretty good to me and you're tearing that bar off the floor (good speed)!


----------



## BigGameHunter

Beast indeed.


----------



## Tren4Life

Do any of you guys have a list of stuff I should pack in my gym bag for the meet? Just incase I need to buy anything I'll have time to get it. 

This is what I have so far. 

Singlet 
Knee wraps
Wrist wraps
Bench belt 
Squat belt
Chucks 
Dead lift socks are on the way 


Oh yea and my trusty Steelers hat.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Do any of you guys have a list of stuff I should pack in my gym bag for the meet? Just incase I need to buy anything I'll have time to get it.
> 
> This is what I have so far.
> 
> Singlet
> Knee wraps
> Wrist wraps
> Bench belt
> Squat belt
> Chucks
> Dead lift socks are on the way
> 
> 
> Oh yea and my trusty Steelers hat.



Get some pedialyte and sip it all day at the meet make sure you 50/50 dilute the pedialyte it will help with pumps and cramp bro while keeping you hydrated.


----------



## ECKSRATED

They might make u compete in the woman's division with that steelers hat on. Haha


----------



## SFGiants

ECKSRATED said:


> They might make u compete in the woman's division with that steelers hat on. Haha



I wasn't joking!

It's way better then Powerade and all that stuff, if it's good enough for the Pro's it's good enough for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED

SFGiants said:


> I wasn't joking!
> 
> It's way better then Powerade and all that stuff, if it's good enough for the Pro's it's good enough for me.


 ???? I didn't say anything about what u said. Lol


----------



## SFGiants

ECKSRATED said:


> ???? I didn't say anything about what u said. Lol



Oh lol!!!!!:32 (14):


----------



## Big Worm

Steelers4Life said:


> Do any of you guys have a list of stuff I should pack in my gym bag for the meet? Just incase I need to buy anything I'll have time to get it.
> 
> This is what I have so far.
> 
> Singlet
> Knee wraps
> Wrist wraps
> Bench belt
> Squat belt
> Chucks
> Dead lift socks are on the way
> 
> 
> Oh yea and my trusty Steelers hat.



Ammonia caps
Food


----------



## PillarofBalance

Peanut butter and jelly sammiches
drugs
extra undies in case you shit yourself


----------



## AlphaD

And your framed autographed picture of Pob.....


----------



## PillarofBalance

Will alphaD be in your bag? Or...???


----------



## heavydeads83

I like wearing under armor compression shorts under my singlet so everyone can't see the shape and size of my pp.  that judge sitting in front of you while you squat will pretty much be staring straight at your package.


----------



## Big Worm

heavydeads83 said:


> I like wearing under armor compression shorts under my singlet so everyone can't see the shape and size of my pp.  that judge sitting in front of you while you squat will pretty much be staring straight at your package.



Potato goes in the front.


----------



## ECKSRATED

When's your meet steeler?


----------



## Joliver

Steelers4Life said:


> Do any of you guys have a list of stuff I should pack in my gym bag for the meet? Just incase I need to buy anything I'll have time to get it.
> 
> This is what I have so far.
> 
> Singlet
> Knee wraps
> Wrist wraps
> Bench belt
> Squat belt
> Chucks
> Dead lift socks are on the way
> 
> 
> Oh yea and my trusty Steelers hat.



I am trying to keep track of what everyone else has tossed in as well, but here are a few extras I take (that I haven't seen--or that I didn't read):

**** load of stimulants
Baby Powder (put that shit everywhere--don't stick to yourself)
chalk blocks (I am paranoid)
Stickum spray (bottom of my shoes when I bench)
ibuprofen (you'll be glad you did)
Headphones 
3 prostitutes


Good luck.


----------



## SFGiants

Pool Chalk for your legs when you pull but don't touch it and have someone else put it on you. This will allow the bar to really slider fast up your legs.


----------



## Assassin32

Dude, you're a ****in monster! Keep grinding bud. Very inspirational thread. I don't know how the music thing works at meets, but don't forget to bring your favorite PR tunes with you. Can't throw down without your favs rockin!


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> When's your meet steeler?



Sun April 13th.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Will alphaD be in your bag? Or...???



10000 comedians in this fukkin country out of a job and .....


----------



## Pinkbear

S4L its 2am go to bed


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> S4L its 2am go to bed



Just got up. Time to go to the gym


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> Sun April 13th.



Good luck, Brother! You will crush. You've put the work in.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Good luck, Brother! You will crush. You've put the work in.



Thanks Savage. I have a giant bottle of that wonderful pink compound that tastes like candy to run next month that will make me a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Tren4Life

Somebody put a bug in my ear last night and I couldn't shake it so here it is. I'm figuring on this being my opener 365
[video=youtube


----------



## Tren4Life

And here is 385. I know I forgot the pause on this one 
[video=youtube


----------



## Pinkbear

Bout time you cock eyed limp dick mother ****er


----------



## Tren4Life

This is what I was supposed to do today 
[video


----------



## Pinkbear

You speaking toungez man.
This boy has got the demons in him


----------



## SHRUGS

Lookin solid bro keep it crankin! 100mph! Love it..........
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SFGiants

*Okay, now I know who you are!* :32 (6):


----------



## Tren4Life

^^^^^^^^^^ at least I got him to make a post on bench day.


----------



## SFGiants

You can always change your openers after you set them as long as you go higher so for your 1st meet not knowing how you'll feel I would set all 3 openers low then during warm-ups you'll have a better idea what it is.

Your doing a full power your going to max all 3 lifts in one day so what feels good on a bench day may not feel as good after 3 heavy ass squats.

Also you don't know what the pace of the meet will be like if it goes to damn fast in between attempts this can effect you negatively.

A teammate did a meet ran by Dennison that didn't even give him much time to even wrap his knees he bombed just like many of the lifters did. I watch another teammate of ours get on Dennison's ass for wanting to red light him for not being ready fast enough when the bar was loaded and ready to go it went that damn fast.

Be smart and get in the books your only job in your 1st meet is to get in the books!


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Bout time you cock eyed limp dick mother ****er



Pink
 You have to change your avi to a Rottweiler before you are aloud to make any more posts in my thread. 
No pussy dogs allowed.


----------



## AlphaD

Bench is looking to be very strong right now S4L, so at meet you got this one.  Like SFG said though, after heavy squats potential for strength to diminish a little could have an affect.   Im banking having you pumped up and your adrenaline propel you to some big lifts......counting down, coming close.....got to keep you strong....and healthy!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Bench is looking to be very strong right now S4L, so at meet you got this one.  Like SFG said though, after heavy squats potential for strength to diminish a little could have an affect.   Im banking having you pumped up and your adrenaline propel you to some big lifts......counting down, coming close.....got to keep you strong....and healthy!



Thanks Alpha. 
You'll see that I have a little place I store just a little extra!!!

Dig!!!!!! You fukkin pussy !!!!  Dig !!!!!


I hated that football coach but he knew how to get me fired up.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Alpha.
> You'll see that I have a little place I store just a little extra!!!
> 
> Dig!!!!!! You fukkin pussy !!!!  Dig !!!!!
> 
> 
> I hated that football coach but he knew how to get me fired up.


Hahahaha!  My coach, was you guys dont have the fukin intenstinal fortitude to get the job done.....now bear crawl faggots.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

AlphaD said:


> Hahahaha!  My coach, was you guys dont have the fukin intenstinal fortitude to get the job done.....no bear crawl faggots.



Jesus Bear Crawl brings back bad memories. Nothing like duck-walking around the perimeter of the practice field.


----------



## AlphaD

DieYoungStrong said:


> Jesus Bear Crawl brings back bad memories. Nothing like duck-walking around the perimeter of the practice field.



Full pads, at camp, 90 degrees, puking gatorade through mouth and nose onto facemask.....ahhhh I miss those days.


----------



## Big Worm

Nice work S4L.  Gettin it done.

I cant help but wonder if you are possessed.  If I didnt know you and heard you in the gym id be thinking damn, whats wrong with this mother fuker. lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Nice work S4L.  Gettin it done.
> 
> I cant help but wonder if you are possessed.  If I didnt know you and heard you in the gym id be thinking damn, whats wrong with this mother fuker. lol




Thanks Worm. 

I wonder what they are gonna think at the meet cuz if I don't go to that same place I'm fukked after the openers.


----------



## Pinkbear

Wtf time is it where you live? Its 2am I'm going to bed and you're waking up?


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Wtf time is it where you live? Its 2am I'm going to bed and you're waking up?



I'm on the east coast Pink.


----------



## NbleSavage

Big Worm said:


> Nice work S4L.  Gettin it done.
> 
> I cant help but wonder if you are possessed.  If I didnt know you and heard you in the gym id be thinking damn, whats wrong with this mother fuker. lol



Go nuts out there on meet day, Steelers! Give 'em something to remember.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Go nuts out there on meet day, Steelers! Give 'em something to remember.



Once I tap in to the "crazy" I'm sure they won't forget me.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Worm.
> 
> I wonder what they are gonna think at the meet cuz if I don't go to that same place I'm fukked after the openers.



Then go there... Everything you do in training you want to do at the meet. Trust me there will be weirder people there.


----------



## Big Worm

PillarofBalance said:


> Then go there... Everything you do in training you want to do at the meet. Trust me there will be weirder people there.



This is the truth. I've seen people do some weird shit.


----------



## heavydeads83

you're getting strong as hell brother.  keep doing what you're doing my man.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> you're getting strong as hell brother.  keep doing what you're doing my man.



Thanks Heavy. 

I'm starting to feel like I might be able to handle putting up over 400


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Heavy.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I might be able to handle putting up over 400



no doubt about that my friend.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> no doubt about that my friend.



SFG will still call me a pussy unless I can squat 550 though. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

So today is speed  Squat day again. 315 is 65% 
The very last set felt the fastest 

Bring it SFG

[video


----------



## Tren4Life

[video=youtube_


----------



## Tren4Life

[video=youtube_share


----------



## Tren4Life

[video=youtube_share


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steeler, are you going to have someone film your meet??


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I love the speed you have coming off the box. That's power right there brother.


----------



## Tren4Life

Docd187123 said:


> Steeler, are you going to have someone film your meet??




Yes sir that's right. My wife will be making the  vids. 


Docd187123 said:


> I love the speed you have coming off the box. That's power right there brother.




Thanks doc. It felt good today but I have to see what the boss (SFG) has to say before I get to excited.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Yes sir that's right. My wife will be making the  vids.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks doc. It felt good today but I have to see what the boss (SFG) has to say before I get to excited.



Nice! Will she be rocking the Steeler Nation hat too lol?

I'm going to watch the vids again. I looked quick and first thing I noticed was your speed. It looked great.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> So today is sipped Squat day again. 315 is 65%
> The very last set felt the fastest
> 
> Bring it SFG



S4L, how tall is that box you're squatting on? Speed looked great, you're exploding out of the hole!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I'm excited for your hard work to pay off ! Bring em' hell brother!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> S4L, how tall is that box you're squatting on? Speed looked great, you're exploding out of the hole!



Its a 13 inch box. 



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I'm excited for your hard work to pay off ! Bring em' hell brother!




Thanks Brother.


----------



## SFGiants

Forum looks good, focus on locking each rep out the speed isn't getting 2 reps in super fast it's popping off the box off your heels vary fast.

Your bar path looked great in a straight up and down motion.

I would slow the reps down to pop your hip at the top and pause longer on the box not real long but a very short fast pause.

It's amazing how far your coming training by yourself bro!


----------



## SFGiants

*I want you to only look at Mark Bell and watch him speed squat just him.*


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Forum looks good, focus on locking each rep out the speed isn't getting 2 reps in super fast it's popping off the box off your heels vary fast.
> 
> Your bar path looked great in a straight up and down motion.
> 
> I would slow the reps down to pop your hip at the top and pause longer on the box not real long but a very short fast pause.
> 
> It's amazing how far your coming training by yourself bro!





Thanks man. I try to remember all the stuff you tell me.


----------



## AlphaD

I have to say this.......your progress over this time and where you started from until now is just awesome.  Strong ass speed squats there brother!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> I have to say this.......your progress over this time and where you started from until now is just awesome.  Strong ass speed squats there brother!



Thanks Brother!! 

I have to be careful though cuz what SFG is saying is that I'm still doing them wrong and I still need work.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Brother!!
> 
> I have to be careful though cuz what SFG is saying is that I'm still doing them wrong and I still need work.



Those squats Mark did are ideal although the speed could be faster but the technique is great, he is going against bands they will slow you down because they are pulling you down.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I gotta say after watching these vids I couldn't be more proud. And I don't mean that in a patronizing way at all. You took some fairly minor direction with your squat and ran with it.  A lot of powerlifting is mental and you have that aspect covered. When you should have been tired and beat up towards the last few sets, you brought more power from I don't know where and got faster. I'm blown away.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> I gotta say after watching these vids I couldn't be more proud. And I don't mean that in a patronizing way at all. You took some fairly minor direction with your squat and ran with it.  A lot of powerlifting is mental and you have that aspect covered. When you should have been tired and beat up towards the last few sets, you brought more power from I don't know where and got faster. I'm blown away.



I agree, he is getting it a million times faster then I did and I had not just team but also Pro's like Hoss and Mark to talk to.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> I gotta say after watching these vids I couldn't be more proud. And I don't mean that in a patronizing way at all. You took some fairly minor direction with your squat and ran with it.  A lot of powerlifting is mental and you have that aspect covered. When you should have been tired and beat up towards the last few sets, you brought more power from I don't know where and got faster. I'm blown away.




I don't really know what to say other than thank you. I told you guys last year when you started helping me that I wouldn't give up and I'm not done yet. I have demons inside me that have been waiting to come out for 20 years. Ya that's right I was bullied when I was a kid buy more than one bully. When I get that bar on my shoulders I'm gonna smash his fukkin teeth down his throat. I was a scared little 4 eyed kid that grew up with out a mom so I didn't know how to deal with feelings other than to just save them up and they are only a few weeks away from coming out.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't really know what to say other than thank you. I told you guys last year when you started helping me that I wouldn't give up and I'm not done yet. I have demons inside me that have been waiting to come out for 20 years. Ya that's right I was bullied when I was a kid buy more than one bully. When I get that bar on my shoulders I'm gonna smash his fukkin teeth down his throat. I was a scared little 4 eyed kid that grew up with out a mom so I didn't know how to deal with feelings other than to just save them up and they are only a few weeks away from coming out.



You're an inspiration brother. Idk who else gets up to train at 4-5am day in day out. Idk who keeps video logs as consistent as you. Idk who takes direction from their coaches as well and easily as you. Idk who gets into the funky zone you go to lol but you do what needs to be done, you don't bitch, and you listen to criticism well. The only thing left for you to do is step up on that stage and Kick some ass bc you EARNED it.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> I agree, he is getting it a million times faster then I did and I had not just team but also Pro's like Hoss and Mark to talk to.



SFG
  I know I train alone in my basement but if it wasn't for you riding me like you did I would never be where I'm at. You guys are my team I don't need Mark Bell because I have you and Worm to help me with my squats. I'm gonna have to give credit for my benching to Pillar because he really helped me last year when I first came here. 
I'm not sure about my pull yet, probably no one will want to take credit for it. Lol


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't really know what to say other than thank you. I told you guys last year when you started helping me that I wouldn't give up and I'm not done yet. I have demons inside me that have been waiting to come out for 20 years. Ya that's right I was bullied when I was a kid buy more than one bully. When I get that bar on my shoulders I'm gonna smash his fukkin teeth down his throat. I was a scared little 4 eyed kid that grew up with out a mom so I didn't know how to deal with feelings other than to just save them up and they are only a few weeks away from coming out.



The iron is therapeutic in this way. Probably the only place where you can unleash the fawkin' dragon and enjoy a positive outcome. You Sir, are inspiring.


----------



## AlphaD

Docd187123 said:


> You're an inspiration brother. Idk who else gets up to train at 4-5am day in day out. Idk who keeps video logs as consistent as you. Idk who takes direction from their coaches as well and easily as you. Idk who gets into the funky zone you go to lol but you do what needs to be done, you don't bitch, and you listen to criticism well. The only thing left for you to do is step up on that stage and Kick some ass bc you EARNED it.



I couldnt have said it any better.  My own motivation level has dramatically increased since becoming good friends with you S4L........im ready to see ya smash the weight!


----------



## Assassin32

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't really know what to say other than thank you. I told you guys last year when you started helping me that I wouldn't give up and I'm not done yet. I have demons inside me that have been waiting to come out for 20 years. Ya that's right I was bullied when I was a kid buy more than one bully. When I get that bar on my shoulders I'm gonna smash his fukkin teeth down his throat. I was a scared little 4 eyed kid that grew up with out a mom so I didn't know how to deal with feelings other than to just save them up and they are only a few weeks away from coming out.



Steel, your work ethic is awesome dude. I think you should join your local boxing gym. You would not believe the anger and pain you can release by hitting a heavy bag and, eventually, sparring a few rounds. It will do wonders for you, bud. The boxing ring is the real deal. Plus, it is great cardio. Give it a try, I promise you will love it, and it will help unleash all your pent up rage. Lifting is one thing, but punching someone in the face is the best cure for anger I've ever had. It has been my release ever since I quit playing hockey.


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't really know what to say other than thank you. I told you guys last year when you started helping me that I wouldn't give up and I'm not done yet. I have demons inside me that have been waiting to come out for 20 years. Ya that's right I was bullied when I was a kid buy more than one bully. When I get that bar on my shoulders I'm gonna smash his fukkin teeth down his throat. I was a scared little 4 eyed kid that grew up with out a mom so I didn't know how to deal with feelings other than to just save them up and they are only a few weeks away from coming out.



i ****ing called it.
this boys got the demons in him!


----------



## NbleSavage

Assassin32 said:


> Steel, your work ethic is awesome dude. I think you should join your local boxing gym. You would not believe the anger and pain you can release by hitting a heavy bag and, eventually, sparring a few rounds. It will do wonders for you, bud. The boxing ring is the real deal. Plus, it is great cardio. Give it a try, I promise you will love it, and it will help unleash all your pent up rage. Lifting is one thing, but punching someone in the face is the best cure for anger I've ever had. It has been my release ever since I quit playing hockey.



I found much Zen in the ring when I fought muay thai, and def got a release out of it but I never fought angry. My coach used to jokingly say to me "If we could ever get you good and p1ssed off, you'd be a killer!". I found it almost calming, in a similar way to the iron. The rules are clear in the ring, and so are the expectations. Respect is earned, not given. Your opponent is a true test of your self in much the same way as the iron is. If you can beat the Bloke who dropped you last week, you're likely improving. Its all about self improvement and along the way you learn discipline and respect (for yourself and for your training partners).


----------



## BigGameHunter

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't really know what to say other than thank you. I told you guys last year when you started helping me that I wouldn't give up and I'm not done yet. I have demons inside me that have been waiting to come out for 20 years. Ya that's right I was bullied when I was a kid buy more than one bully. When I get that bar on my shoulders I'm gonna smash his fukkin teeth down his throat. I was a scared little 4 eyed kid that grew up with out a mom so I didn't know how to deal with feelings other than to just save them up and they are only a few weeks away from coming out.



Well Buddy, keep your cool and keep doing what your doing and release it when you need it.  

You've inspired a lot of guys with this thread and I think its time for a gut check for many of us here (myself included) and follow your example.  What I mean is,  taking every workout and treating it as if it was your last takes true passion.   In addition, it takes a lot of courage to compete in anything but to expose your goals before a group of hard asses like the one we belong to before the bell rings takes balls.  I reflect on my days in competition,  and must confess I never told anyone what I wanted to achieve I felt safer that way I wouldn't look like a failure in the event I lost.  I have a massive amount of respect for the way your going at this, makes want to go back in time.  What if I placed that kind of pressure on myself who knows where I  would be?  I don't compete any longer but rest assured I'm going to apply this lesson to my current training, career and life.  

Good luck and you have our unconditional support.  Thank you.


----------



## 63Vette

Wow brother. I just went through your thread. First I want to say that SFG in his new skinny ass outfit never looked so good. And you could NEVER ask for better help than what you are getting from both him and POB. Everyone in the thread reminds me of how much I miss the forum. Just damn.  SFL, you have the absolute perfect attitude and mentality to both excel beyond your peers and the little punk ass bitches that bullied you as a kid and find the relief and release you need from those inner demons. We all have them brother and a life of discipline and hard work like we have in BB and PL is the absolute best way to deal with them in my opinion. 

Brother your technique has improved immensely during these few weeks. Unreal progress. Do not stop and do not be dissuaded my young friend. You have a great amount of character and potential and you are only competing with YOU. Remember that. You do not have to be better than anyone brother - except for the man you were yesterday. It is clear to me you are growing in leaps and bounds and absorbing the valuable advice and coaching of others who love the sport.

God bless and God's speed my friend!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## DocDePanda187123

63Vette said:


> Wow brother. I just went through your thread. First I want to say that SFG in his new skinny ass outfit never looked so good. And you could NEVER ask for better help than what you are getting from both him and POB. Everyone in the thread reminds me of how much I miss the forum. Just damn.  SFL, you have the absolute perfect attitude and mentality to both excel beyond your peers and the little punk ass bitches that bullied you as a kid and find the relief and release you need from those inner demons. We all have them brother and a life of discipline and hard work like we have in BB and PL is the absolute best way to deal with them in my opinion.
> 
> Brother your technique has improved immensely during these few weeks. Unreal progress. Do not stop and do not be dissuaded my young friend. You have a great amount of character and potential and you are only competing with YOU. Remember that. You do not have to be better than anyone brother - except for the man you were yesterday. It is clear to me you are growing in leaps and bounds and absorbing the valuable advice and coaching of others who love the sport.
> 
> God bless and God's speed my friend!
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



You were missed, nice to see a brother back on here


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steeler what program u following or is it POBs program?


----------



## Pinkbear

just a reminder S4L all my shit talking on here is only motivation..
you big ugly cave man


----------



## DocDePanda187123

S4L, it's 3:30am and I don't see a freaking training video. C'mon bro, run that shit lol. What are you lifting today brother. Let's find that zone and groove.


----------



## NbleSavage

Docd187123 said:


> S4L, it's 3:30am and I don't see a freaking training video. C'mon bro, run that shit lol. What are you lifting today brother. Let's find that zone and groove.



I always pop on here before I hit the weights to get my Steelers fix 

C'mon Brother!! Get out in that dungeon and grip the steel!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

63Vette said:


> Wow brother. I just went through your thread. First I want to say that SFG in his new skinny ass outfit never looked so good. And you could NEVER ask for better help than what you are getting from both him and POB. Everyone in the thread reminds me of how much I miss the forum. Just damn.  SFL, you have the absolute perfect attitude and mentality to both excel beyond your peers and the little punk ass bitches that bullied you as a kid and find the relief and release you need from those inner demons. We all have them brother and a life of discipline and hard work like we have in BB and PL is the absolute best way to deal with them in my opinion.
> 
> Brother your technique has improved immensely during these few weeks. Unreal progress. Do not stop and do not be dissuaded my young friend. You have a great amount of character and potential and you are only competing with YOU. Remember that. You do not have to be better than anyone brother - except for the man you were yesterday. It is clear to me you are growing in leaps and bounds and absorbing the valuable advice and coaching of others who love the sport.
> 
> God bless and God's speed my friend!
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette





It means a lot to me that you stopped by Vette. Since I first came here you have been one of the guys that I look up to on this board. It doesn't matter what the thread is about, if I see that you made a post I will read it because I know that I can learn something.


Thank you so much for taking your time to stop by. 

S4L


----------



## Tren4Life

Docd187123 said:


> You were missed, nice to see a brother back on here



Yes he was!!!



ECKSRATED said:


> Steeler what program u following or is it POBs program?



I run 5/3/1 all the time. I switched over to POBs program for the meet prep. He has a different plan for after the meet. 




Pinkbear said:


> just a reminder S4L all my shit talking on here is only motivation..
> you big ugly cave man




I know pink. Your new avi still sucks who is that skinny littl fuk 


Docd187123 said:


> S4L, it's 3:30am and I don't see a freaking training video. C'mon bro, run that shit lol. What are you lifting today brother. Let's find that zone and groove.






NbleSavage said:


> I always pop on here before I hit the weights to get my Steelers fix
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Brother!! Get out in that dungeon and grip the steel!!!!




Sorry to disappoint guys. I quit that job and Sat was my last day. I don't really have to get up that early anymore. I'm gonna try to reset my inner clock so that I don't run out of steam at noon on meet day. If I could get them to start the meet at 3 am I'd be good right now. Lol

Oh yea and today will be a dead lift day. I'm still not allowed to go heavy per POB so the vid won't be that exciting but I haven't missed one yet.


----------



## Tren4Life

Snatch grip 225 again today 
[video


----------



## Tren4Life

Snatch grip 275 
[video


----------



## Tren4Life

Here is something a little different. I've never had more than 450 on my shoulders so I just wanted to feel what 550 felt like. 


[


----------



## ECKSRATED

Static holds will make a man outta ya!!! Lol nice vids homie


----------



## AlphaD

Beast mode on that hold for sure.  You could have done more Im betting!


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Static holds will make a man outta ya!!! Lol nice vids homie



Ima do the rack pull next.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Beast mode on that hold for sure.  You could have done more Im betting!



I don't ever show all my cards.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so today was supposed to be a speed day at 250. But who the fuk wants to see 250 bench vids?  So these are a little more fun this is 405 with bands 

[video=youtube


----------



## Tren4Life

This is 455 with bands


----------



## Tren4Life

And this is 495 same bands. 


[video


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't know what the fuk happened. The vids worked a sec ago.


----------



## SHRUGS

I'm watchin you brother! Dont give a shit about the lower weight speed reps that people might not wanna see. 250 for a set of 20reps woulda been great to watch :32 (17):
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Tren4Life

SHRUGS said:


> I'm watchin you brother! Dont give a shit about the lower weight speed reps that people might not wanna see. 250 for a set of 20reps woulda been great to watch :32 (17):
> !SHRUGS!



I might give that a try after the meet. I'll prob have to work up to it for a few weeks maybe 12 15 18 and then 20.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Now i know why u got so strong so fast,  that gnarley mustache your rockin!!! Lol nice vids man.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ECKSRATED said:


> Now i know why u got so strong so fast,  that gnarley mustache your rockin!!! Lol nice vids man.



That's a real 'stache??? Damn, I though that was a disguise.

S4L, I am impressed. If I had a 'stache like that I'd be wearing a shirt that says "Free Rides" everyday.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> I might give that a try after the meet. I'll prob have to work up to it for a few weeks maybe 12 15 18 and then 20.


We had a little bench contest with 225 at the other board for fun. Shit is no joke. Lol taxes the shit outta your chest cus were not used to that high rep shit.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> And this is 495 same bands.



HELL YEAH!!!!  Damn S4L, I need to not workout until I catch your vids.........I'm pumped after that 495!!!  Kill it brother, as always.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> We had a little bench contest with 225 at the other board for fun. Shit is no joke. Lol taxes the shit outta your chest cus were not used to that high rep shit.



After my meet we are going to have one of those contests here too.


----------



## Tren4Life

So I'm at the grocery store about and hour ago and I get a message from ( I'll leave his name out) that said and I quote
" I triple dog dare you to put on your sling shot and do 100 push-ups. " 
50 is all I could get today after benching today. 

[video=youtube


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> So I'm at the grocery store about and hour ago and I get a message from ( I'll leave his name out) that said and I quote
> " I triple dog dare you to put on your sling shot and do 100 push-ups. "
> 50 is all I could get today after benching today.



Between the triple dog dare, and the slingshot....it's not exactly as mystery who it is lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> That's a real 'stache??? Damn, I though that was a disguise.
> 
> S4L, I am impressed. If I had a 'stache like that I'd be wearing a shirt that says "Free Rides" everyday.



Dude. I been rockin this stache since I was 17. It's got me in a ton of trouble. Dumbasses at the beer store. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Well done! If I were you and you were me I you would have told you me to go **** my-yourself.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> So I'm at the grocery store about and hour ago and I get a message from ( I'll leave his name out) that said and I quote
> " I triple dog dare you to put on your sling shot and do 100 push-ups. "
> 50 is all I could get today after benching today.




Its got to be the creatine brother.......


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Its got to be the creatine brother.......



And today I started taking 100 mg of this new pink pre work out stuff. Works pretty good.


----------



## DF

Looking great S4L.  Keep killing it!


----------



## Tren4Life

Today was a very bad day for me. I just couldn't find my grove. This is the only set I could do properly. 
My weight is coming along well I was 239 this morning. 
[video


----------



## SFGiants

Are those knee wraps? if so they are way too loose even my sleeves are tighter then that.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Are those knee wraps? if so they are way too loose even my sleeves are tighter then that.



Those are my sleeves from Inzer that have the Velcro to adjust them.


----------



## Seeker

This is one of the best threads around. Heading to the thread hall of fame


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> This is one of the best threads around. Heading to the thread hall of fame



Thanks Seek. I really had no idea it would gain so much interest from everyone. It really makes me feel good that I have so much support.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Seek. I really had no idea it would gain so much interest from everyone. It really makes me feel good that I have so much support.



Helping others should force one to focus on ones issues also, in order to get stronger or better you must make those around you stronger and better.


----------



## AlphaD

SFGiants said:


> Helping others should force one to focus on ones issues also, in order to get stronger or better you must make those around you stronger and better.



You can say that again SFG.  Not only have I been absorbing the comments that You, BW and POB have been expressing, but I have been getting guidance and pointers from my boy S4L, and I have a long way to go, but I am staring now to correct and undue forms issues that have been holding me back for 20 years.  So this has forced me to focus on my issues, re-evaluate my training and set a new goal for myself.  S4L this has been the best log in our home for a long time......Thanks brother.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> Today was a very bad day for me. I just couldn't find my grove. This is the only set I could do properly.
> My weight is coming along well I was 239 this morning.



It happens, Mate. Good thing is that you recognize it as just a bad day and move-on from there. Take out any frustration down in that dungeon tomorrow morning, Brother!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> It happens, Mate. Good thing is that you recognize it as just a bad day and move-on from there. Take out any frustration down in that dungeon tomorrow morning, Brother!!



I got the okay from the boss to just take it easy next week.


----------



## Tren4Life

Changed my mind about the time off. I can't believe none of you guys  didn't just call me a pussy. 

Anyway this ones for you Pillar cuz you said I couldn't do it. Lol
My hands are sweaty and slip on number 4 so I had to readjust 
[video


----------



## PillarofBalance

Mother of god


----------



## Patriot1405

Looking strong brother!!!


----------



## AlphaD

Holy Shit S4L!!!!! Stay in that zone for the meet and I will calling in big numbers for ya!!!!  I'm impressed!!


----------



## NbleSavage

That was the Power of Crazy, right there


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Holy Shit S4L!!!!! Stay in that zone for the meet and I will calling in big numbers for ya!!!!  I'm impressed!!



Thanks man. I'm gonna try for a 1400 total.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> That was the Power of Crazy, right there



That's right. I can't wait till wed's bench day.


----------



## Joliver

That was kick ass lifting. Great intensity.


----------



## Tren4Life

joliver said:


> That was kick ass lifting. Great intensity.



Thanks brother.  I still have a little something left for bench day.


----------



## Pinkbear

great you guys have created a monster


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> great you guys have created a monster



Come to the dungeon and lift with me and you'll be a monster too.


----------



## PillarofBalance

joliver said:


> That was kick ass lifting. Great intensity.



Wait till you see his 5RM bench day... Not sure if I explained to you the peak that I use and he is using. It's shorter but a little more brutal than most guys will use.  4 weeks out you do 5RM's for each lift. This is just to start preparing.  It also gets you a good idea of what your 3RM's will look like the next week save for any technical issues.  The 3RM is the opener. Then the week after 3RM is speed for singles or doubles, then a deload the week of the meet. The 5RM days are the worst though.  Once you get through that you are mentally ready to compete.  Just have to bring up the physical part.


----------



## Big Worm

Nice work S4L.  Keep up this pace and we will all be asking you for advice.


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Nice work S4L.  Keep up this pace and we will all be asking you for advice.



Thanks Worm. 

Student being stronger than the coach, isn't that the greatest compliment a coach can get?


----------



## Tren4Life

[video=youtube_share


----------



## Tren4Life

[video=youtube


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice lifts steeler.


----------



## DF

Very nice lifts Steeler! Great progress! You look strong a shit.


----------



## AlphaD

Your are a Beast!  Just saying.  Hell Yes on that Bench Lift!


----------



## NbleSavage

Way to grind out that bench!! Nice lift!


----------



## Joliver

Steel, you have fan-****ing-tastic intensity. Great lifting.


----------



## Seeker

Damn, Steel. Most excellent!


----------



## Tren4Life

joliver said:


> Steel, you have fan-****ing-tastic intensity. Great lifting.



I'm really gonna need it next week. I have to do my previous 1 rm for a triple.


----------



## heavydeads83

you have a strong ass bench my brother.


----------



## Joliver

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm really gonna need it next week. I have to do my previous 1 rm for a triple.



I know we will see three...with gas left in the tank.  

Steel has those demons on demand...always ready to lift.


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is squat day this is 405 warm up


----------



## Tren4Life

This is 445 for 5. Keep in mind my previous 1 rm is 455. Number 2 started forward on me and I had to gather it up on the way down.


----------



## Pinkbear

There no need to yell at us


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nice work beast-man!!


----------



## AlphaD

Inspiring, Impressive, Insane.......In Beast Mode!  Keep it up S4L.  You are gonna be a force to reckon with at the meet.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Inspiring, Impressive, Insane.......In Beast Mode!  Keep it up S4L.  You are gonna be a force to reckon with at the meet.



It's really hard for me to go all out on squats because there are so many things to think about.

Now bench on the other hand is a different story. I got that shit down.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> It's really hard for me to go all out on squats because there are so many things to think about.
> 
> Now bench on the other hand is a different story. I got that shit down.



Correct, with squat the reps should be slower then bench you have more to stabilize never rush you squat reps once it's starting to get heavy. 

You have to be prepared for something that may go wrong like you did going forward.

It's not about how fast the body moves it's about how fast the bar moves.

When Dan Green did that 875 pull he took forever it seemed to get going but once that bar broke off the floor it move fast his body did not move fast the bar did, he did rush anything.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steeler sent me this pic of his lifts from 2010


----------



## Tren4Life

Thanks Pillar. 

I weighed about 190 then.


----------



## AlphaD

I thought you would progress man, your numbers are way lower now......lol.  seriously you are way from from that time in your life.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> I thought you would progress man, your numbers are way lower now......lol.  seriously you are way from from that time in your life.



I put 200 pounds on all my lifts in 4 years. Let's see what the next 4 bring.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steeler u should print that up and post it on your wall in the dungeon. Great motivation right there.


----------



## Tren4Life

POB says I need one of those giant white boards for stuff like that. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Has your penmanship improved too since then? Lol


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> I put 200 pounds on all my lifts in 4 years. Let's see what the next 4 bring.



That's a milestone worth being proud of, and exactly the right attitude to keep hitting them!


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Has your penmanship improved too since then? Lol



No prob not. My fingers are fatter now. Lol I had to get my wedding ring made 2 sizes bigger.


----------



## Tren4Life

Today I tried to get 550 for a triple 

These are a few warm up sets


----------



## Tren4Life

This is 500


----------



## Tren4Life

This is 550 and I almost got it. I felt my back round from the start


----------



## DieYoungStrong

When I turn the volume up on your vids, my pitbull runs away and hides...sometimes I go with him.


----------



## Pinkbear

I lift more then you 
And I play tennis


----------



## LeanHerm

Great work dude. The crotch area on you isn't bad to look at either. Lol get some


----------



## AlphaD

DieYoungStrong said:


> When I turn the volume up on your vids, my pitbull runs away and hides...sometimes I go with him.



Actually I think Satan hides too.


----------



## AlphaD

550 you got up brother so that's is an awesome lift there!  Your gonna pull more at the meet for sure, and with your adrenaline running high and me screaming at you will have a large lift.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> 550 you got up brother so that's is an awesome lift there!  Your gonna pull more at the meet for sure, and with your adrenaline running high and me screaming at you will have a large lift.



We have to keep in mind that the dead lift is last and by the end of the day 550 might not go up so well. I think we should open with 500 and go from there. Then we have a better chance of getting in the books.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is 365 for a single. I just wanted to see how it looked


----------



## Tren4Life

DYS turn down you volume for this one. This is 375 for a triple, I was going to go with 380 but my buddy couldn't come to help me with the hand off


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> DYS turn down you volume for this one. This is 375 for a triple, I was going to go with 380 but my buddy couldn't come to help me with the hand off





Hell yeah S4L !!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> DYS turn down you volume for this one. This is 375 for a triple, I was going to go with 380 but my buddy couldn't come to help me with the hand off




My dog just shit on my kitchen floor...


----------



## Spongy

I think Helios Nutrition needs a powerlifting team.


----------



## Tren4Life

Spongy said:


> I think Helios Nutrition needs a powerlifting team.



Count me in !!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Spongy said:


> I think Helios Nutrition needs a powerlifting team.



I'd make a pretty good weak link


----------



## PillarofBalance

Spongy said:


> I think Helios Nutrition needs a powerlifting team.



Get some shirts done, or better yet singlets.


----------



## DF

Fantastic lifts S4L!  Tunes are not loud enough though imo.


----------



## Stevethedream

Bro u been making great progress since middle of January! Keep up the great work brother and I wish u the best of luck on ur upcoming meet!


----------



## NbleSavage

Spongy said:


> I think Helios Nutrition needs a powerlifting team.



I'd make a great old Dude who's desperately trying to hold-on to his youth but ends-up dying in the end.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> DYS turn down you volume for this one. This is 375 for a triple, I was going to go with 380 but my buddy couldn't come to help me with the hand off



Dayum, Brother!!! You're like a bull!!! That went up easy!!


----------



## Dtownry

Looks good man.  Actually looks a lot like me a while back.

Maybe get that chest out and engage the lats a little more and pull the slack out by driving your feet in the floor before the pull (get some tension in the hams).  Hips seem to shoot up a little.

Trust me I am struggling with the same stuff brother.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dtownry

Good lift brother.  Very good.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Dtownry said:


> Good lift brother.  Very good.



Your avi is inspiring Dtown.


----------



## Assassin32

Nice work Steel! You're turning into a ****in viking! Admire the dedication, bud.


----------



## widehips71

NbleSavage said:


> I'd make a great old Dude who's desperately trying to hold-on to his youth but ends-up dying in the end.



I could play the 'Rudy' like role of the guy who isn't really good enough to participate but always shows up to get his ass kicked


----------



## Tren4Life

Have you ever been so sick the smell of your own shit makes you puke?

No squat vids today


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> Have you ever been so sick the smell of your own shit makes you puke?
> 
> No squat vids today



Unfortunately, yes I have. It's not fun when you really need to get out of the bathroom for fresh air, but you're still shittin...


----------



## heavydeads83

You're getting strong fast man.  I'm blown away by your progress.  Great job bro.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> You're getting strong fast man.  I'm blown away by your progress.  Great job bro.



Thanks Heavy. I still have a long way to go but I'm getting there. Smashing prs on the way.


----------



## NbleSavage

Training hard, eating hard and getting strong 

Good on ya'!


----------



## Tren4Life

This was yesterday with 445. I was working up to 485 and just didn't have the energy. I was looking at this close compared to last weeks 445 and I don't think last weeks were deep enough. This one is for sure but it was a little slow because of my lack of energy.


----------



## stonetag

Great work my man! Barbarian!


----------



## Tren4Life

stonetag said:


> Great work my man! Barbarian!



Thanks brother. I'm coming for you on the bench. Lol


----------



## Big Worm

Just don't let your bench beat your squat and dead. You don't want to be one of those guys.


----------



## Hero Swole

Big Worm said:


> Just don't let your bench beat your squat and dead. You don't want to be one of those guys.






unless your Eric spoto.


----------



## LeanHerm

Good shit brother. Keep it going!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Just don't let your bench beat your squat and dead. You don't want to be one of those guys.



SFG will have a good reason to call me a pussy then


----------



## stonetag

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks brother. I'm coming for you on the bench. Lol



I'll try and shit a video out, I was throwin' 405 around this morning like I owned it!


----------



## stonetag

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks brother. I'm coming for you on the bench. Lol



Fuk bro with the strength gains you're making you will pass me up like I was in reverse...I wish I could step back a few years, then it would be on brother!! You are a beast, with no where to go but up. Once again, great job.


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't know if these qualify as speed pulls but this is as fast as I could get that fukking bar moving with 315.


----------



## AlphaD

Glad to see your strength is coming back after that damn 24 hours stomach shit......Your lifts are strong and I believe you will have nothing to worry about at the meet, except for me fukin something up! lol!


----------



## NbleSavage

Way to fight through setbacks, Mate!! Showing good determination!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Glad to see your strength is coming back after that damn 24 hours stomach shit......Your lifts are strong and I believe you will have nothing to worry about at the meet, except for me fukin something up! lol!



Worry?  Me?  You must be thinking of someone else. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Way to fight through setbacks, Mate!! Showing good determination!



Thanks Savage. I'm starting to feel the grove now. I know it's a little late for this meet but if I can hit it just right I'm still gonna smash some prs.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't know if these qualify as speed pulls but this is as fast as I could get that fukking bar moving with 315.



Speed pulls are off the floor also lock you damn hips on ever rep, none looked locked out all looked like 3 reds bro.

Lock that shit out so you don't developed a bad habit!.


----------



## SFGiants

On a good note your set up looks a lot better!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers, I just heard from Gene. The axle on his trailer that they transport the equipment in broke on their way back from RI. They are canceling the meet. He will post the update on their site later today... 

We will find another meet for you soon. Sorry to disappoint man. I know you worked real hard for this.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Steelers, I just heard from Gene. The axle on his trailer that they transport the equipment in broke on their way back from RI. They are canceling the meet. He will post the update on their site later today...
> 
> We will find another meet for you soon. Sorry to disappoint man. I know you worked real hard for this.




Well that's good for me then. At least I won't loose my entry fee cuz I have to pull the pin anyway. I just found out yesterday that it's the same day as my daughters piano recital. I really didn't know how to break it to you that I wasn't going to go. My kids have always been first in my life and that's not going to change. She is only ever going to have one first recital. I'm sure Gene will have another meet close to me, I just do the next one.


----------



## Seeker

30 pages of pure awesomeness. UGBB at its finest.


----------



## Big Worm

Sad face......


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> Well that's good for me then. At least I won't loose my entry fee cuz I have to pull the pin anyway. I just found out yesterday that it's the same day as my daughters piano recital. I really didn't know how to break it to you that I wasn't going to go. My kids have always been first in my life and that's not going to change. She is only ever going to have one first recital. I'm sure Gene will have another meet close to me, I just do the next one.



I see your schwartz is as big as mine!


----------



## AlphaD

PillarofBalance said:


> Steelers, I just heard from Gene. The axle on his trailer that they transport the equipment in broke on their way back from RI. They are canceling the meet. He will post the update on their site later today...
> 
> We will find another meet for you soon. Sorry to disappoint man. I know you worked real hard for this.





Steelers4Life said:


> Well that's good for me then. At least I won't loose my entry fee cuz I have to pull the pin anyway. I just found out yesterday that it's the same day as my daughters piano recital. I really didn't know how to break it to you that I wasn't going to go. My kids have always been first in my life and that's not going to change. She is only ever going to have one first recital. I'm sure Gene will have another meet close to me, I just do the next one.




This actually great news, S4L I wish you would have told me earlier.  Then I wouldn't be so worried to tell you I will not be there at the meet to help you out.  I ahve to wash my car that day.  Well at least it all worked out.  Maybe start a piano recital log of your daughter practicing, that way BW and SFG can see if she is keying correctly, and her posture is good.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> I see your schwartz is as big as mine!



Actually the recital is on sat. So I'm lucky there, I am going to go to it though so I might just be able to make weigh ins on sat afternoon. If not I'll have to weight in sun morning, which won't be a problem since I got sick I'm down to 235 in the morning.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> This actually great news, S4L I wish you would have told me earlier.  Then I wouldn't be so worried to tell you I will not be there at the meet to help you out.  I ahve to wash my car that day.  Well at least it all worked out.  Maybe start a piano recital log of your daughter practicing, that way BW and SFG can see if she is keying correctly, and her posture is good.





Wait I thought you were on my side.


----------



## Tren4Life

Today was my last bench day before the meet. This is both sets , watch both of them and see what you guys think. I think the last rep is the fastest


----------



## Tren4Life




----------



## AlphaD

That last rep was the fastest. What is the philosphy behind doing rest pause at this point, i just want to know...


----------



## Tren4Life

To get the stop imbedded in my head. Lol
Pull the bar out and wait for the bench command
When the bar touches. Wait for the press command
Then after lock out. Wait for the rack command


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> Well that's good for me then. At least I won't loose my entry fee cuz I have to pull the pin anyway. I just found out yesterday that it's the same day as my daughters piano recital. I really didn't know how to break it to you that I wasn't going to go. My kids have always been first in my life and that's not going to change. She is only ever going to have one first recital. I'm sure Gene will have another meet close to me, I just do the next one.



You're a damned good Father, Steelers. There will be other meets.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> You're a damned good Father, Steelers. There will be other meets.





Savage 

 I was just fukkin with Pillar. I couldn't let him bully me in my own thread. Lol. The recital is on sat so I'll have to weigh in on sat afternoon. 

So for the record. The meet is still on, I'm feeling pretty good about it to. I'm slowly gaining the weight back I lost when I was sick. I'm up to 236 today.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> Savage
> 
> I was just fukkin with Pillar. I couldn't let him bully me in my own thread. Lol. The recital is on sat so I'll have to weigh in on sat afternoon.
> 
> So for the record. The meet is still on, I'm feeling pretty good about it to. I'm slowly gaining the weight back I lost when I was sick. I'm up to 236 today.



You had me going, dammit 

Kick some ass then!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter

You still got those Elton John tickets?


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so this will be the last vid before the meet. Next week is an off week other than a deep tissue massage on tues.
I got this idea from Doc so I thought I'd try it today. I did also notice that I sway to my right on the way up, probably right at the point where my left leg starts to hurt. Its starting to make me nervous this close to the meet.


----------



## Big Worm

Steelers4Life said:


> Okay so this will be the last vid before the meet. Next week is an off week other than a deep tissue massage on tues.
> I got this idea from Doc so I thought I'd try it today. I did also notice that I sway to my right on the way up, probably right at the point where my left leg starts to hurt. Its starting to make me nervous this close to the meet.



Did you video a free squat?  Still doing the same thing?


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Did you video a free squat?  Still doing the same thing?



Yea I made vids on my warm up sets too and I do the same thing in them. Although it does seem to be worse in this one for some reason. 

It's just a small sharp pain that we think is coming from my adductor. It started a few weeks ago doing speed squats with 315 on my box.


----------



## Big Worm

might be time for some briefs


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> might be time for some briefs



I never gave that a thought. It might be something to look into. I really feel like it's just a weakness ( or a tight spot)in my left side that I need to work on. Last week it was bothering me on my warm up sets but when I got up over 400 the pain went away. 
It is something I'll really be working on after the meet.


----------



## NbleSavage

Today, yea Mate?!? Damn I feel like I'm the one going to this meet I'm so stoked 

Kick arse!!!!!!!!! Time to rip sh1t up!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nothing to do now but rest and kick ass on meet day. This log has been great. I'm going to miss it. Best thread on the site outside of alphas district


----------



## AlphaD

NbleSavage said:


> Today, yea Mate?!? Damn I feel like I'm the one going to this meet I'm so stoked
> 
> Kick arse!!!!!!!!! Time to rip sh1t up!!!!


Nble, S4L has one week left.  Meet is next weekend! Its gonna be epic!


----------



## NbleSavage

AlphaD said:


> Nble, S4L has one week left.  Meet is next weekend! Its gonna be epic!



Thanks Brother. Damn, I can't wait


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nothing to do now but rest and kick ass on meet day. This log has been great. I'm going to miss it. Best thread on the site outside of alphas district



My plan is to put up the vids of the meet as the last ones in the thread.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> My plan is to put up the vids of the meet as the last ones in the thread.



And depending on how busy it is......i will try and post quick updates during meet...


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> And depending on how busy it is......i will try and post quick updates during meet...



Only on good lifts. No updates if the opener staples me to the floor


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Only on good lifts. No updates if the opener staples me to the floor



Hahahaha!  Your gonna be fine!


----------



## BigGameHunter

Cant wait for this.


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> Only on good lifts. No updates if the opener staples me to the floor



don't even think like that dude.  you've got this shit by the balls.


----------



## Assassin32

Steelers4Life said:


> Only on good lifts. No updates if the opener staples me to the floor



Steel, the meet is just another day in the dungeon, boss. Just you and the weights and your awful singing voice. You already did all the hard work, dude. Now it's time to have some fun!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Hahahaha!  Your gonna be fine!





BigGameHunter said:


> Cant wait for this.





heavydeads83 said:


> don't even think like that dude.  you've got this shit by the balls.





Assassin32 said:


> Steel, the meet is just another day in the dungeon, boss. Just you and the weights and your awful singing voice. You already did all the hard work, dude. Now it's time to have some fun!






Thanks for the support guys. When ever I start to feel like shit(when I for get to take my stane lol) I come back and read over this thread. If it wouldn't be for all the support I get from you guys I would have thrown in the towel a long time ago. Probably would have went after that singing career.


----------



## Tren4Life

I have my gym bag packed and I think I have all the stuff you suggested. But what should I do about food? I know POB suggested pbj's but that's not gonna work for me. I'll need lots of carbs. I'll have my normal eggs and oatmeal with a banana for breakfast. And I'm going to take some extra bananas and apples along In case of cramps. Do you guys have any suggestions for what else to take ?


----------



## widehips71

I used to bring a small cooler with me to wrestling tournaments to have in the stands wherever I was posted up.  Besides sports drinks I'd always keep some Greek yogurt with raisins/craisins and honey, peanut butter on pop tarts with honey, chocolate milk, granola bars, a sliced turkey and ham sammich on a hoagie, trail mix heavy on the chocolate, maybe a couple slices of cold pizza, and honey.  I'm sure you'll wanna play it by ear what you eat depending on how fast the flights are moving.  Just like I wouldn't wanna jump straight into a match after chugging some chocolate milk and eating a hoagie, doubt you'd wanna go try to pull after the same.  Oh and did I mention honey?


----------



## NbleSavage

x2 on the organic / natty honey. When I fought, I'd always have some roughly 30 mins before a fight. Bit of energy and keeps the blood sugar level while keeping your stomach light.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

X3 on he honey. My uncle overseas raises bees so he always has fresh honey. Goes good with so much stuff


----------



## Pinkbear

Honey = pure delicious carbs 

Steel what are your numbers looking like?
Bench squat DL press?


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Honey = pure delicious carbs
> 
> Steel what are your numbers looking like?
> Bench squat DL press?




I'm gonna open with squat 450 bench 375 and pull 500


----------



## Assassin32

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm gonna open with squat 450 bench 375 and pull 500



But most importantly Steel...what song are you gonna have playing while you compete?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Assassin32 said:


> But most importantly Steel...what song are you gonna have playing while you compete?



Don't get to pick unfortunately but I am sure he will be singing anyway lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Assassin32 said:


> But most importantly Steel...what song are you gonna have playing while you compete?



Most likely Five Finger Death Punch, Dot your eyes 
Prolly some Prong, Snap your fingers snap your neck. 
Coal Chamber, Loco, Big Truck 
Just to name a few.


----------



## Assassin32

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't get to pick unfortunately but I am sure he will be singing anyway lol




You don't get to pick the song that plays while you're on the platform? That really blows. Is that how all meets work...they just have random tunes playing?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Assassin32 said:


> You don't get to pick the song that plays while you're on the platform? That really blows. Is that how all meets work...they just have random tunes playing?



Some feds do some dont.


----------



## SFGiants

Assassin32 said:


> You don't get to pick the song that plays while you're on the platform? That really blows. Is that how all meets work...they just have random tunes playing?



It depends on who you are and who you know bro it depends on the gym and meet director.

Also I hope he don't sing at the meet it won't give the right impression remember I know a lot of who is who in this sport and they don't take to that kind of stuff, training is one thing but at a meet is another.

He is going to be in for a surprise on how much adrenaline he is going to have at a meet it's adrenaline way beyond what one has training.

As far as food goes just keep it smart also stack up on peanut butter and honey sandwiches to snack on.


----------



## Seeker

I'll be watching this thread fir updates, Alpha!


----------



## BigGameHunter

Good luck Amigo.


----------



## heavydeads83

carb up and kick some goddamned ass brother.  good luck.


----------



## Big Worm

Go big or go home.


----------



## NbleSavage

Time to rip sh1t up!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED

U should go out to breakfast and pay for someone to make u the biggest breakfast ever. Pancakes eggs bacon some more eggs and then a fat milkshake to top it off. 

Good luck tomorrow can't wait to see some footage


----------



## Tren4Life

I made weigh ins @238 today. 
Time to eat !!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED

When's the lifting? Tomorrow?


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> When's the lifting? Tomorrow?



Yep starts at 9:00. 

I have a place picked out that will make me those giant pancakes too


----------



## NbleSavage

Dig in, Mate. Giant Pancakes = More Lead in your Lance.


----------



## Pinkbear

Good luck Steele
Your weak shit.
I lift more then you....that's sad


----------



## Tren4Life

Sorry guys no vids.

I typed up a bunch in the thread Alpha started in the powerlifting section go read it please.

thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## Big Worm

You know the old saying. Vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> You know the old saying. Vids or it didn't happen.



You are absolutely right worm and I'd be the first guy beating that drum.....
But I think I have a few guys from the board that will confirm what happened for me. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so I kinda felt bad about how this thread ended so I decided to bring it back and let you guys come along to the next meet in Oct.


----------



## Tren4Life

Oh yea the vid above is 245 since the bar weighs 65lb. POB said not to go over 315 today this one is 335 so it's not much over. I did this set then went back down to 245 and did 2 more.  This is the most I've ever done on his bar.


----------



## AlphaD

I will of course be following the whole way!  See ya at the meet.......  Im glad you are going to keep the log going...... to see the training leading up to breaking more records!


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is OHP day. I have not done this lift since the first of the year. This is 245. Then I went down to 155 and did 3 sets of 10


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Today is OHP day. I have not done this lift since the first of the year. This is 245. Then I went down to 155 and did 3 sets of 10



Like a locomotive !  Hell yeah Steel!


----------



## heavydeads83

Off subject.  Steelers are coming to the Georgia Dome this year bud lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> Off subject.  Steelers are coming to the Georgia Dome this year bud lol.



If we don't get some Line backers we are in trouble this year.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steeler your a very strong presser like me. U ever try klokov shoulder presses? Been doing them the past couple weeks on the BBing day of the cube and they are hard as hell. Shoulders are on fire after. Should give em a shot it's something different.


----------



## Hero Swole

Here's a vid of koklov presses. 
http://youtu.be/RLPxwuGUZBY


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Steeler your a very strong presser like me. U ever try klokov shoulder presses? Been doing them the past couple weeks on the BBing day of the cube and they are hard as hell. Shoulders are on fire after. Should give em a shot it's something different.



You and I are both have good press numbers and a strong bench. I know yours is higher than mine but I wonder if there is a connection.

I do need go do something for my rear delts. I'm not sure how well it will work though because of my rack. I'll try it.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm not sure how well it will work though because of my rack.


Steel has a nice rack.


----------



## Tren4Life

So today is my first day with Westside. I choose suspended Good Mornings to do on today's ME day. 

I've never done these as ME so I was kinda surprised with how much I could do. 

This is 315, remember the bar is 65


----------



## jennerrator

wow, those look painful and I actually hate them lol but great job!


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> So today is my first day with Westside. I choose suspended Good Mornings to do on today's ME day.
> 
> I've never done these as ME so I was kinda surprised with how much I could do.
> 
> This is 315, remember the bar is 65



Man that is some power there!


----------



## ECKSRATED

****ing awesome. Damn i wish i had one of those bars man.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> ****ing awesome. Damn i wish i had one of those bars man.



It's a cheap one from New York Barbell. I paid 130 bucks for it a few years ago. It's def not an Elitefts bar but it works good for my little gym. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Man that is some power there!



Study up on this move cuz your gonna be doing it on deadlift day.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> It's a cheap one from New York Barbell. I paid 130 bucks for it a few years ago. It's def not an Elitefts bar but it works good for my little gym. Lol


Really? Hmmmm. I think my wife will cut my nuts off if I buy another bar.  Just dropped 425 on a Texas dl bar.


----------



## Tren4Life

Jenner said:


> wow, those look painful and I actually hate them lol but great job!



Thanks Jen. It's the first time I've ever done it as a main lift. So I've never maxed out, I think I came pretty close today. Lol


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Study up on this move cuz your gonna be doing it on deadlift day.



Damn Right!  Bring it!!


----------



## Seeker

Jesus h Christ steel!  Is that even necessary? Lol bro you crazy beast.


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> Jesus h Christ steel!  Is that even necessary? Lol bro you crazy beast.



I just started West side today and suspended good mornings are one of the few lifts that can be done in a max effort to cover the squat and deadlift. So in theory I trained squat and deadlift at th same time today. 

Oh and after this I backed up and did 5 sets of 10 with 155.


----------



## NbleSavage

Dayum, Brother!! That was sick!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Dayum, Brother!! That was sick!!



Thanks Savage 

 I read somewhere that you should be able to good morning about 60% of your deadlift. So if I wanna pull over 600 I need to get up to around 365. I'm well on my way.


----------



## stonetag

Seeker said:


> Jesus h Christ steel!  Is that even necessary? Lol bro you crazy beast.


Crazy Seek, I was going to use Jesus H. Christ, I shit you not.
S4L, it seems that is also a football movement, and oh yeah... you tough bastard!


----------



## BigGameHunter

Very nice S4L like the way your mixing things up.  Going to pay off loads in the future.  Just wait and see.


----------



## Tren4Life

BigGameHunter said:


> Very nice S4L like the way your mixing things up.  Going to pay off loads in the future.  Just wait and see.



Thanks BGH. It's all new to me and normally I hate change but I'm actually really excited about it. I'm figuring it out as I go and the neat thing about it is that I can choose to do something different in a week or two.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks BGH. It's all new to me and normally I hate change but I'm actually really excited about it. I'm figuring it out as I go and the neat thing about it is that I can choose to do something different in a week or two.



I used to laugh at guys Id see doing different stuff.  Usually it wasn't as hard core as the stuff I was doing.  At least that's what my 20something brain was telling me.  I knew it all.  So I never tried it.  Then these guys would start out performing me in other areas even my own tried and true strengths.  Didn't take long and I was following their advice and reaping the rewards.  Right after a dose of humble pie when I couldn't do half the reps/weight they were doing.

Id get back to my old routine and tear shit up.


----------



## Tren4Life

So today is ME bench day. And I choose to do floor presses. I've never done a ME with these so here it is. This is 365 but I'm only taking credit for one rep.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Nice job fighting rep 2. Try doing them with your legs straight out in front of you. Gets harder. It's a mind ****. You will start trying to ram the your legs into the ground to get leg drive but nothing happens lol


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Nice job fighting rep 2. Try doing them with your legs straight out in front of you. Gets harder. It's a mind ****. You will start trying to ram the your legs into the ground to get leg drive but nothing happens lol



That's funny, did you see me setting up like I bench?  I was trying to get my shoulders back and get my arch. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Gonna do this every day for 2 weeks trying to get to 100 non stop. Had to do 2 sets today, but hey it's my first try.


----------



## Tren4Life

Second set. Total today 94. I know the title says 43, I missed one.


----------



## Tren4Life

So today is DE squat day. Sticking with my SS bar on my box this is the last set of 8 with 245 and bands


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is DE bench day (speed day ) this is 135 with 70 pounds of bands. Using my  ME  bench from the meet of 405 this is about 50%. 

This is the first set. I did 5 reps to better judge speed when we looked back at the vid.


----------



## Tren4Life

Then I did 10 sets of 2 this is set number 5


----------



## Tren4Life

This is set number 10. Some how it's the fastest of them all


----------



## NbleSavage

Dayum...you get stronger as the workout progresses. Nice!!!


----------



## AlphaD

Im liking that Steel.......i didnt get my bands yet, but a glimpse into that training is pumping me up!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Dayum...you get stronger as the workout progresses. Nice!!!



I don't know how that happens but it always does on 10 sets of 2 even when I squat that way. I think I get more demon energy as I go. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Im liking that Steel.......i didnt get my bands yet, but a glimpse into that training is pumping me up!!!!



I'm learning a bunch about how to use them now so I should be able to help you when you get them.


----------



## Tren4Life

Floor press day!!!!! I just started doing this lift last week and I fukking love it already. Last week I did 365 for an ugly 2 but I only took credit for one. 

This is 365 today.


----------



## Tren4Life

Double post. Damn phone


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't know if you guys know this or not but I love new PR's 

So here is 385. And no your not watching slow-mo.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Looking good S4. Keep that shit up broher


----------



## Hero Swole

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't know if you guys know this or not but I love new PR's
> 
> So here is 385. And no your not watching slow-mo.








good sheet s4l. For me it takes so MUCH effort to unrack 295 lbs. It takes me like 5 seconds just to move the weight up and out the rack. Why is that?


----------



## AlphaD

Damn Steel!  That is pretty badass.  Your training is continually progressing forward.  Your are a strong fukr, soon be a much stronger fukr........


----------



## LeanHerm

Mustache rides for everyone. Lol.  Good lifts brother.


----------



## Tren4Life

Hero Swole said:


> good sheet s4l. For me it takes so MUCH effort to unrack 295 lbs. It takes me like 5 seconds just to move the weight up and out the rack. Why is that?



Without seeing your bench it's hard for me to say. But if I had to guess I'd say you are pressing the bar out instead of pulling it out. This can actually be from the bench itself. If the pins are too deep, pressing it up is the only way to get it out. I took my pins and heated them up and bent the front forward so it's easier to pull it out. But like I said it's hard for me to say without seeing you bench.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Good lifting as always steel.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'm sure both ways are fine steeler, but I was taught from a pretty reputable PLer to let my elbows rest on the ground for full second the explode up. Like i said both ways are fine just thought II'd share the way I was taught. And legs straight out on the floor also.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm sure both ways are fine steeler, but I was taught from a pretty reputable PLer to let my elbows rest on the ground for full second the explode up. Like i said both ways are fine just thought II'd share the way I was taught. And legs straight out on the floor also.




Thanks for the tip. Pillar said the same thing last week but since I did it this way before I had to use the same method to try and beat last week. I can change it next week and start over.


----------



## ECKSRATED

No man no need to start over. Your doing fukkin awesome.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> No man no need to start over. Your doing fukkin awesome.



Well I'm doing these in place of benching and I'm going to go with this as about 75-85 % of what I could bench and I want to make sure the numbers are good


----------



## Tren4Life

Today was ME squat day. This is the first set of 8 205 on the bar and 100 of bands


----------



## Tren4Life

Set number 8


----------



## ECKSRATED

Killin it. Shit looked like it was on hyperspeed mode!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Killin it. Shit looked like it was on hyperspeed mode!!!!!



Thanks man. I don't know how I do it but the last last is always the fastest one.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks man. I don't know how I do it but the last last is always the fastest one.


Derek Poundstone always says that he gets stronger as he gets deeper into his workouts. And to be honest I'm kinda the same way. I need a nice heavy set or two to really get warmed up. For example when I use to have a heavy Incline day for chest I would have to start with flat bench first and work up to a set of 405 first and then do the Incline. If i didn't do the flat first then I wasn't as strong on the Incline. Always happenedto me . On a few other lifts as well too. It's weird.


----------



## Tren4Life

I haven't tried a PR with my SS bar and the box for a while.  Last one was 325. 
This is 425


----------



## BigGameHunter

Hell yes S4L.  I want one of those.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Was that a warm up??


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Was that a warm up??



No not with my SS bar.


----------



## AlphaD

You beat your PR by a hundred pounds. Speechless.  All I can say is now I know why you have me beaten my PRs...... cause you live it!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> No not with my SS bar.



I was joking man. It was just so god damn fast and easy. Good work steeler.


----------



## PillarofBalance

That should have been a triple at least.


----------



## jennerrator

Nice! must be getting warm, you're sporting the shorts!


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I was joking man. It was just so god damn fast and easy. Good work steeler.



Don't mind me man. I'm not very good at picking up on that stuff.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> That should have been a triple at least.



I can't show all my cards


----------



## Tren4Life

Jenner said:


> Nice! must be getting warm, you're sporting the shorts!




I wore shorts cuz I was planning on wearing my knee sleeves but I didn't need them.


----------



## NbleSavage

the Dungeon is warming-up, Brother! 

Nice lift! You had way more in ya'!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> the Dungeon is warming-up, Brother!
> 
> Nice lift! You had way more in ya'!!




I was warming up with singles and the next one 475 is what I had in mind for the day and I missed it. But I know what I did wrong and really was gonna try it again but I thought there is no sense in hurting myself after making a 100 pound Pr. So I called it good for the day. But I had another pair of quarters in me for sure.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> I was warming up with singles and the next one 475 is what I had in mind for the day and I missed it. But I know what I did wrong and really was gonna try it again but I thought there is no sense in hurting myself after making a 100 pound Pr. So I called it good for the day. But I had another pair of quarters in me for sure.



Good call then with the cut & run after the PR. Getting out of the way of our own egos is one of the hardest things to master in this game. Well done, Brother.


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is speed bench day. So I moved up to 65% this is 160 plus 100 in bands


----------



## Tren4Life

Ballistic work this is the last set of 8 with 160


----------



## NbleSavage

Came for "The Power of Crazy"...was not dissapoint


----------



## PillarofBalance

Speed bench is looking fast as hell!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Came for "The Power of Crazy"...was not dissapoint





PillarofBalance said:


> Speed bench is looking fast as hell!



Thanks guys. I think he triceps work Jol has me doing is really paying off. Watch out for a locomotive press in the future.


----------



## Hero Swole

Close grip incline and close grip bench worked wonders for me. Have you tried spoto presses with a 3 second pause at 2in from your chest. I like those too.


----------



## Tren4Life

Hero Swole said:


> Close grip incline and close grip bench worked wonders for me. Have you tried spoto presses with a 3 second pause at 2in from your chest. I like those too.



I never tried the Spotto presses. I'll look them up. 

I used to do close grip work 3 days after my regular bench day. It really helped my progress too. The only thing was I wasn't pulling hat day so my deadlift suffered. Lol


----------



## AlphaD

Im glad to finally see a post here this week.  I needed one for my own motivation......your freaking job is getting in the way of this thread! lol!  looked awesome Steel.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Im glad to finally see a post here this week.  I needed one for my own motivation......your freaking job is getting in the way of this thread! lol!  looked awesome Steel.



The wife says you should get me a job with you so I can be at the gym from 10-12 every day and look at porn the rest of the day at work.


----------



## Pinkbear

You weak turd.


----------



## Tren4Life

Hey Pillar

 Here's your fukkin triple!!!


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Hey Pillar
> 
> Here's your fukkin triple!!!




Battle of the Fukin Giants come October.......!  Very nicely done Steel.  Your a well oiled machine.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice as always steel.


----------



## Big Worm

I am disappointed S4L.......no speaking to the devil in this video.  Nice work otherwise though..  You are getting a little crazy on the unrack....I know its light for you but be careful, no injuries buddy.


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> I am disappointed S4L.......no speaking to the devil in this video.  Nice work otherwise though..  You are getting a little crazy on the unrack....I know its light for you but be careful, no injuries buddy.



It's funny you say that because the dog came down stairs with my wife to make the vid and she was scared to death and hiding behind my wife's legs. Lol

I was pumped for this one and I was breathing so hard in my chest that I was having a hard time getting it in my belly. I didn't get it quit right that's why my form change from a box squat on the first rep to squatting to a box on the other 3. My goal was 3 and I like to add in an extra just for Pillar. Lol


----------



## Big Worm

Steelers4Life said:


> It's funny you say that because the dog came down stairs with my wife to make the vid and she was scared to death and hiding behind my wife's legs. Lol
> 
> I was pumped for this one and I was breathing so hard in my chest that I was having a hard time getting it in my belly. I didn't get it quit right that's why my form change from a box squat on the first rep to squatting to a box on the other 3. My goal was 3 and I like to add in an extra just for Pillar. Lol



You cant always be perfect and every rep doesnt have to be......being under the bar is what counts, you are getting stronger regardless.  I just dont want your animal style to get the best of you on something as simple as unracking the weight.  Not knocking you at all, just giving you something to keep in mind.


----------



## SFGiants

Worm is correct and we all go through it, key is to harness the aggression but safely unrack, walkout and do your sets. 

Perfect will never happen bro, when I find myself in this situation I slow things down once a get under the bar because the issue is letting the aggression have me move too fast.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Worm is correct and we all go through it, key is to harness the aggression but safely unrack, walkout and do your sets.
> 
> Perfect will never happen bro, when I find myself in this situation I slow things down once a get under the bar because the issue is letting the aggression have me move too fast.




Nice to have you back In my thread Brother. I thought you forgot about me.


----------



## heavydeads83

looking good S4L.  when are you doing another meet?


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> looking good S4L.  when are you doing another meet?



Oct. in Mass. 
I'm going up to Pillars house.


----------



## NbleSavage

Hell yes!! I get pumped just watching your vidz, Brother!!! 

How high is that box you're squatting off of in this vid? I've got a homemade one thats right at 15" & am considering making an adjustable one.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Hell yes!! I get pumped just watching your vidz, Brother!!!
> 
> How high is that box you're squatting off of in this vid? I've got a homemade one thats right at 15" & am considering making an adjustable one.



It's 13 inches. I built it at 15 and Pillar made me cut 2 off. I have to warm up with 2 plates on it and take them off as I get warm.  I finally found a use for those 35's. Lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Oct. in Mass.
> I'm going up to Pillars house.



Count me in for this one S4! Come pick me up on your way and I'll give you the best handie in a car you've ever had lol

I can't wait to see you get in your zone in person. Shit is wild enough in video.


----------



## Tren4Life

Docd187123 said:


> Count me in for this one S4! Come pick me up on your way and I'll give you the best handie in a car you've ever had lol
> 
> I can't wait to see you get in your zone in person. Shit is wild enough in video.




That will be great Doc I hope you can make it.


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't know how many of you guys are gonna go to the gym today but this is what I did


----------



## Tren4Life




----------



## Tren4Life




----------



## Tren4Life

I had my wife call depth on this one. It could be a little shy.


----------



## Tren4Life

I tried for a new pr and missed it too. I guess my record of never missing is fukked. I do know exactly what I did wrong though and I won't miss it next time.


----------



## SFGiants

495 with wife looked good, I squat today also just not as much as you lol it's a lighter day today with a pause.

1st miss you were going to fast but after that you slowed down.

Great squatting.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> 495 with wife looked good, I squat today also just not as much as you lol it's a lighter day today with a pause.
> 
> 1st miss you were going to fast but after that you slowed down.
> 
> Great squatting.




Thanks man. This is why I put these vids up. Cuz you guys all see something just a little different. It gives me more than one thing to work on. 
I really need to work on my hip strength, I was a little shakey on the last one and it threw me off then I took to many steps back and got loose and then that was in my head on the way down and I forgot " chest up " out of the hole and it was over.


----------



## NbleSavage

Solid effort, Brother! Agree re: 495 looked green to me! You're throwing around some serious LBs!

Hit legs today pretty squarely. Box squats, high vol leg press & a "widow maker" (I'm running DC training) using a new hamstring-dom foot position on the same leg press. Got some lovely involuntary muscular contractions after that 

Eating like a swine in heat at present!


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't know if I ever told you guys what my goals are for this meet in Oct.  I'd like to triple 500 in my squat so I can open with it. And end up with a 550 or 565 for the day. 
I'd like to triple 405 in my bench and end up with 435 or 440 for the day 

I'd just like to hit 605-610 in my pull 

That should put me somewhere around 1600 for the day and that's over 100 on my total.


----------



## stonetag

Nice effort brother! In your head did you feel you could bust out of the bottom , but the rest of you said no fuking way? by the way my friend, I don't know how much more weight your rack can handle. lol


----------



## Tren4Life

stonetag said:


> Nice effort brother! In your head did you feel you could bust out of the bottom , but the rest of you said no fuking way? by the way my friend, I don't know how much more weight your rack can handle. lol



Thanks man. 

I hear you on the rack. I need to put some counter weight on the back but I had all the plates I own on the bar. Lol.


----------



## Seeker

You need a mono lift bro. When I hijack worms camper I will sell it and give you the money to buy one


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I love watching your videos brother !  It reminds me of the happy/sad clown pictures b/c your ****ing evil under the bar but then you have all your kids art work all around shows your human side..

good on you bro keep working hard I am no expert so I cant call it on the depth but I know that shit came up mighty fast on the 495!


----------



## stonetag

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I hear you on the rack. I need to put some counter weight on the back but I had all the plates I own on the bar. Lol.


Hell brother I've got a bunch of the fukin things, I'll send them if you pay the freight! lol   Really though,


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> You need a mono lift bro. When I hijack worms camper I will sell it and give you the money to buy one



That's cool Seek. You'll have to help me pick one out.


----------



## Tren4Life

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I love watching your videos brother !  It reminds me of the happy/sad clown pictures b/c your ****ing evil under the bar but then you have all your kids art work all around shows your human side..
> 
> good on you bro keep working hard I am no expert so I cant call it on the depth but I know that shit came up mighty fast on the 495!




Thanks brother. I do love my family that's for sure. My kids are defiantly my life. 

It's funny, even the dog senses my anger. She hides behind my wife.


----------



## AlphaD

Nice serious of vids Steel......i love this thread because you show the good and the bad. We are humans testing our limits.  I thought the 495 looked good brother. i have a rough week of training ahead of me and this was some motivation i could use.  Keep killing it Steel.....im confident your goals will be met.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Just wanted to post in your thread and tell you I love you and you are a bad ass. 

So what if Ive been drinking. **** you.


----------



## Tren4Life

So I know it's been a while since I made a post in here. I got a new job had to get an apartment and find a new gym. All while keeping up my training. Last night I box squated, this is 135 with 200 of bands.  I should have taken I more plate off but my left leg wasn't loose enough to get that deep. 

Also when I was done I decided to pull a few. Ended up with 500 for 4. 

My body weight has been between 230 and 235.


----------



## PillarofBalance

The best part about doing stuff like this in the gym is people who have no clue will think you're an idiot and weak. They have no idea what is really happening there.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> The best part about doing stuff like this in the gym is people who have no clue will think you're an idiot and weak. They have no idea what is really happening there.



Yea there was a turd squating in the rack next to me with 185. I banged out 3 reps before he could get 2. He didn't know the bands added 200. Lol.


----------



## NbleSavage

Speed looked great! Good on ya' too for keeping up your training while relocating! (moving is always a bitch)


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Speed looked great! Good on ya' too for keeping up your training while relocating! (moving is always a bitch)



Thanks Savage. I may have to do it again before the meet in Oct. But there is nothing stopping me from getting those records.


----------



## stonetag

Nice work stud, but enough about you, who's the chicky to your left in the mirror? I'm just a curious fuk..LOL


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea there was a turd squating in the rack next to me with 185. I banged out 3 reps before he could get 2. He didn't know the bands added 200. Lol.



Damn Steel......i was giving it my best


----------



## Tren4Life

stonetag said:


> Nice work stud, but enough about you, who's the chicky to your left in the mirror? I'm just a curious fuk..LOL



Yea know it's funny. Her squats were better than Alphas.... Ooops did I just say that out loud?


----------



## BigGameHunter

PillarofBalance said:


> The best part about doing stuff like this in the gym is people who have no clue will think you're an idiot and weak. They have no idea what is really happening there.



There is probably a thread out there on a lesser board right now accusing Steel of cheating with support straps or something.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay I didn't get to do DE bench this week but this is from last week. Last set of 8 ballistic. After 5 doubles with 135 and 100 bands. After this I did a few sets of dips.  I'm bringing back heavy dips  because my shoulders got weak.


----------



## oldschool67

Wow, I had a lot of catching up to do on your thread brother! A lot of great vids here, very motivating and you have made some great progress. I can really appreciate your confidence on the deads! You pick it up, set it down no big deal, awesome!!


----------



## oldschool67

Oh yeah, I can't forget to congratulate you on your record breaking! great job brother!


----------



## Tren4Life

oldschool67 said:


> Oh yeah, I can't forget to congratulate you on your record breaking! great job brother!



Thanks Brother!! 

Im glad you stopped in. 


I know I know I haven't had a vid for a while but training at this golds is a pain in my ass. So I'm just gonna tell you what I did.  

Yesterday was ME squat day I did triples all the way up 
135x5
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
405x3
And 
455x5

Then I tried pulling sumo, seams like the thing to do around here lately. 
315x5
315x5
405x5
225x10
225x10 
Almost puked.


----------



## SFGiants

Stop that sumo shit! :32 (20):


----------



## ECKSRATED

I heard pulling sumo instantly adds two inches to your penis. Just what I heard.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Stop that sumo shit! :32 (20):



I can honestly say it was the first time I ever tried it. It seamed like a good assistance move after ME squats since my hams and glutes were already on fire.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I heard pulling sumo instantly adds two inches to your penis. Just what I heard.



If I could get one inch I'd be sold


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> I can honestly say it was the first time I ever tried it. It seamed like a good assistance move after ME squats since my hams and glutes were already on fire.



That's how I like to use sumos too. I don't feel I could ever pull heavy weight sumo. My body proportions don't like sumo. Feel like I'd tear an adductor or something.


----------



## Tren4Life

Floor presses tonight 

Worked up to 340 for 3 triples 
Did 2 sets of 20 with 135 on the incline bench for fun 

Dips
10x BW 
10x 1 plate
10x 2 plates
6 x 2 plates 
Bm to fail 25 

Fukked up my rotator in my left shoulder last week with a bad hand off. It's fukking killing me now. Gonna ice it for a while. 


That's it later


----------



## Pinkbear

Haven't been by in a while steel
You don't post videos anymore? 
Going rouge?


----------



## Dtownry

Steel I am going to PM you a spreadsheet I made with Prelipen calculations.  It will show your intensity number of lifts INOL for a given exercise.  Then you compare this to a chart; did I do enough, not enough, etc... That way you can monitor your volume vs intensity and know if for instance you are doing enough work up sets on an ME day or if your secondary compound movement puts you over an intensity threshold when combined with your main ME lift.  Good way to keep the CNS stable while making strength gains.  

It is an experiment of mine but it is helping me to program better.


----------



## oldschool67

Be careful S4L! if you are not used to an exercise and toss yourself into it, you could wind up pulling/straining. I sumo dl'ed a while back and pulled something in my inner quad..careful!


----------



## Tren4Life

To be honest, Westside training has me feeling unsure about my strength. I've read all the books and I just can't get a sense of direction. I can't see from here that I'll get the 30 pounds I need for the meet. So starting next month I'm going back to 5/3/1. It got me this far and I'm not putting 3 months into this and coming up short at POBs meet. I'm going there to kick the fukkin door in and leave with world records.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> To be honest, Westside training has me feeling unsure about my strength. I've read all the books and I just can't get a sense of direction. I can't see from here that I'll get the 30 pounds I need for the meet. So starting next month I'm going back to 5/3/1. It got me this far and I'm not putting 3 months into this and coming up short at POBs meet. I'm going there to kick the fukkin door in and leave with world records.



Westside works. No need to freak out and change things. Worst case scenario; test your maxes soon. I don't normally recommend that.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Westside works. No need to freak out and change things. Worst case scenario; test your maxes soon. I don't normally recommend that.



I don't really need to test them. They haven't gone any where in 2 months. That's what has me rattled. I know that Westside works, I'm just not so sure about how well it works for me. I have to be able to see the small steps on paper to feel good about what I'm doing. I had a very hard time before the last meet with not knowing for sure what I was capable of. The only thing I had was trust that you knew more than me and it was gonna work out. 

Part of this is believing in what you are doing and going at it with all your heart , I can't do that with no light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> To be honest, Westside training has me feeling unsure about my strength. I've read all the books and I just can't get a sense of direction. I can't see from here that I'll get the 30 pounds I need for the meet. So starting next month I'm going back to 5/3/1. It got me this far and I'm not putting 3 months into this and coming up short at POBs meet. I'm going there to kick the fukkin door in and leave with world records.



The Cube will peak you for a meet 531 will not.

At some point gains come slow bro real slow.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> The Cube will peak you for a meet 531 will not.
> 
> At some point gains come slow bro real slow.




I've given that some thought too. I need to look into it some more. 
I know that you guys don't have much faith in 5/3/1 but I used it for so long and made my own adjustments along the way that I am sure that I can use it as a peaking program. I can lay it out for 4 months. That's 20 pounds on my bench and 40 on my squat and pull. Without any gear, I think I can safely say that the gear will give me the other 10 pounds I need. I might even be able to turn that 40 into 60 with the right gear. I don't like to count on the gear for the weight but the extra will be nice.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I've given that some thought too. I need to look into it some more.
> I know that you guys don't have much faith in 5/3/1 but I used it for so long and made my own adjustments along the way that I am sure that I can use it as a peaking program. I can lay it out for 4 months. That's 20 pounds on my bench and 40 on my squat and pull. Without any gear, I think I can safely say that the gear will give me the other 10 pounds I need. I might even be able to turn that 40 into 60 with the right gear. I don't like to count on the gear for the weight but the extra will be nice.


I ran 531 and loved it but it's a load deload to where The Cube actually sets you up for meet prep on the 10th or 11th week, I say 10th or 11th because Lilly says do a meet week 10 but I am a firm believer in a week off for a meet.

You will hit your openers on week 7, 8 and 9.

Westside the way we did it is also like 531 a load deload.

All the raws guys that are smashing totals and records that doubly guys were setting are doing it by getting away from WS and adding in rep days like The Cube.

People like deadlift ask how is this happening how are these raw guys doing more and better then these double ply guys now and the answer is simple they don't load deload anymore they train smarter IMO.

I don't think any of the top raws guys are training WS and or a load deload program they all talk about working up in percentages and doing rep days.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I've given that some thought too. I need to look into it some more.
> I know that you guys don't have much faith in 5/3/1 but I used it for so long and made my own adjustments along the way that I am sure that I can use it as a peaking program. I can lay it out for 4 months. That's 20 pounds on my bench and 40 on my squat and pull. Without any gear, I think I can safely say that the gear will give me the other 10 pounds I need. I might even be able to turn that 40 into 60 with the right gear. I don't like to count on the gear for the weight but the extra will be nice.



Bro you will not keep hitting PR's each mini cycle with 531 you will get to a point you have to repeat with the same weight because you didn't gain, programs like 531 will stall you and hard at one point because it's the same shit over and over.

The deadlifting portion is the 1st to hurt you because it's set up to pull heavy to often.


----------



## Tren4Life

Maybe that's how I made so much progress with it then cuz I didn't pull as often as I was supposed to. I benched twice a week. 

I have a copy of the cube that Ecks sent me. I'll look at it a little closer. I just have to have a plan on paper. The WS idea of not planning and training your weekness isn't going to work for me.


----------



## PillarofBalance

If you like 531 then do it. Stop 4 weeks out from the meet and use my peak. We can talk about it over the phone but I think you are familiar.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> If you like 531 then do it. Stop 4 weeks out from the meet and use my peak. We can talk about it over the phone but I think you are familiar.



Pillars peak = near death experience.


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pillars peak = near death experience.



Hahaha yup. But it works and you will know what your first and second attempts are for sure.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> If you like 531 then do it. Stop 4 weeks out from the meet and use my peak. We can talk about it over the phone but I think you are familiar.



I really think that's what I'm gonna do. It was hard the first time but now I know it works.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steel what are u taking right now?


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Steel what are u taking right now?



300 of test and 125 tren. For another week or so then I'll start my blast.


----------



## oldschool67

So is your next meet the one in october?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> To be honest, Westside training has me feeling unsure about my strength. I've read all the books and I just can't get a sense of direction. I can't see from here that I'll get the 30 pounds I need for the meet. So starting next month I'm going back to 5/3/1. It got me this far and I'm not putting 3 months into this and coming up short at POBs meet. I'm going there to kick the fukkin door in and leave with world records.


Steel what world records are u talking about? U really have the opportunity to hold world records this early in your PLing training?


----------



## Big Worm

S4L, I'd love for you to prove me wrong but I told POb after your meet that you were going to slow down. IMO you got the first year PL gains. You have a solid base and 3 good numbers to work off of but now it comes down to time under the bar.  Take into consideration that most of the record holders have been at it for 10+ years. I'm not trying to rain on your parade, just want to give you a little bit of reality.


----------



## Tren4Life

So you guys really don't think I can put 30 pounds on my bench and my pull ?


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Steel what world records are u talking about? U really have the opportunity to hold world records this early in your PLing training?



Yea that's right.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea that's right.



What are the world records?


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> What are the world records?



Do you want my home address too?

You know what I did before I need 30 pounds.


----------



## Tren4Life

oldschool67 said:


> So is your next meet the one in october?



Yes sir. I'm 15 weeks out.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> Do you want my home address too?
> 
> You know what I did before I need 30 pounds.


What? Home address? I am asking what these "world records" are that u think your gonna break. Didn't think that was getting too personal. I just didn't think 1520 would even be close to any type of wworld record.


----------



## SFGiants

I'm a dumbass!


----------



## SFGiants

I'm a dumbass!


----------



## SFGiants




----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> What? Home address? I am asking what these "world records" are that u think your gonna break. Didn't think that was getting too personal. I just didn't think 1520 would even be close to any type of wworld record.




Dude I was just fukkin with you. I'm not very good at humor. The bench record is 430 and the pull is 605. The squat is 590 so I know that's out of reach and I guess I'm the only one who thinks I can get the other 2. 

Oh yea the total record is 1585.


----------



## Tren4Life

Heard a new song I like this morning


----------



## SFGiants

So your numbers are:

515
405
570

Total 1490

Record numbers are

590
430
605

Total 1585

So Bench and pull are closest to achieve

I can see the 2 lifts being done with 6 months training but it would be nice to see you do it faster if possible

I see all of them and the total being smashed in a year 

In a years time your squat should move the most it's just how it goes

This post I'm making makes more sense then the other 2 I just did as I was confused and not seeing your numbers or understanding what your where going for fully.


----------



## Tren4Life

Did some more speed squats last night. This is 185 and all the bands I I own.


----------



## SFGiants

Those are touch and go not even considered box squats, we went over this once before.

This is how WS Speed squats are done also how to box squat.

You'll see there is a pause on the box with a touch and go are just gauging depth not box squatting.


----------



## SFGiants

Speed squats is about exploding off the box after the hips are in a slight relaxed state from the pause.


----------



## SFGiants

We need to find you a real good Powerlifting team and not just some ass clowns either!


----------



## SFGiants

Bro this guy is World Class, not sure how close it is to you but this dude knows his shit.

Worm should know who this is so should POB

http://www.cellisfitness.com/


----------



## SFGiants

Here is his credentials including ALL TIME RAW WORLD RECORD TOTAL.

http://www.cellisfitness.com/?page_id=67


----------



## SFGiants

I know I'm spamming your thread right now but one last thing

Even if Ryan don't have a team there because he has turned Bodybuilder he can train you and you will learn off him more then anyone off this board can teach you he will get you your goals. You will be teaching us bro!

A lot of Powerlifting Gyms don't have 1 single person like him in it with his type of knowledge.

Northern California is huge bro but only has 4 gyms with someone with great knowledge:

Super Training (Mark Bell, Jesse Burdick)
Diablo Barbell (Ted O'Neil)
Hoss Gym (Scott Hoss Cartwright)
Boss Barbell (Dan Green)


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Bro this guy is World Class, not sure how close it is to you but this dude knows his shit.
> 
> Worm should know who this is so should POB
> 
> http://www.cellisfitness.com/




He's about a 3 hour drive from here. I'll look into his online coaching.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> He's about a 3 hour drive from here. I'll look into his online coaching.



Make occasional weekend trips, get a hotel and do the Saturday / Sunday once a month.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Make occasional weekend trips, get a hotel and do the Saturday / Sunday once a month.



I work 6 days a week 60-70 hours. Sunday is my day with my kids.

I'll figure something out. Alpha told me about a PL gym owned by a female PL close to me. I need to look into that a little closer. I'll ask him about it again when he gets back from Vaca


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I work 6 days a week 60-70 hours. Sunday is my day with my kids.
> 
> I'll figure something out. Alpha told me about a PL gym owned by a female PL close to me. I need to look into that a little closer. I'll ask him about it again when he gets back from Vaca



Them days with your kids are very important and will go a long way down the road with them.


----------



## heavydeads83

steeler i'm not trying to bust your bubble dude but here ya go....

http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/records/raw/world


----------



## ECKSRATED

heavydeads83 said:


> steeler i'm not trying to bust your bubble dude but here ya go....
> 
> http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/records/raw/world


That's why I was asking what records he has a shot at breaking.


----------



## stonetag

God some of those numbers are fuking amazing.


----------



## ECKSRATED

stonetag said:


> God some of those numbers are fuking amazing.



Yea a 123 pound guy deadlifting 634 pounds is fukking insane.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Ed Coan pulling 901 at 220 is mind blowing, but I guess that is what makes him Ed Coan.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> steeler i'm not trying to bust your bubble dude but here ya go....
> 
> http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/records/raw/world





I get what you guys are saying. I'm. It talking about all time world records it's just the world records for my fed. I'm know I'm nobody special and I also know that there are a lot stronger guys out there than me. Hell there are stronger guys here on this board than me. And the way it looks I'm not gonna get it anyway so you guys are right.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I get what you guys are saying. I'm. It talking about all time world records it's just the world records for my fed. I'm know I'm nobody special and I also know that there are a lot stronger guys out there than me. Hell there are stronger guys here on this board than me. And the way it looks I'm not gonna get it anyway so you guys are right.



You'll get your goals bro just don't sprint you'll get injured doing do, if it takes 6 months so be it and as I said for the numbers and total you showed to beat I think you can get them all in 12 months.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> I get what you guys are saying. I'm. It talking about all time world records it's just the world records for my fed. I'm know I'm nobody special and I also know that there are a lot stronger guys out there than me. Hell there are stronger guys here on this board than me. And the way it looks I'm not gonna get it anyway so you guys are right.



Steel just keep training hard like u have been and u will get that record. Your not far off from it and that was your first meet.


----------



## heavydeads83

Nothing wrong with having goals brother.  I have goals myself.  Just be realistic and patient bro.  A lot of those pro's breaking world records are genetic freaks.  People like us have to bust our asses for a long time to get on a high level but we'll get there if we work hard enough


----------



## SFGiants

heavydeads83 said:


> Nothing wrong with having goals brother.  I have goals myself.  Just be realistic and patient bro.  A lot of those pro's breaking world records are genetic freaks.  People like us have to bust our asses for a long time to get on a high level but we'll get there if we work hard enough



I think he is confused and really just means his Fed Record or State, there is no Fed State or Fed Worlds Record.

There are:

Fed 
State 
National
Worlds

They are not combined.

I know a guy that has World Records in a certain Fed that isn't as strong as Steeler, some Feds are easier then others and also Masters division are easier.

Stan Efferding seems to be one of the few Masters hitting great numbers as all the young guns hitting numbers for their time don't compete as Masters like Captain Kirk and  Ed Coan.

I'm sure Steeler must qualify for Master divisions, I do I'm 45 and never competed in anything but Masters as I started at around 40.

I was top lifter in a certain Fed with a 1530 Total because I was the only one in that age group lol it lasted a few years, I can go and take it again lol but it's not any State record at all just top in that Fed for that age.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Thank u sf for clearing that up for us. That's all I was asking for.


----------



## SFGiants

I had to correct the above as there is no Fed State Record either!

Records are:

Fed
State
National
Worlds

State, National and World come from any Fed from what I understand the only thing that separates them is Tested or not.

This is why you see the records being set in different feds for State, National and World.


----------



## oldschool67

Steelers4Life said:


> So you guys really don't think I can put 30 pounds on my bench and my pull ?



You are limited by your mind only! Just remember, if you put your mind, body and soul into your endeavor, only you can predict how much you will be able to push, pull, drag or heave!


----------



## NbleSavage

oldschool67 said:


> You are limited by your mind only! Just remember, if you put your mind, body and soul into your endeavor, only you can predict how much you will be able to push, pull, drag or heave!



Couldn't have said that any better. Great post.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> I think he is confused and really just means his Fed Record or State, there is no Fed State or Fed Worlds Record.
> 
> There are:
> 
> Fed
> State
> National
> Worlds
> 
> They are not combined.
> 
> I know a guy that has World Records in a certain Fed that isn't as strong as Steeler, some Feds are easier then others and also Masters division are easier.
> 
> Stan Efferding seems to be one of the few Masters hitting great numbers as all the young guns hitting numbers for their time don't compete as Masters like Captain Kirk and  Ed Coan.
> 
> I'm sure Steeler must qualify for Master divisions, I do I'm 45 and never competed in anything but Masters as I started at around 40.
> 
> I was top lifter in a certain Fed with a 1530 Total because I was the only one in that age group lol it lasted a few years, I can go and take it again lol but it's not any State record at all just top in that Fed for that age.





Your prob right. I'm new to the PL world and all I know is my fed. When I go to the websight and click on world records a record comes up and it's within my grasp. Maybe it's just the "world" of my fed but still it will be pretty fukkin cool to have my name up there. Also it will be cool for my coach to say " yep I coached him" 

I have already said that I know that there are stronger guys out there than me but I still think it would be pretty coll to have. Wether it gets me a real " world record" or not is no big deal to me. By the way you guys are talking I'm not gonna get it anyway so maybe next time.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> Your prob right. I'm new to the PL world and all I know is my fed. When I go to the websight and click on world records a record comes up and it's within my grasp. Maybe it's just the "world" of my fed but still it will be pretty fukkin cool to have my name up there. Also it will be cool for my coach to say " yep I coached him"
> 
> I have already said that I know that there are stronger guys out there than me but I still think it would be pretty coll to have. Wether it gets me a real " world record" or not is no big deal to me. By the way you guys are talking I'm not gonna get it anyway so maybe next time.




Who cares whether it's a world record, fed record, toilet bowl record, whatever. 

Work as hard as you can leading up to the meet - which I know you will do. 

Let the chips call where they may on the platform. 

Walk off the platform knowing you trained your ass off and squeezed out every lb you had in you. 

You don't have to be an elite PLer to do that....


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> Who cares whether it's a world record, fed record, toilet bowl record, whatever.
> 
> Work as hard as you can leading up to the meet - which I know you will do.
> 
> Let the chips call where they may on the platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Walk off the platform knowing you trained your ass off and squeezed out every lb you had in you.
> 
> You don't have to be an elite PLer to do that....





You are absolutely right brother!!! 

I guess I just it stuck in my head that's all. You can bet that when it's over it will have been the best I can do on that day.


----------



## Tren4Life

Just got done with speed bench. This is 135 plus 170 in bands 

BW this am 236


----------



## SFGiants

There you go bro that was nice.

Bench no pause just speed but squat slight pause on bench then explode the hell up.


----------



## Pinkbear

Buff Mr clean !


----------



## ECKSRATED

Look at that sexy shiny bald dome of yours!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> There you go bro that was nice.
> 
> Bench no pause just speed but squat slight pause on bench then explode the hell up.




Thanks man. 
This speed work has really helped my reaction time to my feet. I get the leg drive to come in sooner.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Look at that sexy shiny bald dome of yours!!!



Jol says bald head + beard = 250 on my total. 

I'm all for it. Lol


----------



## NbleSavage

Like that new 'doo! Easy 200 Lbs on your total, Mate!!


----------



## Assassin32

Steelers4Life said:


> Your prob right. I'm new to the PL world and all I know is my fed. When I go to the websight and click on world records a record comes up and it's within my grasp. Maybe it's just the "world" of my fed but still it will be pretty fukkin cool to have my name up there. Also it will be cool for my coach to say " yep I coached him"
> 
> I have already said that I know that there are stronger guys out there than me but I still think it would be pretty coll to have. Wether it gets me a real " world record" or not is no big deal to me. By the way you guys are talking I'm not gonna get it anyway so maybe next time.



Steel, I know nothing about the PL world. But, I do know this, The only record that matters is what is important to you. Nothing else. Who gives a shit what anyone else thinks. Hell, if your personal total in your dungeon is important to you, then that's what ****in counts. There is always gonna be someone bigger, and stronger, but as long as it makes you proud and makes makes you happy....that's really all that matters in life anyway. Keep ****in shit up, boss!


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> Just got done with speed bench. This is 135 plus 170 in bands
> 
> BW this am 236



shaved head + beard totally put you in boss mode.  looking great dude.  i'd hit it.


----------



## stonetag

Bro, when you have a shaved head and a beard and you tell d-bags to go fuk themselves, THEY LISTEN! Good job my friend. By the way, a little grey in that beard.. eh? lol My shit is totally grey bro.


----------



## Tren4Life

stonetag said:


> Bro, when you have a shaved head and a beard and you tell d-bags to go fuk themselves, THEY LISTEN! Good job my friend. By the way, a little grey in that beard.. eh? lol My shit is totally grey bro.




It's funny you mention the grey. One of my 11 heard old daughters friends said if I use any kind of dye to hide the grey it would make me a pussy. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so I won't go into details about how bad I sucked tonight. Let's just say I didn't get the 405x10. 
Instead I got 
405x7 almost puked
405x7 almost puked again
405x8 

I ink I know it's not the same as all 10. I'll get it soon. My damn belt was so tight that my legs and back were doing fine but I felt like I could puke. 

I'll try it next time without latching the belt 

I pulled a few sets of 10 with 315 and a set of 5 with 405 and my glutes were shot for today.


----------



## BigGameHunter

You've come along way S4L were very proud of you.  Very inspiring, thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## ECKSRATED

405 for 7 and 8 ain't a walk in the park dude. That's big reps with that weight. 

At least you have yourself a new goal to strive for.


----------



## Tren4Life

BigGameHunter said:


> You've come along way S4L were very proud of you.  Very inspiring, thanks for sharing this with us.





I'm not done yet brother. These little set backs just make me work harder. 

If I have my way in a year or 2 I'm taking you guys to the Arnold.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Okay so I won't go into details about how bad I sucked tonight. Let's just say I didn't get the 405x10.
> Instead I got
> 405x7 almost puked
> 405x7 almost puked again
> 405x8
> 
> I ink I know it's not the same as all 10. I'll get it soon. My damn belt was so tight that my legs and back were doing fine but I felt like I could puke.
> 
> I'll try it next time without latching the belt
> 
> I pulled a few sets of 10 with 315 and a set of 5 with 405 and my glutes were shot for today.



Deadlift? If so just pull your belt up high.

Squat and deadlift have 2 different belt positions, squat is lower deadlift is higher.

Just make sure when your pulling and setting your belt higher the front is only higher with the back still low.

Also some people like a looser belt pulling then when they squat, for me I use the same tightness.


----------



## Assassin32

SFGiants said:


> Deadlift? If so just pull your belt up high.
> 
> Squat and deadlift have 2 different belt positions, squat is lower deadlift is higher.
> 
> Just make sure when your pulling and setting your belt higher the front is only higher with the back still low.
> 
> Also some people like a looser belt pulling then when they squat, for me I use the same tightness.



SFG, how much higher than your bellybutton is the top of your belt when you pull? I really have no idea about belt placement when pulling, I think top of my belt is just covering my bellybutton. Is that too low?


----------



## SFGiants

Assassin32 said:


> SFG, how much higher than your bellybutton is the top of your belt when you pull? I really have no idea about belt placement when pulling, I think top of my belt is just covering my bellybutton. Is that too low?



The bottom of the belt is past my bellybutton


----------



## SFGiants

SFGiants said:


> The bottom of the belt is past my bellybutton


----------



## Assassin32

SFGiants said:


>



Holy shit, that's high. Good to know, thanks bud. I'll give it a try on Wednesday when I pull next.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Deadlift? If so just pull your belt up high.
> 
> Squat and deadlift have 2 different belt positions, squat is lower deadlift is higher.
> 
> Just make sure when your pulling and setting your belt higher the front is only higher with the back still low.
> 
> Also some people like a looser belt pulling then when they squat, for me I use the same tightness.




No squats. I just used deadlifts as assistance work

I keep my belt really tight now.


----------



## ECKSRATED

It's funny sf says that about the belt placement. I've always done it that way but only because that' what felt ccomfortable for me. I use the same tightness on both but on deads I yank the front of the belt up a few inches. Makes it easier to bend over and grab the bar also. 

I didn't know it was a normal thing to adjust the belt like that. Weird.


----------



## SFGiants

ECKSRATED said:


> It's funny sf says that about the belt placement. I've always done it that way but only because that' what felt ccomfortable for me. I use the same tightness on both but on deads I yank the front of the belt up a few inches. Makes it easier to bend over and grab the bar also.
> 
> I didn't know it was a normal thing to adjust the belt like that. Weird.



That's why it's done to get to the bar better especially in a suit.


----------



## snake

Steel,

I'm late to your show; just got my stripes. One hell of a thread you got here, I'm hooked!


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Steel,
> 
> I'm late to your show; just got my stripes. One hell of a thread you got here, I'm hooked!





Thanks man, glad to have you aboard brother.  It was a long road to the first meet and I'm 15 weeks out of the next one.


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> Okay so I won't go into details about how bad I sucked tonight. Let's just say I didn't get the 405x10.
> Instead I got
> 405x7 almost puked
> 405x7 almost puked again
> 405x8
> 
> I ink I know it's not the same as all 10. I'll get it soon. My damn belt was so tight that my legs and back were doing fine but I felt like I could puke.
> 
> I'll try it next time without latching the belt
> 
> I pulled a few sets of 10 with 315 and a set of 5 with 405 and my glutes were shot for today.



swear to God dude,  I've just learned within the last month that i've been robbing myself on deadlift for a long time because of belt squeezing the life out of me.  i still wear my belt but don't latch it on deads.  pulled 550 last wednsday after missing it the first time and it was the only rep I had latched my belt on.  pulled it fairly easy the second time with my belt looser.  I like it tight for squats but it squeezes all of my air out when I bend over to get the bar if it's too tight on DL.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> swear to God dude,  I've just learned within the last month that i've been robbing myself on deadlift for a long time because of belt squeezing the life out of me.  i still wear my belt but don't latch it on deads.  pulled 550 last wednsday after missing it the first time and it was the only rep I had latched my belt on.  pulled it fairly easy the second time with my belt looser.  I like it tight for squats but it squeezes all of my air out when I bend over to get the bar if it's too tight on DL.




It's funny you say that cuz at the meet I pulled 550 and forgot to flip the lever.


----------



## Assassin32

heavydeads83 said:


> swear to God dude,  I've just learned within the last month that i've been robbing myself on deadlift for a long time because of belt squeezing the life out of me.  i still wear my belt but don't latch it on deads.  pulled 550 last wednsday after missing it the first time and it was the only rep I had latched my belt on.  pulled it fairly easy the second time with my belt looser.  I like it tight for squats but it squeezes all of my air out when I bend over to get the bar if it's too tight on DL.



How loose, Heavy? Do you wear it high like SFG recommended? I usually wear it really tight and a lot lower, I'm excited to try wearing it really high when I pull tomorrow.


----------



## heavydeads83

I wear mine across my belly button with the belly button being about center.  tried the belt high like SFG was talking about and didn't like it,  but everyone is different.  hard to explain how loose I wear it.   it's a latch belt that's tight as hell if it's latched for a squat but if I leave it unlatched it's just tight enough for me to still be able to get a deep breath and push out on it without it squeezing my guts out on a DL.  it's helping me tremendously,  I promise you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I wear my belt tight as shit when doing heavy squats or pulls. That's just me.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> It's funny you say that cuz at the meet I pulled 550 and forgot to flip the lever.



True story. You knucklehead.


----------



## widehips71

I think wearing the belt super tight on deadlifts is how I fractured my rib

Carry on


----------



## PillarofBalance

widehips71 said:


> I think wearing the belt super tight on deadlifts is how I fractured my rib
> 
> Carry on



Could be. I tore an intercostal using my belt up high. Took my air and dropped to the bar. As soon as I pulled the slack out of the bar it popped. Still got my rep in


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> Could be. I tore an intercostal using my belt up high. Took my air and dropped to the bar. As soon as I pulled the slack out of the bar it popped. Still got my rep in



I think I did the same but while doing squats.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I think I also did the same thing but I think mine was from trying to ratchet my belt down too tight cus I have a 2 prong belt and is a pain in the ass to get it tight enough sometimes.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so I had a pretty good bench day, hit a new PR for sure. 

Incline bench 
135x10
135x5
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x2  I missed 315 the last time I tried it. 

I did some seated shoulder presses, db shrugs and bb rows for assistance work.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Okay so I had a pretty good bench day, hit a new PR for sure.
> 
> Incline bench
> 135x10
> 135x5
> 185x5
> 225x3
> 275x3
> 315x2  I missed 315 the last time I tried it.
> 
> I did some seated shoulder presses, db shrugs and bb rows for assistance work.




Nice Steel!  Keep it brother!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Nice Steel!  Keep it brother!



Thanks man. Someday after you send me a vid of your bench we might be able to add inclines in on your bench day. But I have to know your setup is solid. Hint hint hint.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks man. Someday after you send me a vid of your bench we might be able to add inclines in on your bench day. But I have to know your setup is solid. Hint hint hint.



Next bench day.....Tuesday...it will be in your possession....


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> Okay so I had a pretty good bench day, hit a new PR for sure.
> 
> Incline bench
> 135x10
> 135x5
> 185x5
> 225x3
> 275x3
> 315x2  I missed 315 the last time I tried it.
> 
> I did some seated shoulder presses, db shrugs and bb rows for assistance work.



You're doing INCLINES?!? BLASPHEMY!!! What's next, the Pec-Deck?!? A Chuck Norris Total Gym down in your basement dungeon?!?...

Just playin', Mate. Those are damned impressive numbers! Nice progress!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> You're doing INCLINES?!? BLASPHEMY!!! What's next, the Pec-Deck?!? A Chuck Norris Total Gym down in your basement dungeon?!?...
> 
> Just playin', Mate. Those are damned impressive numbers! Nice progress!





Nothing without a barbell!!!! 

Thanks man. This westside thing is pretty cool, and it actually works better for me here at this golds because the flat benches suck. I can do inclines and floor presses with no problem. If I can get my incline up then my flat bench should come right along with it.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Incline made my bench what it is today. More PLers need to add incline into their programs.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Nothing without a barbell!!!!
> 
> Thanks man. This westside thing is pretty cool, and it actually works better for me here at this golds because the flat benches suck. I can do inclines and floor presses with no problem. If I can get my incline up then my flat bench should come right along with it.



You need to buy a rubberized drawer liner bro and lay it on then slick bench, those things are a staple it will give you the grip you need to get tight.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Incline made my bench what it is today. More PLers need to add incline into their programs.





I've just discovered that I suck at it so I'll keep at it for sure. Maybe I'll be able to bench as much as you some day.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> I've just discovered that I suck at it so I'll keep at it for sure. Maybe I'll be able to bench as much as you some day.



When I first started training my brother told me incline bench will make u strong as ****. He told me to alternate each week with what I start with. I followed his advice and watched my bench skyrocket. I've been throwing some incline pin presses in lately but have to get back to it heavy again like I used too. Makes your shoulders and chest so strong.


----------



## Hero Swole

Add some weighted pause dips after the incline. Also I've seen rubish and leeman both do the close grip variation in the incline. Try it out you will thank me later.



Careful on the pause heavy dips they are brutal. Dont do them too often; they are not nice on the joints.


----------



## Tren4Life

Hero Swole said:


> Add some weighted pause dips after the incline. Also I've seen rubish and leeman both do the close grip variation in the incline. Try it out you will thank me later.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful on the pause heavy dips they are brutal. Dont do them too often; they are not nice on the joints.




Yea thanks man. Grip change is something I've been adding in. On my speed day I do 3 sets of each close, reg, and wide. 

Weighted dips have always been a staple for me, but he pause sounds fun. I'll give it a try.


----------



## oldschool67

Awesome incline numbers, keep it going!!


----------



## Tren4Life

oldschool67 said:


> Awesome incline numbers, keep it going!!



Thanks man. 

From what I'm told some of the big guys can incline almost as much as flat. So I'll be trying to get these numbers up ASAP.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> From what I'm told some of the big guys can incline almost as much as flat. So I'll be trying to get these numbers up ASAP.



I would only use incline as an assistant with reps of 5 to 8.


----------



## Tren4Life

So I went back to 5/3/1 last night and I'm going to run it the way I know will work. I'm gonna flat bench on mon squat on tues do some assistance work on wed. Now here is where I make a change I'm going to bench again on thurs same workout, same weight but close grip and I'll use inclines for my assistance work. Friday will be OHP day.  Wait, what? No deadlift? Nope that's right the deadlift work will get done as assistance work on squat day in the form of good mornings. 

So last night was my first night back at it and it went like this 

155x5
190x5
230x3
255x5
285x5
325x Amap =7 

Then I went back down and did 3 sets of 10 with 235. Should have been 5 sets but I'll work up to it. Next week I'll do 4 sets then 5 the following week. 


That's all for today.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is a terrible vid but I made this one a long time ago, I mean like right after I did 350 for the first time.


----------



## snake

Love it! Take out on your own and just the rack as a spotter. It pulls at my ol' school heartstrings.


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Love it! Take out on your own and just the rack as a spotter. It pulls at my ol' school heartstrings.



Thanks man. Pulling it out if the rack by my self is how I've always done it. Getting it handed to me doesn't allow me to load my lats.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I think of this part of me myself and Irene every time I see one of your videos steel. Haha no joke. Since day one I've been waiting for u to start doing that before a lift. Haha.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I think of this part of me myself and Irene every time I see one of your videos steel. Haha no joke. Since day one I've been waiting for u to start doing that before a lift. Haha.





I do that at this golds I go to now. Lol. It freaks them all out.


----------



## heavydeads83

Steeler we started running the Lilliebridge method a couple of weeks ago and i'm loving it dude.  monday, bench heavy and accessory work,  wednsday squat heavy/ deadlift at 50%,  saturday accessory work for squat and dead.  then the next monday worked our way to 63% of our max and did max reps.  then wednsday is heavy dead/ squat at 50% and hit max reps.  it alternates heavy weeks with rep weeks.  we're all loving it dude. it's a 10 week training cycle we're doing and the percentages go up every week,  obviously.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> Steeler we started running the Lilliebridge method a couple of weeks ago and i'm loving it dude.  monday, bench heavy and accessory work,  wednsday squat heavy/ deadlift at 50%,  saturday accessory work for squat and dead.  then the next monday worked our way to 63% of our max and did max reps.  then wednsday is heavy dead/ squat at 50% and hit max reps.  it alternates heavy weeks with rep weeks.  we're all loving it dude. it's a 10 week training cycle we're doing and the percentages go up every week,  obviously.




Where exactly do I get a copy of this program? I'm up for anything that works.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> Where exactly do I get a copy of this program? I'm up for anything that works.



It's pretty easy to find online. I was looking at it over the weekend with a quick google search.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay people here it is. Another failed attempt at 10


----------



## PillarofBalance

You had another rep you just didn't fight for it.  Your back came loose though. You can see in the last couple reps you were practically in a lat spread. Get those reps moving faster. All that speed work for what?


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> You had another rep you just didn't fight for it.  Your back came loose though. You can see in the last couple reps you were practically in a lat spread. Get those reps moving faster. All that speed work for what?



Your right I didn't have enough fight in me today ( fukkin pussy) 

I'll fix that and quick.


----------



## ECKSRATED

You definitely had 10!!! Rep 9 wasn't even a grinder.  Pussy!!!  LOL. Next time u do it do until u have to drop the weight on the safety bars!!!!!!! 

Very impressive steel.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> You definitely had 10!!! Rep 9 wasn't even a grinder.  Pussy!!!  LOL. Next time u do it do until u have to drop the weight on the safety bars!!!!!!!
> 
> Very impressive steel.




Thanks man. 
I'm no making excuses because I hate excuses but the kids walking up to get a quarter so he could half squat 185 broke my concentration. We'll see what happens next week with more weight.


----------



## Big Worm

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks man.
> I'm no making excuses because I hate excuses but the kids walking up to get a quarter so he could half squat 185 broke my concentration. We'll see what happens next week with more weight.



I would have racked it immediately and told him dont ever ****ing touch shit again when im lifting.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Your right I didn't have enough fight in me today ( fukkin pussy)
> 
> I'll fix that and quick.



Some days just suck!

Monday I stopped squats at 145 lol, no sleep lack of food and how the weight felt told me there is always another day. I had nothing in me at all, no drive no aggression no strength I could not attack 1 f'n plate.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Some days just suck!
> 
> Monday I stopped squats at 145 lol, no sleep lack of food and how the weight felt told me there is always another day. I had nothing in me at all, no drive no aggression no strength I could not attack 1 f'n plate.





Same here dude, I felt like dog shit when I got under my first warm up set. Those always seam to be the days that I get a PR though. It's like I know I have to raise my intensity level for the next set or I'm fukked. The days that I spend all day wired out about getting I the gym and smashing some shit are the days I fall flat on my face. 

I think it's just the reps and not the weight that's fukkin with me. We will see next week if I could get the same reps next week with more weight then I'll be happy not getting all 10.


----------



## snake

Steel,
It's been said before but I have to say it again; you had 10! No freakin way about it. It's not a matter of you didn't get 10, but more a fact that you got 9 and there's no failure in that.
10 reps in the squat can bring any man to his knees if done right. Falling short happens to the best of us. Next time just think of it as the first 9 are to maintain your gains and the final one is for improvement, I doubt you'll rack it then.

By the way, politely let that kid know never to do that again!


----------



## stonetag

Got to say it bro, I think you had that "1" more.  Yell one loud "motherfkr", and she's a done deal.


----------



## SFGiants

Pretty funny how people can call a lift for a person when they aren't the one lifting it lol, not knocking anyone down but I went and go through it with my teammates a lot. I will grind out 3 reps and barely get the 3rd and after racking the weight on the mono I hear those looked like warm up, yeah we'll then I'm about to miss a f'n lift just warming the F up lol.

The look of the lift is not the same as how that person is feeling under that lift at times but yes people can get called out on sandbagging a lift.


----------



## stonetag

SFGiants said:


> Pretty funny how people can call a lift for a person when they aren't the one lifting it lol, not knocking anyone down but I went and go through it with my teammates a lot. I will grind out 3 reps and barely get the 3rd and after racking the weight on the mono I hear those looked like warm up, yeah we'll then I'm about to miss a f'n lift just warming the F up lol.
> 
> The look of the lift is not the same as how that person is feeling under that lift at times but yes people can get called out on sandbagging a lift.


By a person saying they think a person had "one more" in them is not saying they should've, would've, or could've made the lift, it's just a term of incentive, in my case anyway.


----------



## AlphaD

stonetag said:


> By a person saying they think a person had "one more" in them is not saying they should've, would've, or could've made the lift, it's just a term of incentive, in my case anyway.



I agree......I rather have some someone motivate me by saying you could have got one more then not say anything at all.


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> Where exactly do I get a copy of this program? I'm up for anything that works.



I would E-mail it to you if I had it but one of my training partners bought the E-book for 40 bucks online and made a hard copy of it.  You can probably google it and find it.  It's called "The Lilliebridge Method"  if you can't swing it i'll try to get him to email it me and i'll send it to you if you want to try it.  Not sure when your meet is or how it would work out for you to peak just right.  We started his 10 week meet training cycle exactly 10 weeks out from ours.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks man.
> I'm no making excuses because I hate excuses but the kids walking up to get a quarter so he could half squat 185 broke my concentration. We'll see what happens next week with more weight.



I got pissed for you when that kid not only ruined your shot but touched your rack wtf someone needs to teach him some manners I hate gyms!

Brother that's strong ! be proud of your progress come back and kill it next time . I always look back to 6mo ago if I need a pick me up leaps and bounds or crawling progress is progress bud keep it up


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> I would E-mail it to you if I had it but one of my training partners bought the E-book for 40 bucks online and made a hard copy of it.  You can probably google it and find it.  It's called "The Lilliebridge Method"  if you can't swing it i'll try to get him to email it me and i'll send it to you if you want to try it.  Not sure when your meet is or how it would work out for you to peak just right.  We started his 10 week meet training cycle exactly 10 weeks out from ours.




I found it online today and spent the 40 bucks. I'm not done reading it yet though. 

Thanks for the tip brother


----------



## Tren4Life

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I got pissed for you when that kid not only ruined your shot but touched your rack wtf someone needs to teach him some manners I hate gyms!
> 
> Brother that's strong ! be proud of your progress come back and kill it next time . I always look back to 6mo ago if I need a pick me up leaps and bounds or crawling progress is progress bud keep it up




Thanks brother. 

Ya know I just look back at this thread and it always helps my motivation.


----------



## ECKSRATED

If anyone can email me the lilliebridge methodplease let me kknow. I'd appreciate it. I'll give a few handjobs for it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> Ya know I just look back at this thread and it always helps my motivation.



Funny, since reading this thread helps with mine. I abso-fukking-lutely cannot wait to see you tear shit up on the platform in August. AlphaD and I were talking about it today.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> If anyone can email me the lilliebridge methodplease let me kknow. I'd appreciate it. I'll give a few handjobs for it.


 

POB likes Padron 26


----------



## Tren4Life

Docd187123 said:


> Funny, since reading this thread helps with mine. I abso-fukking-lutely cannot wait to see you tear shit up on the platform in August. AlphaD and I were talking about it today.



It's gonna be epic Doc. I think we will have a very large cheering section.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> It's gonna be epic Doc. I think we will have a very large cheering section.



Even if we don't you know damn well it's gonna be the loudest by far!!!  Then even louder after a few of Yaya's favorite Mai Tais hahaha.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Where's the meet? Close to ny?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> Where's the meet? Close to ny?



NYC? It's in MA.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> If anyone can email me the lilliebridge methodplease let me kknow. I'd appreciate it. I'll give a few handjobs for it.



Check the senior members forum. Pretty sure it's in the muscle library.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Pretty funny how people can call a lift for a person when they aren't the one lifting it lol, not knocking anyone down but I went and go through it with my teammates a lot. I will grind out 3 reps and barely get the 3rd and after racking the weight on the mono I hear those looked like warm up, yeah we'll then I'm about to miss a f'n lift just warming the F up lol.
> 
> The look of the lift is not the same as how that person is feeling under that lift at times but yes people can get called out on sandbagging a lift.



I have seen countless vids of me doing max effort work. The rep would feel like a grinder and like it took forever to lock out. Then I watch the vid and I had actually had good barspeed. Sometimes what is going thru your head isn't real. The opposite is true too though. Someone watching you can't see that you are about to passout lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Yea know it's funny how that time thing works when your under stress. I remember on my last pull at the meet it felt like 5 min I had to wait on the judge to let me set it down. I remember thinking WTF is this guy waiting on.


----------



## Tren4Life

325x5 close grip. 



That's all


----------



## heavydeads83

you read the rest of the lilliebridge method yet?


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> you read the rest of the lilliebridge method yet?



Sure did brother. It's pretty interesting for sure. It's really only 2 heavy days a week on the comp lifts. I might give it a try going into this meet.


----------



## Tren4Life

OHP day!!!!!


225x6 fuk yea!!!

135x10 for5 sets superset with bb shrugs with 225. 

Dips

BW  x   35

75 pounds in chains around my neck  x 12 

My shoulders are toast !!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

New PR tonight men. 

345x5 wide grip bench. 

5 sets of 10 @225 

Kroc rows 5 sets of 10 @ 120 db 

Thanks


----------



## ECKSRATED

Wide grip or just normal? Either way good shit steel.


----------



## AlphaD

You fuking made of Steel!!! Nice work man!


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Wide grip or just normal? Either way good shit steel.



Yea sorry about that.  Just normal grip. I can't go out to the rings, it's hard on my shoulders.


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> New PR tonight men.
> 
> 345x5 wide grip bench.
> 
> 5 sets of 10 @225
> 
> Kroc rows 5 sets of 10 @ 120 db
> 
> Thanks



Kroc was at our gym two weeks ago  his fourth trip down here.  him and my buddy that owns the gym I go to are friends.  he's a big mofo.   he wrote an article about us on his elitefts log a couple of years ago on labor day.  always a fun week of training when he comes down.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> Kroc was at our gym two weeks ago  his fourth trip down here.  him and my buddy that owns the gym I go to are friends.  he's a big mofo.   he wrote an article about us on his elitefts log a couple of years ago on labor day.  always a fun week of training when he comes down.



I saw a vid of him doing 225 for a set of 25. I was like damn I need to do that move.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> New PR tonight men.
> 
> 345x5 wide grip bench.
> 
> 5 sets of 10 @225
> 
> Kroc rows 5 sets of 10 @ 120 db
> 
> Thanks



You'd be making waves at the NFL combine with those numbers, Mate! Nice work!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> You'd be making waves at the NFL combine with those numbers, Mate! Nice work!



Thanks Savage.  

I never really thought of comparing myself to football players. 

I have to say that the speed work that Jol had me doing for the last few months is really paying off. I can't even believe how fast the bar comes off my chest. I think for most guys it's hard to check their ego and go down to benching 135. But by slowly adding band weight and giving 100% on every rep you can really tell the difference. 

I'll make a vid next week, I'll be going for another PR of 365x5. I've gotten 4 in the past so it will ( see how I did that ) be a big PR for me. I left the demons out this week so the pussies at this golds know who I am now. Lol


----------



## snake

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Savage.
> 
> 
> I'll make a vid next week, I'll be going for another PR of 365x5. I've gotten 4 in the past so it will ( see how I did that ) be a big PR for me. I left the demons out this week so the pussies at this golds know who I am now. Lol



A 400 single should be all but a done deal. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Dtownry

Slow down you MOFO!  I am not going to be able to catch you at this pace.  You are going to make me have to run tren aren't you?!?  

Seriously though, kick ass dude!  Great work.


----------



## Dtownry

Oh and by the way...I competition benched over 400 last Saturday no problem.

In a shirt.  LOL.


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> A 400 single should be all but a done deal. Have you tried it yet?



Yea man. I did 405 in April at the meet. I'm going for 435-440 in OCT.


----------



## Tren4Life

Dtownry said:


> Slow down you MOFO!  I am not going to be able to catch you at this pace.  You are going to make me have to run tren aren't you?!?
> 
> Seriously though, kick ass dude!  Great work.




There is no stopping this train brother. Full throttle !!!


----------



## Dtownry

Animal.  Freaking animal.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay here it is. What did I do wrong?








Oh wait.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Well that's a rather large jump from last week.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> Well that's a rather large jump from last week.



Hmmmmmmm?????


----------



## DieYoungStrong

My lettermans list if why this happend:

1. TNE - is there anything it can't do?
2. Halo - see number one with a touch more anger
3. Dbol - Nevermind dbol pre workout is a placebo effect
4. Tork - I didn't see any tork last week. 
5. Beard - your beard has grown since last week. More beard = more weight.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> My lettermans list if why this happend:
> 
> 1. TNE - is there anything it can't do?
> 2. Halo - see number one with a touch more anger
> 3. Dbol - Nevermind dbol pre workout is a placebo effect
> 4. Tork - I didn't see any tork last week.
> 5. Beard - your beard has grown since last week. More beard = more weight.




No to 1 and 3 but you forgot one.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hahaha haha u scared the shit outta that dude next to you when u screamed. I'm still laughing. 

That's ****ing impressive steel. I'm jealous.


----------



## SFGiants

Great strength now combine that strength with depth because those looked like they were real high from this angel.

Don't get into the habit of training high, throughout the years it's those that train high I have seen not be able to get depth at a meet and have a real hard time with it when they do.

Now the shitty thing is and we all do it is we don't even know how high we are when training alone, so many times I swore it felt deep just to have a teammate call it a gay high squat lol.

Now on the other hand squatting high time from time for overload is a good thing!


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Great strength now combine that strength with depth because those looked like they were real high from this angel.
> 
> Don't get into the habit of training high, throughout the years it's those that train high I have seen not be able to get depth at a meet and have a real hard time with it when they do.
> 
> Now the shitty thing is and we all do it is we don't even know how high we are when training alone, so many times I swore it felt deep just to have a teammate call it a gay high squat lol.
> 
> Now on the other hand squatting high time from time for overload is a good thing!



High box squats are a lot of fun!

I think I have seen him do maybe all of 3 reps where he cut it high. That camera was below and behind him. If you look at his vids from the side in his basement you can see he hits depth pretty consistently.

Some looked deeper than others. Those are the reps where your glutes come loose and you bury it and then have to climb your way out. I hate those lol


----------



## heavydeads83

I hope you had your ipod.  if just busted those reps out to that music playing,  even more respect lol.


----------



## heavydeads83

and yes,  you definitely scared the shit out of that other dipshit.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> High box squats are a lot of fun!
> 
> I think I have seen him do maybe all of 3 reps where he cut it high. That camera was below and behind him. If you look at his vids from the side in his basement you can see he hits depth pretty consistently.
> 
> Some looked deeper than others. Those are the reps where your glutes come loose and you bury it and then have to climb your way out. I hate those lol



18 to 19 inch box makes for great overload work but these are depths one must not do often.

Some teams train all there work high not super high but just before parallel these types of teams come into a meet and just about all their lifters bomb out in squats. 

Lilly explains it well, if you don't train to depth you fight to find it with wobbly hips and knees.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> I hope you had your ipod.  if just busted those reps out to that music playing,  even more respect lol.



I have my tunes on my phone and I have to use it to make the vids now. I just have to find my zone before I start the set and then I have to block out the dumb shit playing in there.


----------



## snake

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea man. I did 405 in April at the meet. I'm going for 435-440 in OCT.



I'm late to your show but I figured you had it in you. That's a serious jump in such a short time to 435, probably unattainable for most guys over any time; myself included at this point.


----------



## stonetag

Thata kid!


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay it's close grip bench day. 

Same workout as mon. 

155x5
190x5
230x3
275x3
305x3
345x Amap = 5

New PR men. 

3 sets of 10 @ 225


----------



## ECKSRATED

You've inspired me steel. My new goal is 405x10. But on bench. The most I've ever got was 8 a year or two ago on some deca. Lol. I miss deca. So much.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> You've inspired me steel. My new goal is 405x10. But on bench. The most I've ever got was 8 a year or two ago on some deca. Lol. I miss deca. So much.



I'm glad I could help brother. That is well over a 500 1rm.

I'm gonna be happy doing a triple with 405 so I can open with it. Lol


----------



## jennerrator

SFGiants said:


> Great strength now combine that strength with depth because those looked like they were real high from this angel.
> 
> Don't get into the habit of training high, throughout the years it's those that train high I have seen not be able to get depth at a meet and have a real hard time with it when they do.
> 
> Now the shitty thing is and *we all do it is we don't even know how high we are when training alone, *so many times I swore it felt deep just to have a teammate call it a gay high squat lol.
> 
> Now on the other hand squatting high time from time for overload is a good thing!



You know when you are going deep enough....just no way you couldn't...don't even need a mirror for that


----------



## jennerrator

and Steel, you're a ****ing beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFGiants

Jenner said:


> You know when you are going deep enough....just no way you couldn't...don't even need a mirror for that



You know when you sink it is true but when hitting just parallel it's hard for an individual to tell if they hit it or it was high or even if it was too low.

When we compete we do not what to go too low it takes weight off the bar but we can't cut it high either.

But your correct when I lighten up the bar and do sets of 8 I know for a fact I went deep sometimes I wonder if I'm going to smack my ass on the ground lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm glad I could help brother. That is well over a 500 1rm.
> 
> I'm gonna be happy doing a triple with 405 so I can open with it. Lol


You'll definitely get that. I don't think I'll hit 10 with 405 unless I add a compound to my shitty measly test dose. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Bench day added 20 pounds and 1 rep. 


365x6. 


Est 1 rm.  438.   It's just an estimate but it's what I work off of for now.


----------



## PillarofBalance

What are you running these days?


----------



## Tren4Life

I started my blast on the 4th. 
1.2 test e 
200 tren e 
20 halo PWO


----------



## Tren4Life

Squat day!!!!!

I didn't get as many as I wanted. I rushed my sets because my wife is here to visit. My back started to pump warming up and I should have laid down on the floor and waited it out.  I was out of position on just about every one of these reps and I had to GM the last one so I stopped there.


----------



## SFGiants

The good is your recognizing what's going on and that is a very huge thing brother!

I wanna see you squat at a Planet Fitness, Holy Shit that would be f'n funny to see!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Your foot position looked a little messed up too but I can't tell if it's from the shadow in the video. Still strong as fukk steel. Love watching your videos.


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> Squat day!!!!!
> 
> I didn't get as many as I wanted. I rushed my sets because my wife is here to visit. My back started to pump warming up and I should have laid down on the floor and waited it out.  I was out of position on just about every one of these reps and I had to GM the last one so I stopped there.



****ing pussy....





I secretly have a crush on you


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steel did u have a mirror in front of you while squatting in your basement? I don't want u getting used to the mirror then go to your comp and feel all uncomfortable without it. I feel weird as shit squatting without a mirror. Tried a few weeks ago and felt very awkward.


----------



## SFGiants

ECKSRATED said:


> Steel did u have a mirror in front of you while squatting in your basement? I don't want u getting used to the mirror then go to your comp and feel all uncomfortable without it. I feel weird as shit squatting without a mirror. Tried a few weeks ago and felt very awkward.



Your correct and he should squat with his back to the mirror.

Mirrors cause bad for on pulls and squats because if you look into the mirror you follow your eyes which leads one to start looking down.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Steel did u have a mirror in front of you while squatting in your basement? I don't want u getting used to the mirror then go to your comp and feel all uncomfortable without it. I feel weird as shit squatting without a mirror. Tried a few weeks ago and felt very awkward.



No I don't have a mirror at home this is the first time I have ever squated in front of one. I think it has helped me with my speed going down. And I'm glad you guys brought it up cuz it's exactly what was wrong I was looking down and the weight came forward. I won't be squating heavy next week so I can work on looking up.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Your correct and he should squat with his back to the mirror.
> 
> Mirrors cause bad for on pulls and squats because if you look into the mirror you follow your eyes which leads one to start looking down.




I don't really have a choice here. I don't want to back it into the rack so I'll practice looking up next week.


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> ****ing pussy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I secretly have a crush on you





Ewwwwww phag


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't really have a choice here. I don't want to back it into the rack so I'll practice looking up next week.



Just pretend the mirror is not there, don't look at yourself or your head will follow the up and down moments.

When I have to face a mirror I focus on not looking I even go dark it seems at times to prevent looking.

The real stupid people not only look but look to the side at a side mirror while pulling or squatting, talk about a serious neck injury that could happen.

I think the Devil created mirrors because they sure have messed people up.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't really have a choice here. I don't want to back it into the rack so I'll practice looking up next week.



Newspaper and scotch tape.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Newspaper and scotch tape.



Excellent idea Pillar.  Thanks.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I take a yoga mat and a dowel from the stretching area and prop it up against the mirror in my gym. 

I actually prefer squatting without the mirror.


----------



## AlphaD

Looking in the mirror now like you are a fukin BBer, after you finished the squat you should just side posed. ....   haha messing with ya Steel.  I say you bring in your kids drawings that are in your basement, tape em up, make it like home.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Looking in the mirror now like you are a fukin BBer, after you finished the squat you should just side posed. ....   haha messing with ya Steel.  I say you bring in your kids drawings that are in your basement, tape em up, make it like home.





Now that is a good idea.


I won't comment about you calling me a bbr. Paybacks are hell Bitch!!!


----------



## snake

I don't mind a mirror as long as it's not on top of me; mine is 10 ft away. I like seeing the veins pop out of my neck. When I competed, I squatted with my head down alittle, but that was me, hated the eyes to the sky!


----------



## SFGiants

snake said:


> I don't mind a mirror as long as it's not on top of me; mine is 10 ft away. I like seeing the veins pop out of my neck. When I competed, I squatted with my head down alittle, but that was me, hated the eyes to the sky!



That's not looking down that is a neutral head that many lifters preach but you do have a forward lean on your toes with your knee past your toes that me don't likely.

But if your looking into a mirror that is why you are forward and not back.

You will never walk into a Powerlifter Gym and see wall mirrors.


----------



## heavydeads83

SFGiants said:


> That's not looking down that is a neutral head that many lifters preach but you do have a forward lean on your toes with your knee past your toes that me don't likely.
> 
> But if your looking into a mirror that is why you are forward and not back.
> 
> You will never walk into a Powerlifter Gym and see wall mirrors.



we have mirrors in front of the dumbell rack but not the squat rack.  sometimes we just like to be reminded what sexy,  brute,  beasts we are lol.


----------



## snake

SFGiants said:


> That's not looking down that is a neutral head that many lifters preach but you do have a forward lean on your toes with your knee past your toes that me don't likely.
> 
> But if your looking into a mirror that is why you are forward and not back.
> 
> You will never walk into a Powerlifter Gym and see wall mirrors.



Guess I don't qualify as a powerlifting gym. I'm ok with that.
Ya, I'm on the front of my feet; I've heard it before along with my narrow stance and using too much back. Just works for me. I wouldn't say my squats fit into how most people are told to train. Never received style points added on to my total.


----------



## Tren4Life

So I'm sure by now Savage is jonesing for a vid. 

This is 215x10


----------



## LeanHerm

Sick video s4l.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

You're beard is amazing!


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> You're beard is amazing!




I'm letting it grow till the meet. I just kind of trim it to keep from looking like a cave man. Lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

BigHerm said:


> Sick video s4l.





Thanks Herm.


----------



## snake

Looked damn near effortless.


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Looked damn near effortless.



Thanks man. This make my est 1 rm 285. My goal is 315.


----------



## NbleSavage

Hell yes!!! Fawking Beast Mode!!! The beard has most definitely improved your pressing strength.


----------



## stonetag

I dropped a nut watching that bro! Nice!


----------



## LeanHerm

**** that trimming shit.  Let it gooooo.    Looks more manly.


----------



## LeanHerm

Id also like to point out the bulge in the pants. Not bad at all lol.   Love ya see ya in oct and I'll be the smellin salts guy again.


----------



## BigGameHunter

ONLY BADASSES MP standing up!

Raw power.  Nice.


----------



## Tren4Life

BigHerm said:


> Id also like to point out the bulge in the pants. Not bad at all lol.   Love ya see ya in oct and I'll be the smellin salts guy again.





I'll get an extra bottle just incase you go for sushi again. Lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

BigGameHunter said:


> ONLY BADASSES MP standing up!
> 
> Raw power.  Nice.




Thanks BGH. 

While I was pressing there was a dude doing seated presses with 95 lbs. lol


----------



## BigGameHunter

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks BGH.
> 
> While I was pressing there was a dude doing seated presses with 95 lbs. lol



Unless they were in each hand he deserves a chuckle.  Im sure your catching a lot of bewildered looks in there.  BTW the beard plays.


----------



## Tren4Life

No it was a par of quarters on the bar. Lol 

Yea I quit holding back at this place, started letting the demons out and I'm making excellent gains. It's funny when I get there the weight room is full of people and before I'm done with all my sets , I'm the only guy in the room. 

Fukkin pussies are scared of the big guy with the shaved head and the awesome beard. Lol. 

Alpha said my vids remind him of your avi.


----------



## Pinkbear

Steel I would work out with you
Demons and all


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Steel I would work out with you
> Demons and all



You'd fit right in at this gym. There is a bunch of pink guys that go there. 


I've never lifted with anyone it would be an adjustment for me.


----------



## Pinkbear

I too workout solo.
But for you steel I would be yelling at you for one more rep on each lift.

...they would try n kick me out


----------



## Tren4Life

I'm gonna start pulling this week so they might kick me out too. Lol


----------



## Pinkbear

" don't drop the weight! " as they send some little girl to tell you to not do that. ..


----------



## BigGameHunter

Steelers4Life said:


> No it was a par of quarters on the bar. Lol
> 
> Yea I quit holding back at this place, started letting the demons out and I'm making excellent gains. It's funny when I get there the weight room is full of people and before I'm done with all my sets , I'm the only guy in the room.
> 
> Fukkin pussies are scared of the big guy with the shaved head and the awesome beard. Lol.
> 
> Alpha said my vids remind him of your avi.



Yes they are.  Remember for every  10 or so sheep you run off, there is someone inspired by what your doing.  Keep it up. 

Im sure you miss the old place though.


----------



## heavydeads83

looking like a savage bro.  i'm jealous of the beard.  I also grew one a few months ago but when it starts getting what my wife feels like is too long,  she makes me trim it back down shorter.  i'm about to say fukk it and grown that bitch grow to my belly button lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> looking like a savage bro.  i'm jealous of the beard.  I also grew one a few months ago but when it starts getting what my wife feels like is too long,  she makes me trim it back down shorter.  i'm about to say fukk it and grown that bitch grow to my belly button lol.





My wife says I can let it grow till the meet then it has to go. Lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

My wife loves the tickle from my beard. I just gutted my bedroom today and had so much shit stuck in the beard, I just had to trim it. I had it longer then it's been in a long time too


----------



## losieloos

I can't wait until I'm old enough to grow a beard.


----------



## BigGameHunter

As soon as I get home the dog and the little woman start sniffing my beard.  The dog is looking for crumbs of chicken and rice.  The little woman is looking for snatch residue from the local prostitutes at the carwash.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> So I'm sure by now Savage is jonesing for a vid.
> 
> This is 215x10



Damn Steel i got to log on more during the weekend.  That was awesome man!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Damn Steel i got to log on more during the weekend.  That was awesome man!



Thanks brother!! My goal is 315 for a single.


----------



## NbleSavage

Can't wait for the DL video in this gym as the "Lunk Alarms" go off throughout the place


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Can't wait for the DL video in this gym as the "Lunk Alarms" go off throughout the place



It's gonna e this week sometime.  I haven't pulled heavy in a while, gotta get my ass in gear if I'm gonna keep up with POB.


----------



## heavydeads83

S4L what do you think your max pull is right now?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

heavydeads83 said:


> S4L what do you think your max pull is right now?



I think he's gunning for 606 at the moment


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks BGH.
> 
> While I was pressing there was a dude doing seated presses with 95 lbs. lol



Dude seriously you said you wouldn't tell anyone I workout with you.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> S4L what do you think your max pull is right now?



I really don't know. The last time I pulled heavy was after a heavy squat day I pulled 500 for 5 and called it a day.


----------



## Tren4Life

New PR. Dips x40. Old pr was 32

BW 245


----------



## ECKSRATED

That beard is the same thing as having two plates hanging from your waist while doing dips.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Great job S4L!


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> That beard is the same thing as having two plates hanging from your waist while doing dips.



I hope the damn thing helps me bench as much as you.


----------



## Tren4Life

IWannaGetBig said:


> Great job S4L!



Thanks Brother.


----------



## BigGameHunter

That's how shit gets done.

Very impressed Sir.


----------



## Tren4Life

BigGameHunter said:


> That's how shit gets done.
> 
> Very impressed Sir.




Thanks BGH. My goal is 100.


----------



## NbleSavage

This thread is like crack cocaine dipped in melted chocolate and deep-fried in unicorn blood...I simply cannot resist my Steeler fix!!

Great work, Mate! BW 245 - you've gained some considerable lean mass since the start of your journey to the Dark Side (PL), yea? 

Keep up with the training and the vids! You're an inspiration to those of us who have to train at Ohh-Dark-Hundred (and all else for that matter)!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> This thread is like crack cocaine dipped in melted chocolate and deep-fried in unicorn blood...I simply cannot resist my Steeler fix!!
> 
> Great work, Mate! BW 245 - you've gained some considerable lean mass since the start of your journey to the Dark Side (PL), yea?
> 
> Keep up with the training and the vids! You're an inspiration to those of us who have to train at Ohh-Dark-Hundred (and all else for that matter)!




Thanks Savage. It's really been a great journey that I would never have made if it weren't for all you guys supporting me. I've made some lifelong friends since I came here to (SI) UGBB. I haven't focused on anything this hard since I was 18 and chased pussy all the time. Lol

Just being a part of the sport of Power Lifting has opened my eyes to world of possibilities. I would have never in a million years think that I might be able to lift at the Arnold but it's a long term goal and you guys are going along when I go.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> I would have never in a million years think that I might be able to lift at the Arnold but it's a long term goal and you guys are going along when I go.




I know we will be there.  You havent missed a goal yet.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I gotta agree with nble. This is one of the first threads I look for everyday when I click new posts. Keep it up steel.


----------



## Tren4Life

New PR !!!!! 


Pulled 500 for 8 last night. Fuk yea!!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> New PR !!!!!
> 
> 
> Pulled 500 for 8 last night. Fuk yea!!!!!!




Mother of God....

I need to step my game up so I don't get embarrassed in October.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Steelers4Life said:


> New PR !!!!!
> 
> 
> Pulled 500 for 8 last night. Fuk yea!!!!!!



S4L, thats is an awesome milestone! good on ya!


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> Mother of God....
> 
> I need to step my game up so I don't get embarrassed in October.





IWannaGetBig said:


> S4L, thats is an awesome milestone! good on ya!




Thanks guys. I hate to say this too soon but it makes an est 1 rm of 630. Now I know I need to tax my CNS to get that high but I'm feeling good about my pull right now.


----------



## PillarofBalance

You could try some reverse band deads or high block pulls just to get it in your hands


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> You could try some reverse band deads or high block pulls just to get it in your hands



That's a good idea. Maybe some rack pulls would work at this gym.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> That's a good idea. Maybe some rack pulls would work at this gym.


I can't dead lift as much as u steel but last year me and my brother were fukking around with rack pulls and we both got 7 plates for one rep from just below the knee. So u could definitely do 630 or higher. Pob is right it will helpjust knowing wwhat the weight feels like in your hands and at lockout. 

Your killing it man.


----------



## Tren4Life

We are 10 weeks out from this meet starting Mon. One thing that Jol has taught me is to learn what my training needs and do it. In other words train your weekness or as I like to call it " do what you suck at". Also I've learned from Jol that a power lifter needs to know enough about his training to be able to build a program that does exactly that. Most of you guys know that I am a 5/3/1 fan for life. It has brought me from not being able to do 10 push-ups to where I am now. One thing I never really told you guys is that I didn't follow it to the letter for all my lifts. I never really pulled as often as the program wanted me to but I did squat every week.  So that got me thinking and wanting to use a new program and I still haven't came up with the perfect program so I decided to use 2 at the same time.  Starting on mon I'm going to use the Lillibridge method as a base template for squat and pull. I'm also going to use it for my bench because I like the ideas behind it. But as an assistance lift I'm going to use OHP and keep running it on the 5/3/1 template.  I've learned that if my press goes up my bench goes with it. This is going to be an experiment so wish me luck.

Oh yea one more thing on the deload weeks for OHP I'm going to speed bench with bands.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> New PR !!!!!
> 
> 
> Pulled 500 for 8 last night. Fuk yea!!!!!!



You Sir, have achieved 'Boss Mode'. 

Congrats on the PR!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> You Sir, have achieved 'Boss Mode'.
> 
> Congrats on the PR!!!




Thanks Savage. I'd love to lift with " The Boss"


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> New PR !!!!!
> 
> 
> Pulled 500 for 8 last night. Fuk yea!!!!!!



That's fuking impressive dude.  You're a freak.


----------



## Tren4Life

This weeks try at dips. Got to 50 that's 10 more than last week. Fuk yea!!!


bW 248


----------



## Seeker

I just shake my head when I watch you.  Are you ready for the 30 rep squats with 225?


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> I just shake my head when I watch you.  Are you ready for the 30 rep squats with 225?



I am getting very close. This new program has some light squat days that are AMAP so I'll be gunning for that 30 for sure.


----------



## stonetag

I believe you are now as strong as my old mule Hank, that's a compliment bro! Hank is one stump pullin mthrfukr. lol


----------



## Tren4Life

stonetag said:


> I believe you are now as strong as my old mule Hank, that's a compliment bro! Hank is one stump pullin mthrfukr. lol



Strong as a mule. That's a great compliment in the mountains where I come from. Thanks brother


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Dude, I feel like I was just saying great job just the other day. Oh wait, I was. Another PR. Impressive work brother.


----------



## Tren4Life

IWannaGetBig said:


> Dude, I feel like I was just saying great job just the other day. Oh wait, I was. Another PR. Impressive work brother.





Thanks Brother. PRs are kinda my thing. It's the challenge that gets me fired up. I couldn't really let the demons out today cuz my kids are the ones counting for me. Lol.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Brother. PRs are kinda my thing. It's the challenge that gets me fired up. I couldn't really let the demons out today cuz my kids are the ones counting for me. Lol.



It must be a very intense time when you're working out!!  Unfortunately in my gym there's not a whole lot of brothers really getting into a workout...more like a bunch of pretty boys checking their facebook page. That being said, nobody really talks to me because I do make some noise when I'm lifting..nothing over the top, but if you're nearby, you'll know I'm there.


----------



## Tren4Life

IWannaGetBig said:


> It must be a very intense time when you're working out!!  Unfortunately in my gym there's not a whole lot of brothers really getting into a workout...more like a bunch of pretty boys checking their facebook page. That being said, nobody really talks to me because I do make some noise when I'm lifting..nothing over the top, but if you're nearby, you'll know I'm there.




Oh I make plenty of noise when I lift for sure. Most of the time all the pussies are cleared out of the weight room before I'm done with all my sets.


----------



## Tren4Life

I was excited about squating today until I got started. Something didn't feel right with this one. I was gonna go for 8 and I didn't have the grove so I stopped at 1. I feel like the bar was to high on my shoulders. My chest was really tight after all the dips on Sun.  I'm not making excuses but something needs fixed. 

I think part of the problem is that my traps are blown up right now and I can't find the ledge I used to use. The bar used to set on the shelf that my shoulder blades make when I squeeze them together.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is an old vid from home and I can clearly see that the bar is lower on my shoulders in this one. My stance is wider too I changed that on purpose. 


My BW is about 25 pounds less in this vid so don't laugh.


----------



## Tren4Life

I can't really call this a PR but it's still something I've never done before thanks to Pillar saying " you probably can do it" 

I worked up to singles 
335x1
365x1
385x1

Then I put on my sling shot 
405x2x2
425x2x2
And I pulled them all out of the rack myself with no spot or hand off.


----------



## ECKSRATED

385 go up nice and smooth steel?


----------



## Tren4Life

Yep sure did.

I've done 385 a couple times in the past.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> Yep sure did.
> 
> I've done 385 a couple times in the past.


I know u have. Ur a horse. Just curious how Ur strength is right now. Keep fukkin them weights up.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I know u have. Ur a horse. Just curious how Ur strength is right now. Keep fukkin them weights up.



I feel pretty strong right now and I didn't even start the drol yet lol


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> I was excited about squating today until I got started. Something didn't feel right with this one. I was gonna go for 8 and I didn't have the grove so I stopped at 1. I feel like the bar was to high on my shoulders. My chest was really tight after all the dips on Sun.  I'm not making excuses but something needs fixed.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that my traps are blown up right now and I can't find the ledge I used to use. The bar used to set on the shelf that my shoulder blades make when I squeeze them together.



455 ain't nothin' to be ashamed of, Mate. Smart listening to your body instead of grinding it out and possibly injuring yourself.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> This is an old vid from home and I can clearly see that the bar is lower on my shoulders in this one. My stance is wider too I changed that on purpose.
> 
> 
> My BW is about 25 pounds less in this vid so don't laugh.



What are you, like.......185 lbs in this vid? Hahaha


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> What are you, like.......185 lbs in this vid? Hahaha



I think like 220. So I was still 20 above being a pussy. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is OHP day. This is 225x7. I wanted 8 but I'll keep trying. I feel like if I can get 10 my shoulders will be strong enough to bench 440 at the meet.


----------



## Pinkbear

Jezus steel


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice as always steel.


----------



## AlphaD

Full throttle Steel......you will get 10 no problem.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Full throttle Steel......you will get 10 no problem.



The bet is on. 10 it is.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I hope you have a tutu that fits


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Pinkbear said:


> Jezus steel



^^^^^^This


----------



## NbleSavage

All you need is some PR music and you'll get 10 with ease. You'll be pressing parked cars before long at this rate.


----------



## Tren4Life

IWannaGetBig said:


> ^^^^^^This





NbleSavage said:


> All you need is some PR music and you'll get 10 with ease. You'll be pressing parked cars before long at this rate.




Wait till you guys see POBs new avi after I get all 10.


----------



## Tren4Life

I finally got to pull heavy last night. 

Pulled 520x7 

Then since I'm on the new program I also squated light 
285x3x3 

Everything felt great, I did have to lay down on the floor and let the back pumps go down between pulls. I do this all the time though and by now it's normal to see me laying on the floor next to the barbell. Lol I pray nothing bad ever happens , I could lay there and die. 

The squats felt really good, I got the bar down where it's supposed to be. It took a little stretching but I did get it. I know for sure the bar wasn't In front of my knees cuz I almost fell backwards on the last rep of the first set.  

I got sick last week and lost a few pounds, so I am trying to get them back. I didn't tell you guys about that but my stane and prami are from GWP and the bottles look the same. I've never used the prami and I needed to open a new stane so I reached in the cabinet and grabbed what I thought was the stane. Opened it and got half a dropper full and shoved it in my mouth. The taste was just a little different and then I looked at the bottle. Oh ****!!! 
  I woke up in the morning feeling like I got hit by a bus and puking my guts out. It was over by 10:00 in the morning so I went to work and was good. I lost 8 pounds and all of my appetite. I'm back to 244 now so I still have plenty of time to gain it back. 

Also my orals will be here this week so I'll be starting some dbol and then switching to drol later. 


That's all 

Later


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I finally got to pull heavy last night.
> 
> Pulled 520x7
> 
> Then since I'm on the new program I also squated light
> 285x3x3
> 
> Everything felt great, I did have to lay down on the floor and let the back pumps go down between pulls. I do this all the time though and by now it's normal to see me laying on the floor next to the barbell. Lol I pray nothing bad ever happens , I could lay there and die.
> 
> The squats felt really good, I got the bar down where it's supposed to be. It took a little stretching but I did get it. I know for sure the bar wasn't In front of my knees cuz I almost fell backwards on the last rep of the first set.
> 
> I got sick last week and lost a few pounds, so I am trying to get them back. I didn't tell you guys about that but my stane and prami are from GWP and the bottles look the same. I've never used the prami and I needed to open a new stane so I reached in the cabinet and grabbed what I thought was the stane. Opened it and got half a dropper full and shoved it in my mouth. The taste was just a little different and then I looked at the bottle. Oh ****!!!
> I woke up in the morning feeling like I got hit by a bus and puking my guts out. It was over by 10:00 in the morning so I went to work and was good. I lost 8 pounds and all of my appetite. I'm back to 244 now so I still have plenty of time to gain it back.
> 
> Also my orals will be here this week so I'll be starting some dbol and then switching to drol later.
> 
> 
> That's all
> 
> Later



When you back gets tight like that stretch your ham's and either rumble roll the lower back or use 1st a softball then a lacrosse ball against the wall it will help for the next sets.

Don't go crazy with the rolling and stretching just enough to gain relief.

Shit hurts and suck huh?

I get sick ab pumps when I do abs at times and that shit is painful, kinda scary too but all I can do for relief as far as I know is to raise my arms up and hold them up.


----------



## Tren4Life

I just started using the lacrosse ball again to get some relief and need to do it more often for sure.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

If I don't do foam rolling, lacrosse ball and all that stuff daily, I'm up at night with sever spasms running from my lower back/periformis through the psoas within a few days. Feels like I'm getting a knife run through the top of my ass and out my groin....


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> If I don't do foam rolling, lacrosse ball and all that stuff daily, I'm up at night with sever spasms running from my lower back/periformis through the psoas within a few days. Feels like I'm getting a knife run through the top of my ass and out my groin....



Damn that hurts just reading it.


----------



## Tren4Life

Bench day!!!!

Did some light work tonight and worked up to repping Bundys max. 

300x14 would have went for 15 but no spotter. 

Had my minds set on 12.  Got to 12 and said anyone who can't bench 300 is a fukkin pussy, and got 2 more. 

Finished up with 3 sets of 15 with 110 DB on the incline.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Steelers4Life said:


> Bench day!!!!
> 
> Did some light work tonight and worked up to repping Bundys max.
> 
> 300x14 would have went for 15 but no spotter.
> 
> Had my minds set on 12.  Got to 12 and said anyone who can't bench 300 is a fukkin pussy, and got 2 more.
> 
> Finished up with 3 sets of 15 with 110 DB on the incline.



I long for the day I can rep with 315 boss that's FU strength . I can put in 3 or 4 reps in but 14 is so Manly you sir are no pussy


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Steelers4Life said:


> I just started using the lacrosse ball again to get some relief and need to do it more often for sure.



I use a foam roller just to stretch out on day after a heavy work out going into the next one . I carry a ball with me to work in my bag if anything bothers me **** it I am on the floor fixing it. Just a few minutes will provide a few hours of relief its worth the weird looks I get at work lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steel u gotta order that mobility wod ball i posted a thread about. I used to get back pumps so bad I'd have to leave the gym. This fukkin ball is magic and i have had absolutely zero back pumps since i started i using it.


----------



## Tren4Life

OHP day!!!!

I still suck.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I Still sick lol yeah cus 225 for 9 really sucks.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I Still sick lol yeah cus 225 for 9 really sucks.



I still have a week to get 10. Or POB wins the bet.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

strong lift my friend focus on the positive open more possibilities


----------



## ECKSRATED

I bet if u relaxed for like 10 seconds after that ninth rep u coulda banged one more out. Next week.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I'm dying to see POB in a tutu with an ace bandage on his hammy!

Serious jerk off material there!


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm dying to see POB in a tutu with an ace bandage on his hammy!
> 
> Serious jerk off material there!



No the deal is if he doesn't he has to wear a tutu in the warm up room. if he gets it I have to change my avi to bundys pic for two weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance

And btw it's not possible for him to win this. I won't show my hand but just remember that no matter what his next vid shows I win.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm dying to see POB in a tutu with an ace bandage on his hammy!
> 
> Serious jerk off material there!





PillarofBalance said:


> No the deal is if he doesn't he has to wear a tutu in the warm up room. if he gets it I have to change my avi to bundys pic for two weeks.




He's right DYS.  He wouldn't agree to my terms. 

Anyway as you can see it doesn't matter if I get it or not. He's gonna say that they were not full reps cuz my arms don't lock out or that my head doesn't go all the way through. 

So be it then I'm a man and I took the bet get the tutu I'll wear it. I ain't scared


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> He's right DYS.  He wouldn't agree to my terms.
> 
> Anyway as you can see it doesn't matter if I get it or not. He's gonna say that they were not full reps cuz my arms don't lock out or that my head doesn't go all the way through.
> 
> So be it then I'm a man and I took the bet get the tutu I'll wear it. I ain't scared



Love you to death brother, but I'm not gonna lie. I think I'm on POBs side now. 

The thought of being in the warm up room with you while you're wearing a tutu is amazing. Shaved head, borderline zz top beard, and wearing a tutu. I might stroke out seeing that after I take my pre meet cocktail!


POB having to use bundys avi for a couple weeks is no biggie. I feel like you got swindled into taking bad odds. 

And I really wanted to see POB in a tutu. I feel like he would have to buy 5 of them and sew them together or something.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> He's right DYS.  He wouldn't agree to my terms.
> 
> Anyway as you can see it doesn't matter if I get it or not. He's gonna say that they were not full reps cuz my arms don't lock out or that my head doesn't go all the way through.
> 
> So be it then I'm a man and I took the bet get the tutu I'll wear it. I ain't scared



Haha you got me! You 3/4 repping mother ****er! Seriously though I could 3/4 rep 225 for 9 anyway.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Haha you got me! You 3/4 repping mother ****er! Seriously though I could 3/4 rep 225 for 9 anyway.





I say that's not a good argument since the reps are the same as the 7 were last week. And you made the bet on those reps. There wasn't and rules to the bet.

And if you can do it put up a vid.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> I say that's not a good argument since the reps are the same as the 7 were last week. And you made the bet on those reps. There wasn't and rules to the bet.
> 
> And if you can do it put up a vid.



That was a typo 

*couldn't


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> That was a typo
> 
> *couldn't




Oh okay.....


----------



## Tren4Life

I haven't been in the gym at all this week. I've been sick as hell and can't hardly eat. I lost 13 pounds and I'm down to 235. I am feeling better now though so I'll be back at it next week.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Temp set back bro. Hit it hard now that you feel better


----------



## NbleSavage

Hit the feed bag and the weights with a vengeance, Brother. You'll be back to good in no time.


----------



## ECKSRATED

13 pounds?  What'd u do catch the HIV for a week? It's all water weight. You'll be killing it again in no time.


----------



## Tren4Life

I am going to order a damn cow so I can get my weight back for sure. 

Oh yea starting 100 mg of that magical steroid anadrol on Monday. Horay!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> I am going to order a damn cow so I can get my weight back for sure.
> 
> Oh yea starting 100 mg of that magical steroid anadrol on Monday. Horay!!!!



Lmao. Anadrol will certainly help with the weight hahahaha. 

Honestly though you wouldn't have lost much muscle in a week's time unless you had some muscle wasting disease. Most of the 13lbs I bet is just water weight, depleted glycogen stores, and less food in the GI tract. You'll be back up to weight in a few days I predict


----------



## Tren4Life

I was planning on squating today but there was a brother useing the good squat rack so I changed gears and benched. Had a pretty good day too 

Did my warm up sets 
135x5
185x5
225x3
275x1
315x1


Working singles
335x1
375x1
405x1
The 405 came up nice with no stall at all. I'm hoping to be able to open with it. 

Did some assistance work too

315x8
275x10
275x8
225x8


After being so sick last week, I call this a win.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> I was planning on squating today but there was a brother useing the good squat rack so I changed gears and benched. Had a pretty good day too
> 
> Did my warm up sets
> 135x5
> 185x5
> 225x3
> 275x1
> 315x1
> 
> 
> Working singles
> 335x1
> 375x1
> 405x1
> The 405 came up nice with no stall at all. I'm hoping to be able to open with it.
> 
> Did some assistance work too
> 
> 315x8
> 275x10
> 275x8
> 225x8
> 
> 
> After being so sick last week, I call this a win.



"Someone was in the squat rack" = I really wanted to bench.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> "Someone was in the squat rack" = I really wanted to bench.



Normally I would agree but this dude was a real PL. Had on his Inzer singlet and all. 

But..... You know how I love to bench so it didn't take long to change my mind. Lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> Normally I would agree but this dude was a real PL. Had on his Inzer singlet and all.
> 
> But..... You know how I love to bench so it didn't take long to change my mind. Lol



Wait, wut? There was a guy lifting in a commercial gym in a singlet and you didn't get a pic? I mean, I wear mine while I'm raking leaves and mowing the lawn, but the singlet at the commercial gym takes the cake.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Good shit steel. Sometimes a set back like u had last week is a good thing.


----------



## stonetag

ECKSRATED said:


> Good shit steel. Sometimes a set back like u had last week is a good thing.


 Agree! Setbacks are incentive.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Good shit steel. Sometimes a set back like u had last week is a good thing.





stonetag said:


> Agree! Setbacks are incentive.





Thanks guys. You know it's funny at the time all I can see is my weight going down and I felt small and week. Hell even warming up my arms were shaking like hell but the bar never slowed down so I was happy.


----------



## ECKSRATED

It's funny because when i used to go out and get wasted on the weekends years ago I would always be strong as shit the next monday In the gym.  I dunno if it has something to do with glycogen stores being completely drained but I might just start getting wasted again. Lol.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I was planning on squating today but there was a brother useing the good squat rack so I changed gears and benched. Had a pretty good day too
> 
> Did my warm up sets
> 135x5
> 185x5
> 225x3
> 275x1
> 315x1
> 
> 
> Working singles
> 335x1
> 375x1
> 405x1
> The 405 came up nice with no stall at all. I'm hoping to be able to open with it.
> 
> Did some assistance work too
> 
> 315x8
> 275x10
> 275x8
> 225x8
> 
> 
> After being so sick last week, I call this a win.



Your working set jumps are to big:

Did my warm up sets 
135x5
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x2
345x1

Working singles
375x1
395x1
405x1

What I'm saying is if this is training and not testing an opener you want more volume and much smaller jump on the working sets.

If it's testing an opener you still want smaller working set jumps but less volume warming up.

But all in all awesome job brother much stronger bench then mine.

The volume will get you stronger while staying AWAY from bench PR's meaning staying at and under 95% or ass Lilly dose under at or under 92.5%.

You do not want huge jumps on the platform.


----------



## Tren4Life

I thought I would get you guys a depth check this week. This is a warm up set of 275. 

I worked out to 465 for a single tonight.  Everything was going good up til 405 and then 435 and 465 felt like a ton. Like I was gonna roll forward. I thought I had the bar down low enough but I guess not. So I backed down to 315 and repositioned the bar. I did 3 sets of 7 here and they felt great, now all I have to do is get used to the bar being so low on my back. 

Anyway here it is.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Omfg.  Worst curls ever. 

1. In the squat rack
2. No elbow extension
3. Body English to curl 45lbs
4. Curls are for gurls


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Omfg.  Worst curls ever.
> 
> 1. In the squat rack
> 2. No elbow extension
> 3. Body English to curl 45lbs
> 4. Curls are for gurls





Ya know what's fukked up though. That little skinny guy can do behind the neck pull ups and hand stand push ups in the corner. Lol.


----------



## NbleSavage

Depth looked just fine IMO, Brother. Glad you're back in the groove after taking sick!


----------



## Big Worm

Real PL have shit stains in their singlet. Did you check him for shit stains?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> Ya know what's fukked up though. That little skinny guy can do behind the neck pull ups and hand stand push ups in the corner. Lol.



That's what skinny guys do.


----------



## JackC4

PillarofBalance said:


> Omfg.  Worst curls ever.
> 
> 1. In the squat rack
> 2. No elbow extension
> 3. Body English to curl 45lbs
> 4. Curls are for gurls



That dudes an internet sensation and he doesn't even know it.


----------



## AlphaD

PillarofBalance said:


> Omfg.  Worst curls ever.
> 
> 1. In the squat rack
> 2. No elbow extension
> 3. Body English to curl 45lbs
> 4. Curls are for gurls



Once again Steel caught me in his vid. Im doing my best guys......you dont need to be harsh on me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

AlphaD said:


> Once again Steel caught me in his vid. Im doing my best guys......you dont need to be harsh on me.



That how Pillar has you getting ready for the PL'ing meet lmao???


----------



## Tren4Life

Listen to the very beginning of the vid. You'll hear me say I'm going for a PR attempt. While I was warming up a guy comes in and starts doing curls in the squat rack. He was watching me like a hawk and as soon as I took my ear phones off to put my phone on the bench to make the vid, he starts talking to me. " do you compete? What weight class are you in? ". I lost my focus for a split second and it was gone. I lost the last rep.  ****!!!!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage

Damn solid 9 reps, Mate. You're pressing like a beast! No honor lost. And yea, fawk that talking guy. Use that for motivation next attempt.


----------



## Tren4Life

Docd187123 said:


> That how Pillar has you getting ready for the PL'ing meet lmao???



Now that is damn funny Doc. Yea Pillars program has Alpha doing curls instead of OHP. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> Now that is damn funny Doc. Yea Pillars program has Alpha doing curls instead of OHP. Lol



He may not get a total and an invite to RUM but he will look damn good in a singlet


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> He may not get a total and an invite to RUM but he will look damn good in a singlet



His arms are already bigger than mine. lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> His arms are already bigger than mine. lol



No shit his triceps are getting really thick from all the pressing.


----------



## Tren4Life

I think with some form help we can get a few pounds out of his bench.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Damn Im gone for a day or two and all hell breaks loose.  This is like Bigfoot footage... the dipshit curling the bar in the squat rack.

Meanwhile your putting up solid gains and lifts with attitude.  I couldn't be more proud of you.  MPs standing up is mans work anyone can sit down and do them. Your showing and going for raw power.


----------



## PillarofBalance




----------



## heavydeads83

looking beast as hell steeler.  it's the beard,  i'm telling ya.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


>



What an excellent ending


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steel where's the videos and updates homie?


----------



## Tren4Life

Things aren't going to well for me right now. 

My squat is way off and it's gonna take some box squatting to fix it.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Why u say it's off? What happened? Either way good luck man


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Things aren't going to well for me right now.
> 
> My squat is way off and it's gonna take some box squatting to fix it.



Edit!.......................


----------



## SFGiants

By the way I was wrong about speed squats always being done on a box for 2 reps so I apologize for it. what was pounded in my head as a geared lifter  it's a Westside thing but I see most them names I named doing then just like you were before I said something about the box they just take light weight and don't care how many reps they just go fast. Most of them names are ex Westsiders also literally from the gym and they do not train that style anymore as raws lifters.


----------



## SFGiants

Edit!............


----------



## Tren4Life

My knees have wondered in to far and they are going out over my toes to far. The box will help me widen out and keep my knees back. You can see the difference in my old vids.


----------



## NbleSavage

Always got to be looking to refine your form, Mate. No honor lost there - its a positive thing!


----------



## Tren4Life

New PR. 

450 SS bar box squat.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Bringing your own SS Bar into the gym is hard core!


----------



## SFGiants

DieYoungStrong said:


> Bringing your own SS Bar into the gym is hard core!



I had to do the same thing for months and I can say getting it in the car and into the gym was nothing it's taking it back out to the car after training that sucks ass.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> New PR.
> 
> 450 SS bar box squat.



That looked really damn good!


----------



## Luscious Lei

DieYoungStrong said:


> Bringing your own SS Bar into the gym is hard core!



He didn't, he just made one by bending a regular bar with his bare hands


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't have to take it with me, I leave it and the box there. I'm in pretty good with the trainers and they let my use a locked room to keep it in. 


Next week I'll go for 475.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

SFGiants said:


> I had to do the same thing for months and I can say getting it in the car and into the gym was nothing it's taking it back out to the car after training that sucks ass.



I feel the same way when I drag my milk crates full of chains into the gym. I dread leaving....


----------



## AlphaD

DieYoungStrong said:


> I feel the same way when I drag my milk crates full of chains into the gym. I dread leaving....



Just get used to carrying those chains around Cratchit, you will be doing so in Hell too.


----------



## Big Worm

I say from now on all vids you post, you must be in your singlet.


----------



## snake

Damn Steel!
You get much out of those box squats? The idea of compressing my spine scares the shit out of me. You'll smoke the extra 25 lbs next week!


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Damn Steel!
> You get much out of those box squats? The idea of compressing my spine scares the shit out of me. You'll smoke the extra 25 lbs next week!




BoxSquats4Life brother. 


Team man they help me force my knees out and keep them from going out over my toes.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

SFGiants said:


> That looked really damn good!



Yeah, what he said ^^^^^^


----------



## Tren4Life

IWannaGetBig said:


> Yeah, what he said ^^^^^^



I love the sig man. I feel like we should share an ice cream cone or something. lol


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> That looked really damn good!



Thanks man. I have a new love / hate with that bar. 

It's not gonna beat me. Fuk that !!!


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> I say from now on all vids you post, you must be in your singlet.




You just wanna see my package


----------



## NbleSavage

Damn, Steel - that looked to come up easy! You scary strong!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Damn, Steel - that looked to come up easy! You scary strong!



You know what's fukked up is last week I wasn't eating right or at all for that matter and I had trouble with 365. 

That's the power of food.


----------



## JackC4

DieYoungStrong said:


> Bringing your own SS Bar into the gym is hard core!



I need that bar!!! 180$ on eBay 

Nice rep, steeler.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> You know what's fukked up is last week I wasn't eating right or at all for that matter and I had trouble with 365.
> 
> That's the power of food.



Tell me about it.  You witnessed first hand my fail on a day of barely eating...


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Tell me about it.  You witnessed first hand my fail on a day of barely eating...



Yea don't do that anymore please. 

Your gonna be fine on meet day. I want you to do this though after your opener just think of your second as 15 more pounds. No big deal just 15 more pounds.


----------



## Tren4Life

JackC4 said:


> I need that bar!!! 180$ on eBay
> 
> Nice rep, steeler.




Dude if you can afford it I would highly suggest getting it. It works great for suspended good mornings too.


----------



## JackC4

Steelers4Life said:


> Dude if you can afford it I would highly suggest getting it. It works great for suspended good mornings too.



Yeah I'm gonna to shop around, the barbell has been destroying my shoulders lately. My range of motion is limited.

That's looks like a quality investment


----------



## Tren4Life

Tonight is bench night and I decided to make a vid of assistance work.  

This is the last set 
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10
150x12

This is also a PR for me. I've never gone over 140


----------



## stonetag

Great lift bro! I would be picking up my nuts after that.


----------



## ken Sass

SFGiants said:


> You'd be a pussy if all you did was bench!


lol F.U................( I LOVE SFG LOL)


----------



## Tren4Life

ken Sass said:


> lol F.U................( I LOVE SFG LOL)





Hey Kenny!!!

Glad you came by.


----------



## Tren4Life

Speed squat day. This is 225+250 bands

Oh yea and a PR!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so today was an epic fail. Please don't try this at home. 






When I picked the bar up I knew it was bad. I didn't have enough air in my belly and that fukkin bar crushes my chest with 475. You can see me wobble a little then I was out. My tail bone is sore as hell but if I can walk in the morning I should be fine.


----------



## LeanHerm

That vid isn't plsying dude


----------



## LeanHerm

Damn dude I'm sorry bro.  That looked bad


----------



## ECKSRATED

Jesus u OK steel?


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Jesus u OK steel?




My tail bone is a little sore. If I can walk in the morning I should be fine.


----------



## widehips71

Holy shit that looked painful.  Mad props for putting up a fail though.  That takes balls


----------



## Tren4Life

widehips71 said:


> Holy shit that looked painful.  Mad props for putting up a fail though.  That takes balls



 I'm not afraid to put up fails. You guys are my family.


----------



## Stevethedream

Damn brother I hope everything feels good tomorrow for u! Looked pretty Damn bad bro! I'll pray that you'll be fine brother!


----------



## Seeker

Damn bro! I love you man .lol! Why are there always dorks in your vids?


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> Damn bro! I love you man .lol! Why are there always dorks in your vids?





Cuz I go to golds and there is a college right down the street.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Damn bro,

looked to me like your right foot/ankle shifted on the second step backwards. Did it roll on you?


----------



## Tren4Life

IWannaGetBig said:


> Damn bro,
> 
> looked to me like your right foot/ankle shifted on the second step backwards. Did it roll on you?




No my legs are fine just my tail bone is sore. At about the second step back is when I passed out. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Wait u passed out?


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Wait u passed out?





Yea I took to much air in my chest. And that fukkin bar crushes your chest. To much internal pressure wil knock you right out.


----------



## AlphaD

Steel, i am glad you are alright man.  After you text me the vid, i couldnt watch it again.  By you posting in your thread, it show getting to top isnt easy.....along with the fails, aches and pains we know its worth it.


----------



## snake

Steel! God damn! I'm glad you're ok because that could have been a lot worse. Holy shit, you looked like someone shot you at the rate you went down. Freakin' rack saved my ass more than once too. Makes me shake my head when I see people squatting outside the rack, competition excluded.

You're a better man then I, I don't think I would have posted that vid.


----------



## snake

Ow, despite my better judgement, I went back and watched the video again. At the end of the video the dude asks if you were alright and your response was "Yeh" Now that's Ol' School Steeler Strong!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Steel, i am glad you are alright man.  After you text me the vid, i couldnt watch it again.  By you posting in your thread, it show getting to top isnt easy.....along with the fails, aches and pains we know its worth it.





Thanks Alpha. 
I'm not anywhere near the top yet it's a long way off.
When I first came here most of the vids I put up had something wrong with them. I just didn't know what it was so I was asking for help. I've come a long way in the sport in the last year and Im at the point now where I know what I did wrong. Most of the time I'll tell you what it was and by doing that I'm helping the reader. I'm pretty sure there are people that watch my vids and don't post, which is fine with me. I started this thread as a way for you guys to watch my progress and now it seams like it has turned into a way for me to help the younger guys who maybe don't want to put a vid of themselves on the Internet. I promised POB that I would give back as much as I could to the board because I got so much help when I started. 

I don't mind putting up my mistakes because if you've never failed you've never tried ( Joliver)


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Steel! God damn! I'm glad you're ok because that could have been a lot worse. Holy shit, you looked like someone shot you at the rate you went down. Freakin' rack saved my ass more than once too. Makes me shake my head when I see people squatting outside the rack, competition excluded.
> 
> You're a better man then I, I don't think I would have posted that vid.





snake said:


> Ow, despite my better judgement, I went back and watched the video again. At the end of the video the dude asks if you were alright and your response was "Yeh" Now that's Ol' School Steeler Strong!



I had a fumble once when I first started squating and ever since then I don't ever squat without the safety bars in place. Your new to my thread Snake but I usually lift at home by myself so safety is a must.


----------



## PillarofBalance

snake said:


> Steel! God damn! I'm glad you're ok because that could have been a lot worse. Holy shit, you looked like someone shot you at the rate you went down. Freakin' rack saved my ass more than once too. Makes me shake my head when I see people squatting outside the rack, competition excluded.
> 
> You're a better man then I, I don't think I would have posted that vid.



I think it's stupid in competition too. Had a friend this past weekend at a meet in Texas and they use the squat stand. Bar slipped off his back and he just leaped forward and the bar smashed on the ground. And look at Brandon lilly. That could have stapled him

Best option is a monolift with safety straps/chains in place. You can still walk it out if preferred and have that measure of safety while not being confined to a certain width due to poor cage construction.


----------



## ECKSRATED

PillarofBalance said:


> I think it's stupid in competition too. Had a friend this past weekend at a meet in Texas and they use the squat stand. Bar slipped off his back and he just leaped forward and the bar smashed on the ground. And look at Brandon lilly. That could have stapled him
> 
> Best option is a monolift with safety straps/chains in place. You can still walk it out if preferred and have that measure of safety while not being confined to a certain width due to poor cage construction.


I heard their gonna start using smith machines for all 3 lifts soon.


----------



## SFGiants

Could be more then breath like BP or sugar so just watch yourself for the same signs and go from there bro.

Seriously I have only seen guys with real tight gear on passout besides that deadlift video but that was a Deadlift it can make you faintish.

Could just be the tork and breath!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Damn Steel. That's was nasty. Glad your ok. That could have ended really bad.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Could be more then breath like BP or sugar so just watch yourself for the same signs and go from there bro.
> 
> Seriously I have only seen guys with real tight gear on passout besides that deadlift video but that was a Deadlift it can make you faintish.
> 
> Could just be the tork and breath!





DieYoungStrong said:


> Damn Steel. That's was nasty. Glad your ok. That could have ended really bad.




Thanks guys. I really think it was the combination of the SS bar and the fact that I was so wound up about he PR attempt that I couldn't get the air in my belly and it ended up in my chest. If you've never tried and SS bar I urge you to try it with about half of what you think you can do. It puts an incredible amount of pressure on your chest. 


SS bar   -  1 
S4L.      -  0


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks guys. I really think it was the combination of the SS bar and the fact that I was so wound up about he PR attempt that I couldn't get the air in my belly and it ended up in my chest. If you've never tried and SS bar I urge you to try it with about half of what you think you can do. It puts an incredible amount of pressure on your chest.
> 
> 
> SS bar   -  1
> S4L.      -  0



They are awesome for chain suspended gm's, I have only got up to 305 for 5, could have got more maybe but was doing 5's.


----------



## SFGiants

I do the gm's extreme wide and stict none of this swinging bullshit also with an arced back, I do them to strengthen the deadlift.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> I do the gm's extreme wide and stict none of this swinging bullshit also with an arced back, I do them to strengthen the deadlift.




I do them too.  I hit 315 for a triple once and I was toast.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

snake said:


> I don't think I would have posted that vid.



This^^^^

It says a lot about a person who is willing to show his mistakes/fails so that others may learn by them. Respect.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I do them too.  I hit 315 for a triple once and I was toast.



Try not to go under 5's with those bro, people doing singles and such are lucking for some serious trouble just take that squat as an example of the truth about that bar.

I have years experience with that bar one is a 65lb bar the other 80lb I also had to use a SSB exclusively for at least 6 months.


----------



## SFGiants

IWannaGetBig said:


> This^^^^
> 
> It says a lot about a person who is willing to show his mistakes/fails so that others may learn by them. Respect.



Video's aren't for ego but it's what most use them for they are instructional, I'd rather learn what's going wrong then focus on all the good.

Steeler uses videos for the right reasons.

Meet and PR vids are another thing but training should be to watch your form good or BAD, you have to see the good to see what works!


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Try not to go under 5's with those bro, people doing singles and such are lucking for some serious trouble just take that squat as an example of the truth about that bar.
> 
> I have years experience with that bar one is a 65lb bar the other 80lb I also had to use a SSB exclusively for at least 6 months.



You know I never really thought of it that way but your right and from now on I'll be doing sets of 5. 

Thanks man.


----------



## JackC4

Hey That coulda been a lot worse, get some ice on that tail bone brudda. 

Get right, we look forward to your vids.


----------



## heavydeads83

JackC4 said:


> Hey That coulda been a lot worse, get some ice on that tail bone brudda.
> 
> Get right, we look forward to your vids.



just seen this.  Gotdamn brother,  glad you're ok.  some people don't realize 475 lbs is enough weight to fukk you up very bad.  shit happens,  take it easy for a day or two though big man.


----------



## NbleSavage

Damn, Brother. Glad you're ok. Much respect for pushing your boundaries the way you do! If you're not failing once in a while, you're not growing.


----------



## ECKSRATED

So I was browsing the RPS site and saw some records. The bench record is 475 for 220 class. Might have to change that come April.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> So I was browsing the RPS site and saw some records. The bench record is 475 for 220 class. Might have to change that come April.



475 fukk I can barely squat that much.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

heavydeads83 said:


> just seen this.  Gotdamn brother,  glad you're ok.  some people don't realize 475 lbs is enough weight to fukk you up very bad.  shit happens,  take it easy for a day or two though big man.



I got a 3rd degree ACL sprain over the summer doing widowmakers with 225 on the bar. Any weight can fuk you up when shit goes wrong. 475 is enough weight to cripple you.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> 475 fukk I can barely squat that much.



Me too lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

Bench vid!!!  Set 5 of 7 @ 335


----------



## Tren4Life

This is a PR 335x3. Sorry SFG.


----------



## ECKSRATED

An. I. Mal.


----------



## snake

Steelers4Life said:


> This is a PR 335x3. Sorry SFG.


Intents my man! Your vids should be used before all heavy sets. I feed off of them!


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Intents my man! Your vids should be used before all heavy sets. I feed of of them!



Always glad to help brother.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> This is a PR 335x3. Sorry SFG.



What no lurk alam?

Nice set, I am actually changing things up and may change to sets of 8 since they will be done on a light day now not a heavy day.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I was waiting for that rack to go right through that mirror.


----------



## Tren4Life

I'm nine weeks out of the meet I'm doing the first week of Dec. I just couldn't wait till next week to start my new cycle. I'll be running a gram of test, 750 npp, 600 mast.  I'm gonna run 50 dbol for a month and switch to 100 of drol till the meet. I'm experimenting with this cycle so we shall see what happens.  I've been between 240 and 245 for a few weeks if I can get up over 250 without getting fat I'm gonna do it. I can cut water pretty easy to get back to 242. 

My goals for this meet are to open with my PRs from the last meet and go from there. I'll have to triple all of them in the mean time to be comfortable with it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Did I tell you I am doing a dl only in December in single ply? Might do push pull actually. We will see. Should be interesting. A few weeks to learn the gear lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Did I tell you I am doing a dl only in December in single ply? Might do push pull actually. We will see. Should be interesting. A few weeks to learn the gear lol.





No you didn't tell me that. Is it the meet I'm doing?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> No you didn't tell me that. Is it the meet I'm doing?


No its up in woodswise area. Uphill is coming with me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> No its up in woodswise area. Uphill is coming with me.



Ahem, ahem. I'm coming too. Can't miss a chance to see you in a suit.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> No its up in woodswise area. Uphill is coming with me.



I told my wife that when I get laid off I'm coming up o your house and stay for a week so I can lift with you guys. 

I didn't get a response from her so that's a sold maybe.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm nine weeks out of the meet I'm doing the first week of Dec. I just couldn't wait till next week to start my new cycle. I'll be running a gram of test, 750 npp, 600 mast.  I'm gonna run 50 dbol for a month and switch to 100 of drol till the meet. I'm experimenting with this cycle so we shall see what happens.  I've been between 240 and 245 for a few weeks if I can get up over 250 without getting fat I'm gonna do it. I can cut water pretty easy to get back to 242.
> 
> My goals for this meet are to open with my PRs from the last meet and go from there. I'll have to triple all of them in the mean time to be comfortable with it.



I will be there for the meet.......


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ahem, ahem. I'm coming too. Can't miss a chance to see you in a suit.


Sounds good. It's a few hours from me so I am splitting a room with one of my heterolifepartners.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds good. It's a few hours from me so I am splitting a room with one of my heterolifepartners.



You might want to room with uhc. I snore and fart a lot in my sleep. I might have to sleep in my truck.


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> You might want to room with uhc. I snore and fart a lot in my sleep. I might have to sleep in my truck.


Not with uhc. He has his godson with him competing. I am with d.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is set 4 of 6@350.


----------



## snake

Nice and easy; a walk in the park! I'm going to implement your set-up advice. I see what your talking about in that video.


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Nice and easy; a walk in the park! I'm going to implement your set-up advice. I see what your talking about in that video.




It's gonna take practice for you to get as tight as you should be. Jol says if you set up 3 times in a row before you start benching and your not sweating your not tight enough. 

And the leg drive thing takes some getting used to. 

Try this.  Take a weight that r quotes some effort like 225 and pause it on your chest. Staying tight, put just a little pressure up on the bar and drive your toes( if you set up like me ) into the floor and see what happens to the bar.

PS. I got that idea from Jol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Where the **** is jol?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> Where the **** is jol?



He's been around. He's busy though. Imagine trying to manage a large group of Messicans who don't speak English, and you don't speak Spanish....it could get pretty time consuming.


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> He's been around. He's busy though. Imagine trying to manage a large group of Messicans who don't speak English, and you don't speak Spanish....it could get pretty time consuming.


I would imagine it's similar to managing a board full of "juiced up retards" as my wife calls it.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> I would imagine it's similar to managing a board full of "juiced up retards" as my wife calls it.





Wait you didn't tell her I'm on Steroids did you?


----------



## NbleSavage

Bench looks strong, Steel. Couldn't stop laughing at the kid in the mirror doing some sort of bodyweight squat with his arms sticking out...


----------



## Tren4Life

Speed squats!!!!  245 on the bar and 250 in bands.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

DieYoungStrong said:


> Imagine trying to manage a large group of Messicans who don't speak English, and you don't speak Spanish....it could get pretty time consuming.



It's neither time consuming or difficult. It's really simple, withhold pay on payday and you will be amazed at how well the English flows out of there mouth. True story.


----------



## SFGiants

Your killing me with these touch and goes. :32 (9):


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Your killing me with these touch and goes. :32 (9):



I'll work on that next week. It was almost 500 at the top though.


----------



## NbleSavage

I love the smell of ammonia in the morning...


----------



## ken Sass

Steelers4Life said:


> This is set 4 of 6@350.


very nice, made it look easy


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steel I asked my wife today if she wanted to take a little trip to Allentown in December to watch some animal lift and she said she would.  Might be there rooting you on.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Steel I asked my wife today if she wanted to take a little trip to Allentown in December to watch some animal lift and she said she would.  Might be there rooting you on.



That would be great man.  Always glad to have the support of my UG brothers.


----------



## Tren4Life

375 GM. PR. Fuk yea !!!!!


----------



## Seeker

Damn! Lol you crazy bastard.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Now having met you in person I can say this:

You are one big, strong, motivated, and scary sumbitch. 




....oh and you'd look FABULOUS in a pink singlet


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pussyyyyy.


----------



## stonetag

I think you single handedly scared the fuk out of everyone in that gym!  lol...nice work


----------



## Tren4Life

stonetag said:


> I think you single handedly scared the fuk out of everyone in that gym!  lol...nice work



That's right fuk those pussies.


----------



## NbleSavage

That was insane!! The growling just made it all the more epic. Wish I could have seen the looks on the faces of those around you 

Great lift, congrats on the PR!!


----------



## Tren4Life

Thanks guys, I think that will be the last heavy single for a while. Next week will be 5s then back on the box for  3 weeks. 
I'm 8 weeks out now and this prep cycle is gonna be different than the last one I did and whet the other guys do. This is a Westside template and it will be hard and heavy right up to meet day. 

I'm up to between 250 and 260 right now. After the last meet I started OHPing again and my traps blew up and so did my upper chest. That's why everyone is saying I'm so much bigger than I was in the spring. It's not really that big of a deal but I needed a better foundation to bench on if I'm gonna put up 450 this time.


----------



## Stevethedream

Damn that's pretty impressive STEELE! Good job brother!


----------



## AlphaD

Awesome, just fukin awesome.  That same intensity you had there is same intensity you poured out to me at the meet........its contagious.


----------



## ECKSRATED

260?!?!?! You big fukker. U dropping to 242 at this uocoming meet or no?


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> 260?!?!?! You big fukker. U dropping to 242 at this uocoming meet or no?



Yes sir that's right. I'm getting those records at 242.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

We're gonna need to amputate his leg to get him to 242.


----------



## losieloos

Love the intensity.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> We're gonna need to amputate his leg to get him to 242.



I'll bet you a steak dinner I get to 242. Any takers?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> I'll bet you a steak dinner I get to 242. Any takers?



Nah, but if you set the fed record at 242 in December, I will gladly send you a few Omaha Steaks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> I'll bet you a steak dinner I get to 242. Any takers?



I'm betting with you S4. I want a steak dinner also when you're sitting at a lean 242 lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

U doing the "joliver 20 pounds in 2 days weight loss" program?


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nah, but if you set the fed record at 242 in December, I will gladly send you a few Omaha Steaks.




I'm not just gonna set one. I'm gonna set 3 in the same day. And maybe just maybe all 4.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> U doing the "joliver 20 pounds in 2 days weight loss" program?



Ancient Chinese secret.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay men this is a sick PR for me. I've only ever hit 365 for 5 once. This is set 5 of 6. I'm glad I made the vid on this one cuz the last one was ugly. 






What are your thoughts on my bar speed ?


----------



## SFGiants

All looks great bro and the bar speed is perfect IMO.

Right now I have that issue with heavy bench and seem to take it down like I'm in a shirt lol, I'm shaky at the top also it's due to not having heavy in my hands for over 2 years. My bar speed going up they say is real fast but going down is slow.

Your bar speed going both directions is FAST.

Don't try to go too fast it will throw you out of your groove, this happened to me with 315 last night.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Sexy bastard. 

Kinda upset u didn't scare everyone in the gym by screaming though. 

Good liftin steel.


----------



## losieloos

I only watch Steelers videos just so I can hear him scream.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Sexy bastard.
> 
> Kinda upset u didn't scare everyone in the gym by screaming though.
> 
> Good liftin steel.






losieloos said:


> I only watch Steelers videos just so I can hear him scream.




Hahaha. You guys would have been happy if I would have had a spotter.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

SFGiants said:


> I'm shaky at the top also it's due to not having heavy in my hands for over 2 years. My bar speed going up they say is real fast but going down is slow.



Steel, nice lifts!

SF, so that I understand you, are you attributing the shaky at the top and going down slow to not having heavy weight in your hands? The reason I'm curious about this is because when I first take the weight off the rack and get set, I then begin going down and always take my first rep down, slowly. Seems that after the first rep I have a smooth, steady pace. It's just the first. I've always thought it was me, just wanting to get a feel for the kind of weight on the bar. I do this with or without a liftoff.


----------



## heavydeads83

SFGiants said:


> All looks great bro and the bar speed is perfect IMO.
> 
> Right now I have that issue with heavy bench and seem to take it down like I'm in a shirt lol, I'm shaky at the top also it's due to not having heavy in my hands for over 2 years. My bar speed going up they say is real fast but going down is slow.
> 
> Your bar speed going both directions is FAST.
> 
> Don't try to go too fast it will throw you out of your groove, this happened to me with 315 last night.



I bring the bar down slow in heavier weight and i'll never change that.  I stay tighter that way.  Mad respect for the dudes that can come down fast though.


----------



## heavydeads83

Steel,  you're strong as hell dude man.


----------



## SFGiants

heavydeads83 said:


> I bring the bar down slow in heavier weight and i'll never change that.  I stay tighter that way.  Mad respect for the dudes that can come down fast though.



2 teammates are about at a raw 500 bench one takes it down fast one slow the slower one says as long as it's done with authority.


----------



## ECKSRATED

heavydeads83 said:


> I bring the bar down slow in heavier weight and i'll never change that.  I stay tighter that way.  Mad respect for the dudes that can come down fast though.


I agree. Coming down too fast can cause injuries. I feel it in my elbows if i go to fast.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I agree. Coming down too fast can cause injuries. I feel it in my elbows if i go to fast.



Plus you lost you tightness if you go to fast. Or atleast I would.


----------



## AlphaD

losieloos said:


> I only watch Steelers videos just so I can hear him scream.



Loosie, you watch Steels vids, because you secretly like PLing over BBing, just tell the truth..,,,


----------



## ken Sass

i come down slow with heavy weight, if i come down fast i seem to get out of my groove and end up with the bar pinning me down. my groove is about 2 inches below the nipple line i go fast i end up about 2 inches above. you look strong as hell steel


----------



## Tren4Life

I had the urge to squat heavy yesterday.  Bad idea Steel!!!! Aparently my back wasnt heeled back up after the heavy GM on mon

I tweeted my back just a little on this warm up single. After this I did 4 singles with 455 and called it good.

On a brighter note my depth is good and I got the bar down on my shoulders pretty well. 






I'm gonna do some 1rm work next week and start a peaking cycle for the meet.


----------



## NbleSavage

Looked strong, Steel. Low-back overuse aches & pains are a drag. I'm still working through some pain from a particularly intense session of RDLs from two bloody weeks ago. 

The hardest thing is staying out of the gym when your body is telling you to do so.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

NbleSavage said:


> The hardest thing is staying out of the gym when your body is telling you to do so.



Aint' this the truth!


----------



## Big Worm

S4L always working hard. Keep it up.


----------



## Tren4Life

Thanks for the help Alpha.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Haha hahaha that fukk yea just made my week steel. 

Congrats on the pr. Strong fukker


----------



## ECKSRATED

Alpha has sexy hands. Perfect for handys.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha hahaha that fukk yea just made my week steel.
> 
> Congrats on the pr. Strong fukker



Thanks man. It'll take me a while to catch you though. Lol



ECKSRATED said:


> Alpha has sexy hands. Perfect for handys.




They are a little ruff lately. He's been DLing a lot.


----------



## DF

Great job Steel! Congrats!


----------



## PillarofBalance

I'd recognize those meaty hands at the end of the video anywhere 

Mmmmmm


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Fukk yeah!


----------



## Tren4Life

I know some of you guys following my thread are working on bringing up your bench too. Here is some food for thought, after I hit this single I went back to 405 and hit 3 more singles. Then did 235x6x4 sets incline and my hams and glutes are sore as hell this morning.


----------



## AlphaD

ECKSRATED said:


> Alpha has sexy hands. Perfect for handys.



They have come a long way since my fluffer days.



PillarofBalance said:


> I'd recognize those meaty hands at the end of the video anywhere
> 
> Mmmmmm



Is that why you kept asking me to massage your back at your house, saying it's part of the programming?



Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks for the help Alpha.



You bet man.  Like I said anytime.  Wish my back wasn't acting up or I would have benched with you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks for the help Alpha.



Goddam Steel, your energy is fukking contagious.


----------



## Tren4Life

Docd187123 said:


> Goddam Steel, your energy is fukking contagious.





Thanks Doc. 
I wish you could be standing there when I come off the bench. lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Doc.
> I wish you could be standing there when I come off the bench. lol



We should arrange a training day lol!


----------



## NbleSavage

Congrats, Mate! Damn, you bring the intensity!!


----------



## snake

Nice my man on that bench! There's nothing like the natural high of a PR; all's right in the world for days after one of them. Success begets success so now you have set yourself up for even better numbers. Keep it going brotha!


----------



## stonetag

Damn savage brother! Like mentioned above you bring it! Fuk me I want that intensity back.


----------



## Tren4Life

I had another PR on my bench yesterday. This time it's a rep PR and I don't have a vid. I needed my tunes to get 315x12. 

Then I did 2 sets of 20 with 135 on the incline bench and called it a day.


----------



## heavydeads83

you've came a long way man.  congratulations steel.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> you've came a long way man.  congratulations steel.



Thanks brother. I remember when I first came here almost 2 years ago benching 300 was my goal. Now I have my sights set on 500. lol.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks brother. I remember when I first came here almost 2 years ago benching 300 was my goal. Now I have my sights set on 500. lol.



This is the kind of motivation I know I can always find in Steeler's thread. Great progress, Mate!!


----------



## ECKSRATED

The race to 500.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> The race to 500.




You better tighten up your fukkin boot straps big boy cuz I'm coming for you.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I just called my boy for some halo dbol deca tren and tne. Lol


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks brother. I remember when I first came here almost 2 years ago benching 300 was my goal. Now I have my sights set on 500. lol.



that's the way to be bro.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks brother. I remember when I first came here almost 2 years ago benching 300 was my goal. Now I have my sights set on 500. lol.



Thats awesome brother, i know you will do it.  Hell you got me past 300 mark.....never would have imagined.


----------



## Tren4Life

Well I'm back in the dungeon again now men and all is right with the world again. I was nervous about squating today but ended up with a 20 pound pr on my triple.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nice PR Brother!!!


----------



## Iron1

Fuk yea Steel!


----------



## heavydeads83

good depth brotha


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> good depth brotha



My fed is getting fussy about depth so I'm trying to go a little deeper.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> My fed is getting fussy about depth so I'm trying to go a little deeper.



Thats what she said......


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Steelers4Life said:


> My wife is getting fussy about depth so I'm trying to go a little deeper.



No problem Steel..I went ahead and got that for ya


----------



## snake

Steel, you sunk them like a boat! There is no way on God's green earth anyone could call high. Remember you need 2 out of 3 white lights. The head judge has the worst viewpoint so even if it's close you get his/her light, now you just need to have one of the two from the sides see it your way. It shouldn't even be a concern for you with your form and depth.


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Steel, you sunk them like a boat! There is no way on God's green earth anyone could call high. Remember you need 2 out of 3 white lights. The head judge has the worst viewpoint so even if it's close you get his/her light, now you just need to have one of the two from the sides see it your way. It shouldn't even be a concern for you with your form and depth.





Yea man the depth is new to my form. If you look back before the April meet you'll see that I didn't go this deep. Actually I got 1 red in my second attempt so I had to go down in weight to get to this depth. I'm on my way back up now I think I might have enough time to triple 500 so I can open with it. 

Ill be dropping my assory work from here on out. It will be pretty much just practice for my opener till the meet. 

POB hasn't said much lately so I'm not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea man the depth is new to my form. If you look back before the April meet you'll see that I didn't go this deep. Actually I got 1 red in my second attempt so I had to go down in weight to get to this depth. I'm on my way back up now I think I might have enough time to triple 500 so I can open with it.
> 
> Ill be dropping my assory work from here on out. It will be pretty much just practice for my opener till the meet.
> 
> POB hasn't said much lately so I'm not sure if that's good or bad.



It's real smart!


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> POB hasn't said much lately so I'm not sure if that's good or bad.



I am sure he will get back to you Steel.  He has been really behind finishing his WODs at the new Crossfit gym he joined.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Last few weeks of school dood. I get on when I can and hit the top of the newsfeed.


----------



## NbleSavage

Great lift, Steel! Good seeing you in the dungeon again!


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Last few weeks of school dood. I get on when I can and hit the top of the newsfeed.



I know man finals week is coming soon. Study hard man


----------



## Seeker

I'm gonna send you a couple nudes of pinky so you can pin em up on the ply wall there for some extra motivation


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> I'm gonna send you a couple nudes of pinky so you can pin em up on the ply wall there for some extra motivation





Excellent!!! 
I'll put them next to Herms.


----------



## Tren4Life

Damn it's good to be home. 410 for a single and I pulled it out myself. Fuk yea!!!!


----------



## ken Sass

very nice!!!


----------



## snake

Looked sweet brother.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Damn it's good to be home. 410 for a single and I pulled it out myself. Fuk yea!!!!



With a hand off you had 2 possibly

It's the Great Pumpkin bench pressing Charley Brown!


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Brother, it looked to me like there was still some left in the tank. How did it feel for you going up?


----------



## Tren4Life

IWannaGetBig said:


> Brother, it looked to me like there was still some left in the tank. How did it feel for you going up?




It felt really good going up. I was happy there was no pause in the middle. I'm a month out this week and my plan is to open with 405 -410 and hit 425-430 and 445-450.


----------



## ken Sass

i lift next weekend


----------



## Tren4Life

ken Sass said:


> i lift next weekend


Good luck Ken.


----------



## BigGameHunter

What is your body weight ATM?


----------



## Tren4Life

BigGameHunter said:


> What is your body weight ATM?



242 right now.  Looks like I don't need a major cut after all.


----------



## heavydeads83

goddamn freakshow.  unracking 410 on your own and pressing it like its 225.  that's pretty badass steeler.


----------



## Bro Bundy

heavydeads83 said:


> goddamn freakshow.  unracking 410 on your own and pressing it like its 225.  that's pretty badass steeler.



thats supreme confidence right there..Good job


----------



## SFGiants

heavydeads83 said:


> goddamn freakshow.  unracking 410 on your own and pressing it like its 225.  that's pretty badass steeler.



Yup that's his new name Freakshow!


----------



## SFGiants

By the way Freakshow I know guys pressing 600 and up in a shirt that CAN'T press 405 raw.


----------



## Tren4Life

Hahaha Freakshow.  I love it !!! If you guys can get POB to approve it , I'm good with it. A nic name that is given to a person by his peers is the greatest !!! 

SFG , I'm sure I won't be benching in a shirt anytime soon cuz I lift by my self but I'm not stopping at 405.


----------



## Tren4Life

I thought I had all 10 in me today.


----------



## DF

Steelers4Life said:


> Hahaha Freakshow.  I love it !!! If you guys can get POB to approve it , I'm good with it. A nic name that is given to a person by his peers is the greatest !!!
> 
> SFG , I'm sure I won't be benching in a shirt anytime soon cuz I lift by my self but I'm not stopping at 405.



I would like to recommend the nick name T-bone or maybe Koko would be better.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

DF said:


> I would like to recommend the nick name T-bone or maybe Koko would be better.


----------



## Tren4Life

Are you fukkers calling me a gorilla?


----------



## snake

Steelers4Life said:


> SFG , I'm sure I won't be benching in a shirt anytime soon cuz I lift by my self but I'm not stopping at 405.



Just a suggestion from a brother who also lifts on his own; you can get a looser fitting single ply that with some effort you will be able to get on yourself. You may need help with it the first time until it "Sets" but it's an option if you want to add it into your training a few weeks out. Some guys get more out of a shirt then others. For me, whatever I could take out and do with a little bounce I could pause with a shirt but then my weakness was at the top where the shirt does very little.

As for lifting by yourself without a spotter of someone to call 911, all I can say is fear is a great motivator!


----------



## PillarofBalance

snake said:


> Just a suggestion from a brother who also lifts on his own; you can get a looser fitting single ply that with some effort you will be able to get on yourself. You may need help with it the first time until it "Sets" but it's an option if you want to add it into your training a few weeks out. Some guys get more out of a shirt then others. For me, whatever I could take out and do with a little bounce I could pause with a shirt but then my weakness was at the top where the shirt does very little.
> 
> As for lifting by yourself without a spotter of someone to call 911, all I can say is fear is a great motivator!


I would never recommend anyone in equipment training alone. Shit goes sour fast. But he does bench in a cage in his mom's basement as we see in the vids.

Would be interesting to see what he would be putting up in a shirt though.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> I would never recommend anyone in equipment training alone. Shit goes sour fast. But he does bench in a cage in his mom's basement as we see in the vids.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what he would be putting up in a shirt though.




Not taking the bait Pillar. 

After this meet I'm gonna focus on putting a 100 on my squat. My bench is plenty good enough for a while.



***edit***

Maybe I'd try it, if I have time to come up there and lift at your house.


----------



## snake

PillarofBalance said:


> I would never recommend anyone in equipment training alone. Shit goes sour fast. But he does bench in a cage in his mom's basement as we see in the vids.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what he would be putting up in a shirt though.



I did it. No difference with a shirt or without one from a safety standpoint. We are talking about a loose fitting shirt anyway, not the one you would be using in a comp. It also gets you use to the different feel of the weight. I did the same thing with my squats.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> I would never recommend anyone in equipment training alone. Shit goes sour fast. But he does bench in a cage in his mom's basement as we see in the vids.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what he would be putting up in a shirt though.



For 1 you can't unrack the weight in a shirt on your own and is why the 3 man hand off came about.

Ones need to be taught gear especially a shirt.


----------



## SFGiants

Also you can't even get in a shirt or suit on your own at least you need help with straps in a suit but a shirt you can't even get sleeves on on your own.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> For 1 you can't unrack the weight in a shirt on your own and is why the 3 man hand off came about.
> 
> Ones need to be taught gear especially a shirt.


Hey... Sfg. How's it going.  Why you gotta be ****ing up my game here?

That's why I wanna see it happen. It will be funny. 

Thanks for ruining my fun Captain Buzzkill.


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey... Sfg. How's it going.  Why you gotta be ****ing up my game here?
> 
> That's why I wanna see it happen. It will be funny.
> 
> Thanks for ruining my fun Captain Buzzkill.



Oops, sory lol I didn't know your plan but on the other hand a cage won't save a face dump lol!


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Oops, sory lol I didn't know your plan but on the other hand a cage won't save a face dump lol!


YEAH BRO I ****ING KNOW!

Figure he can't get any uglier. Maybe it could help?


----------



## SFGiants

I wanna see him just try to grab a bar in a good deadlift suit!


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey... Sfg. How's it going.  Why you gotta be ****ing up my game here?
> 
> That's why I wanna see it happen. It will be funny.
> 
> Thanks for ruining my fun Captain Buzzkill.





Hahaha  #youguysdoknowimnotstupidright


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> I wanna see him just try to grab a bar in a good deadlift suit!



I can hardly get my old ass down to the bar without a suit. lol


----------



## ken Sass

is that a little gray in that beard ?? you in submasters freak??


----------



## heavydeads83

I've never seen anyone even unrack the weight on their own in a shirt. didn't realize it was possible.  especially if the shirt is jacked.


----------



## Tren4Life

I've never been around one. I've seen the guys at the meet in them but that's as close as I've been. 

If I don't get this squat under control soon I might end up in gear though.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Why what's the problem with your squat?


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Why what's the problem with your squat?





My hips are really tight and I'm not getting down where I need to be.its making me twist in the hole, my knees are all over the place and it has me afraid of fukkin up my back.


----------



## ECKSRATED

All them Damm box squats u do. Lol. Ditch them ****ers.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Sounds like you need some pause squats. Pause in the hole in a good position, and really concentrate on spreading the floor as you start coming up.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> All them Damm box squats u do. Lol. Ditch them ****ers.



No way man. #boxsquats4life


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> Sounds like you need some pause squats. Pause in the hole in a good position, and really concentrate on spreading the floor as you start coming up.





Pillar has me lined out. 

It's the same Prob I had before only it's deeper in the squat.


----------



## Tren4Life

I guess I forgot to put this up. 

I was warming up and I always watch my vid between sets for my squat  just to look for problems. I decided to stop here at 225 because I felt myself rock forward in the hole. Then I sent the vid to Pillar and he noticed my knees go all funky. So I watched closer and can see myself twist in the hole.  Prob what is loosening up my back.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> I guess I forgot to put this up.
> 
> I was warming up and I always watch my vid between sets for my squat  just to look for problems. I decided to stop here at 225 because I felt myself rock forward in the hole. Then I sent the vid to Pillar and he noticed my knees go all funky. So I watched closer and can see myself twist in the hole.  Prob what is loosening up my back.



Damn steel I totally saw that twist! You didn't feel any pain from it during the set?


----------



## Tren4Life

Docd187123 said:


> Damn steel I totally saw that twist! You didn't feel any pain from it during the set?



No not really.  It's only 225 but I could tell something was off so I quit there.


----------



## SFGiants

I twisted with max weight last night on a miss and last week, NOT staying tight!


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> I twisted with max weight last night on a miss and last week, NOT staying tight!



I do fine once the weight gets heavy but when Im warming up my mind is on my left adductor. It needs a little help stretching but I like to go slow so I don't end up like Pillar.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> I do fine but I like to go slow so I don't end up like Pillar.



Dont worry you wont end up ghey like him.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

AlphaD said:


> Dont worry you wont end up ghey like him.



Or end up a ginger either....


----------



## ken Sass

my right delt hurts bad thru the light stuff, once i start going heavy it's better, till after  then it's ice packs. somebody once told me your not really a powerlifter till you have been on a platform, i would like to add if you ain't training in pain, cramping, tearing, cursing, you might not be a p.l.


----------



## Tren4Life

So I have an announcement to make.   I have change to bench only for this meet. The bad pin I had last week left me in really bad shape. I couldnt walk for 4 days let alone squat or pull. POB and I decided that it was in my best interest to scrap the squat and pull to keep from injuring something worse. 

I started out this blast with dbol and my strength went through the roof since I switched over to drol for the last month I feel it slipping. Could be because I lost 10 pounds and brought my e2 down but still I feel it going away. 

I'm down to 242.6 this am so I'm not really worried about my weight just my strength. I'm gonna start 20 mg of halo a day starting mon and see if I can get it back. 

I'm really gonna try for a good bench number and have some work to do after this sorry bench session on Friday.


----------



## NbleSavage

Sorry to hear this, Mate. Doing the right thing though listening to your coaches and taking the long view.

You're a grinder! That 2nd rep was balls-out!! Good show!


----------



## ken Sass

i have no doubt you will have a tremendous bench


----------



## snake

Don't worry about a bench only, there will be other meets. Just view this as what it is; an injury, nothing more, nothing less.  I know you were all in on this meet until this. No one can question your heart on a full meet with the hard training you put in, no one.


----------



## Tren4Life

So I'm trying to focus on bar speed today. This is 315x3 about 30 seconds after the first set Cuz the camera didn't start.


----------



## Tren4Life

Same thing here the camera didn't start so this is 345 just 30 seconds after the first set.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Start holding your lockouts for a 3 count before racking. Can't have red lights for stuff like that.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay men this is my opener. And also a new pr.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Die mutha fukka die!


----------



## ken Sass

nice you are opening with what i want in april lol. man of steel. but this vid did remind me to put together a new cd for the trip to the gym


----------



## Tren4Life

ken Sass said:


> nice you are opening with what i want in april lol. man of steel. but this vid did remind me to put together a new cd for the trip to the gym




Opening with my pr was my plan all along. 

I would have got the last rep but I forgot my leg drive and left the bar get out in front of me to far. Leg drive would have put the bar back over my face.


----------



## NbleSavage

Congrats, Brother! Grind them bitches out!!


----------



## ken Sass

a 405 in april will put me into #1 for the s.p.f. at present weight, i am hoping to drop into 220 but i am not willing to give up a lot of power to do it. you are 1 strong bastage


----------



## Maintenance Man

I just wanna say that you're a damn beast. I get scared watching your vids. But for real youre a strong sum bitch bro. Nice work Steel!


----------



## Tren4Life

405/430/450 

Thoughts? 

Or 405/425/440 which ties the record and ask for a 4th to get it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

405/425/445 ?


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> 405/425/445 ?



I'd be pissed if it was my record and someone beat it by 5.  Im getting it by 10 or not at all.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I'd be pissed if it was my record and someone beat it by 5.  Im getting it by 10 or not at all.



Scott Hoss Cartwright walked out a 1025lb squat for a World Record then lost it a week later to a guy that squatted about 3 to 7 pounds more!


----------



## snake

Steelers4Life said:


> I'd be pissed if it was my record and someone beat it by 5.  Im getting it by 10 or not at all.



I know it sounds old but "Records are made to be broken" Be happy if you are one of the few people to ever hold one and there's nothing wrong with being king for a day. By the way, no one says you can't reset it.


----------



## ken Sass

i will bust them by 5 or 500 lol i don't care, the next meet i will be hunting my own record (this is assuming i ever get a #1)


----------



## Tren4Life

ken Sass said:


> i will bust them by 5 or 500 lol i don't care, the next meet i will be hunting my own record (this is assuming i ever get a #1)





Maybe it's just respect for another lifter but he record was 430 and the guy that has it now beat it by 10 to make it 440. I feel I owe it to another man that if I'm gonna beat his record I'm gonna do it by the same means he did, by 10 pounds. 

My question to you guys really revolves around the 4th attempt. Should I try to tie it or beat it on the 3rd.


----------



## BigGameHunter

3rd get it out of the way.

Impressed by your work ethic and respect you have for your sport.  Your a true winner.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> Maybe it's just respect for another lifter but he record was 430 and the guy that has it now beat it by 10 to make it 440. I feel I owe it to another man that if I'm gonna beat his record I'm gonna do it by the same means he did, by 10 pounds.
> 
> My question to you guys really revolves around the 4th attempt. Should I try to tie it or beat it on the 3rd.



I do admire your respect for the other lifters, but IMO, this is powerlifting. If you bench 441, the record is yours and yours only - wether you hold it for a week or 10 years, isn't really in your control. 

Either way, you got my respect.


----------



## AlphaD

Steel.......beat that record by 2 lbs, beat it by 10.......but just beat it!!!! I will be screaming in your fukin ear!!  That number aint shit to you.


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> Okay men this is my opener. And also a new pr.



awesome man.  you have a really good spotter also lol.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> 405/430/450
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Or 405/425/440 which ties the record and ask for a 4th to get it.



Do an opener with 405 then a 2nd at 435 at home and see how that feels.

Set your opener at 405 but during warm-ups pay attention to how you feel and if you feel great and stronger changer your opener to 415 and take your next attempts on how you feel.

415/440/?/?

Why mess around if you already think you can get 440, do it on the 2nd because if you miss you get more shots.

If you get 440 on the 2nd then you can nickle and dime the next attempts.


----------



## PillarofBalance

^^^ he makes a point. You know you will blast that 440 so **** it. Open at 415 and make 440 the second attempt. 

If shit is sour during warm ups then drop the opener down. But it won't be.

Remember that you are bench only so no fatigue from skwats.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

This is getting me fired up!

Cruising sucks....


----------



## Tren4Life

To much thinking not enough lifting. 

When the fukkin dust settles UG will be the home of a fed world record.


----------



## stonetag

Steelers4Life said:


> To much thinking not enough lifting.
> 
> When the fukkin dust settles UG will be the home of a fed world record.


I believe you have got the fire to do it!


----------



## stonetag

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks brother. I remember when I first came here almost 2 years ago benching 300 was my goal. Now I have my sights set on 500. lol.


And now 300 is for pussies! I better shut up, I'm headed back down that way....more gear please.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Do an opener with 405 then a 2nd at 435 at home and see how that feels.
> 
> Set your opener at 405 but during warm-ups pay attention to how you feel and if you feel great and stronger changer your opener to 415 and take your next attempts on how you feel.
> 
> 415/440/?/?
> 
> Why mess around if you already think you can get 440, do it on the 2nd because if you miss you get more shots.
> 
> If you get 440 on the 2nd then you can nickle and dime the next attempts.




If I tie the record on my second will I still get a 4th. ? 


Also if I'm gonna open with 415 I guess I should warm up to what ? 385?


----------



## SFGiants

Not sure on the 4th

Barx?
135x8
185x5
225x3
275x2
315x1
355x1
385x1


----------



## AlphaD

PillarofBalance said:


> Remember that you are bench only so no fatigue from skwats.



^^^ This is a great point........ Steel doing Bench only you are gonna be a high energy, scary fukr, bringing the demons for sure.  Hell your that way thru a full meet, but all that energy bottled up in a Bench.....look out!  I wouldnt be surprised if you didnt get more then the numbers you have in your head.  And stop worrying about the numbers and know that it will be nothing you cant do.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> ^^^ This is a great point........ Steel doing Bench only you are gonna be a high energy, scary fukr, bringing the demons for sure.  Hell your that way thru a full meet, but all that energy bottled up in a Bench.....look out!  I wouldnt be surprised if you didnt get more then the numbers you have in your head.  And stop worrying about the numbers and know that it will be nothing you cant do.




I think I'll let you call in the numbers so they get out of my head.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> I think I'll let you call in the numbers so they get out of my head.



We are going get a good warm up in.  From there we will shoot the opener we decide on. I will call in after the opener as I see your opening lift.  Dont worry about that shit Steel.  That's why Im there.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> We are going get a good warm up in.  From there we will shoot the opener we decide on. I will call in after the opener as I see your opening lift.  Dont worry about that shit Steel.  That's why Im there.




Sounds good. 

You'll have to make a vid of 365 for me to see the bar speed.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> You'll have to make a vid of 365 for me to see the bar speed.



Yea, i will thats a good idea.


----------



## snake

Paralysis by analysis.
You know what you can do and you know what you can't do. Bottom line is you put in the time and effort in for the record and you have the ability; getting it is a forgone conclusion.
This is just another single.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay men I'm at the motel and still just a tad over weight.  242.2 
Getting my tea before bed 

Wish me luck.


----------



## AlphaD

You better go outside and lap the hotel fatboy! See ya tomorrow!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Good luck steel!!! I'll be checking for updates!!! Kill it.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Steel, you got this. Stop fuking over thinking this and just hit it.

PM coming.


----------



## Tren4Life

238.2. We're in fukkers!!!


It's almost time to bring the reign.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> 238.2. We're in fukkers!!!
> 
> 
> It's almost time to bring the reign.



Oh shit, some old record holders better be holding their fukking breath. The Steel train is coming to a meet near you and it's bring nothing but new records!!! I wish I could be there with you Steel, I'd love to see you lift one day brother. Now psych yourself up and go crush some weights for us. We'll be waiting at the finish line with some steaks and shit


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeing me lift in person might scar you for life Doc. I'm no the same happy go lucky guy I am in every day life. 

Just going to weigh ins this morning and seeing the benches and monos got me fired up. I had to do something I never do to keep calm. Be nice to a stranger. lol


----------



## NbleSavage

Kill it, Steel!!


----------



## AlphaD

Just had dinner with the Steel clan......Tomorrow is gonna be epic.  On a side note, my arms are bigger and i ate a Man size steak, and he got a petite one!!!!
Hahaha i know Steel u have been eating all day. Just pissed about the fro yo.


----------



## Tren4Life

I knew I should have brought my damn tape measure. Yes Alphas arms are bigger for the time being until tomorrow when I get a mile high stack of pancakes.  Lol

You could have followed us to the yogurt place. 

iPhone   1
Android  0


----------



## snake

10:00! You better be in bed and not reading this. I'll see you tomorrow big man.


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> 10:00! You better be in bed and not reading this. I'll see you tomorrow big man.




Yep sure was. Waiting on the restaurant to open for he pancakes now.


----------



## Tren4Life

It's a sad day at the Steeler residence today.

Sorry guys missed them all

I would like to thank Alpha and Snake for the help though, sorry about the shit show.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> It's a sad day at the Steeler residence today.
> 
> Sorry guys missed them all
> 
> I would like to thank Alpha and Snake for the help though, sorry about the shit show.



WTF, how do you not get your opener in a bench only bro?


----------



## jennerrator

sorry babe, next time !!


----------



## ECKSRATED

What happened steel? I'm sure your pissed but remember there will be more competitions for you to crush man.


----------



## SFGiants

Give him the 24hr rule to answer questions!


----------



## widehips71

Steelers4Life said:


> It's a sad day at the Steeler residence today.
> 
> Sorry guys missed them all
> 
> I would like to thank Alpha and Snake for the help though, sorry about the shit show.




I take full responsibility for not being here to call you a cock loving pussy before this one.  I let you down.  It won't happen again.  

On another note, I remember back in the day how it felt every time I lost a wrestling match and how it would affect my seeding at the state championships.  I loathed and despised every loss.  Fuel for the fire bro.  Fuel for the fire.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Keep your head up S4L


----------



## Maijah

Steeler, you can't let this get you down bro. We all have good days and bad days. You will kill it next time around. Keep your fukin head up brother!


----------



## ken Sass

i am sorry brother, but you will kill it next time


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I know how you're feeling right now. You got 48 hrs to be pissed off and then it's back to work.


----------



## NbleSavage

Get it out of your system and get yer arse back down in that dungeon!! Keep your head up. You're one of the most inspirational blokes on this whole bloody board. I agree with DYS - you get two days to rage and then back to the grind.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> WTF, how do you not get your opener in a bench only bro?


 
I wish I knew man, the only thing I did different was cut weight. I felt good warming up, Snake made a vid of 365 for me and it went up nice and straight and it felt good. So I decided to keep the opener at 405. After watching the vid of the opener my elbows flared and it was over. 




ECKSRATED said:


> What happened steel? I'm sure your pissed but remember there will be more competitions for you to crush man.




I really have no idea what happened, I was 100% sure id hit the opener and the second. I was a little sketchy about the record but it would have been a new PR.



One thing that I did learn is that I need to learn to bench a different way. I need to learn how to engage my lats another way. When I bench here at home, I do it by pulling the bar out of the rack. In competition it doesn't work that way. The bench on the platform is set at a height and you take the hand off from there. Im not making excuses but I would have been way more comfortable it the bar was higher from the start, and I could have pulled more to engage my lats. 

I know that you cant win them all, trust me I played for some shitty teams when I was a kid so I know all about loosing. Powerlifting is a 3 part sport, squat, bench, and deadlift, and I really have always considered bench to be my best lift. I know some of the other guys around here are better squatters and pullers than me but I really considered myself as an excellent bencher. I was in no way shape or form prepared to bomb out of bench only, the thought NEVER crossed my mind. I was prepared to miss the record but not my opener. Its gonna take me a few days to lick my wounds but i'll be back at it soon enough.

I'd like to say thank you to all of you guys for your support. This thread is almost a year old and you guys have been there with me from the start. 

Alpha, thanks for making the trip to help me, your a true friend and I cant wait for you guys to come and see our home.

Snake, thanks for your support, It was very nice to meet you. My kids are still talking about how nice you were to them.


What am I gonna do next you ask? Well my plan is to go down to a cruise and take a few steps backward. Im prob gonna loose a few pounds and have to take weight off the bar but its a nessary evil I think. I need to go back to go forward and after the holidays ill be back in the dungeon tearing shit up again.


----------



## SFGiants

365 to 405 is too big a jump.

Yeah bro your correct with a hand off you need to engage your lats at end of hand off, I too am having this issue because or the years training alone..


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> I
> 
> I really have no idea what happened, I was 100% sure id hit the opener and the second. I was a little sketchy about the record but it would have been a new PR.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I did learn is that I need to learn to bench a different way. I need to learn how to engage my lats another way. When I bench here at home, I do it by pulling the bar out of the rack. In competition it doesn't work that way. The bench on the platform is set at a height and you take the hand off from there. Im not making excuses but I would have been way more comfortable it the bar was higher from the start, and I could have pulled more to engage my lats.
> 
> I know that you cant win them all, trust me I played for some shitty teams when I was a kid so I know all about loosing. Powerlifting is a 3 part sport, squat, bench, and deadlift, and I really have always considered bench to be my best lift. I know some of the other guys around here are better squatters and pullers than me but I really considered myself as an excellent bencher. I was in no way shape or form prepared to bomb out of bench only, the thought NEVER crossed my mind. I was prepared to miss the record but not my opener. Its gonna take me a few days to lick my wounds but i'll be back at it soon enough.
> 
> I'd like to say thank you to all of you guys for your support. This thread is almost a year old and you guys have been there with me from the start.
> 
> Alpha, thanks for making the trip to help me, your a true friend and I cant wait for you guys to come and see our home.
> 
> Snake, thanks for your support, It was very nice to meet you. My kids are still talking about how nice you were to them.



Alright since your are my big brother here, I am gonna put my two cents in. The meet didn't go as planned. So what? You didn't leave anyone down, nor should you feel that way.  We are competitors and its part of it.  We gonna win some and lose some.  And you know what Steel??  Everyone on here knows how hard you bring it day in and day out.  Do I wish i would of been different and you hit them all.....of course. Will I be there when you do hit them all........Of fukn course I will be.  Your not a quitter, but a master at overcoming set backs....Ive seen it.  I also was with you when pressed 425.  So I know you can do it. Yeah yeah yea, it wasnt on the platform but it will be, guarantee it will be.
Regroup brother an reclaim.  Even on your worst day you bring it more then half the people on the boards.   So lets do it pussy!


----------



## SFGiants

God damn it here you all go acting like pussies again!

Screw all this ass kissing bullshit, let me show you all how to do it right.

Steelers4Life pull your head out of your ass and get your shit straight and get back on the platform because at this point all you can do is rub pussy on it and move on!

Man you guys don't get Powerlifting at all do you? Do you realize treating him like a pussy with all this hug and kisses shit just makes things worst it screws a mans head up?

Simple facts, rub pussy on it and get back under the bar that's it!


----------



## AlphaD

SFGiants said:


> God damn it here you all go acting like pussies again!
> 
> Screw all this ass kissing bullshit, let me show you all how to do it right.
> 
> Steelers4Life pull your head out of your ass and get your shit straight and get back on the platform because at this point all you can do is rub pussy on it and move on!
> 
> Man you guys don't get Powerlifting at all do you? Do you realize treating him like a pussy with all this hug and kisses shit just makes things worst it screws a mans head up?
> 
> Simple facts, rub pussy on it and get back under the bar that's it!




Yea your Right Fukin dick, Embarrassed to call Steel My friend. is that better?


----------



## SFGiants

AlphaD said:


> Yea your Right Fukin dick, Embarassed to call Steel Man friend. is that better?



No pampering bro in Powerlifting maybe Crossfit but not our sport.

Powerlifter is always about correct shit that has gone wrong.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

SFGiants said:


> God damn it here you all go acting like pussies again!
> 
> Screw all this ass kissing bullshit, let me show you all how to do it right.
> 
> Steelers4Life pull your head out of your ass and get your shit straight and get back on the platform because at this point all you can do is rub pussy on it and move on!
> 
> Man you guys don't get Powerlifting at all do you? Do you realize treating him like a pussy with all this hug and kisses shit just makes things worst it screws a mans head up?
> 
> Simple facts, rub pussy on it and get back under the bar that's it!




Haha. I bombed out of my last meet. When I got home, my own god damn wife told me to get my head out of my ass and stop moaping around like a pussy...never in my life have I felt such an urge to Ray Rice a hoe!!


----------



## SFGiants

I'm will to bet he took to big a jump from warm up to platform and things got into his head with the hand off and missed lifts.

The honest fact is he should have NEVER bombed a bench only and never missed his opener.

He should have took 385 after 365 then go 405, a 40 pound jump is too big especially if there is a wait from warm up to 1st attempt.


----------



## SFGiants

By the way that is why there is a 24hr rule, you can't say shit until after that then you can talk all kinds of shit.


----------



## Tren4Life

Alight men no fighting in my thread. SfG I always go from 365-405. Done it a dozen times lately and but the 405 like it was nothing. It's nobody's fault but my own, I think it as a combo of a few things. I'm already in th market for a competition bench so I can train on the same equipment as I compete on. Did the bar hight thing enter my mind, yes it did but I thought I could overcome it because I did it once before. 

This is Prob gonna be the end of my thread, ive been through a lot since I started this thread from changing gyms a few times to changing jobs a few times. You guys have been here for me but I really don't think I have anything else to offer. I'm as good as I'm gonna get and let's face it I'm not gonna be a professional PL. I don't have the money to invest in it to go any farther. Am I gonna quit , no I'm not. I'll prob do some local meets that I can drive to. But as far as spending money on motel rooms and spending time away from my family, that part is over. 

Let's face it eating clean costs money, gear costs money, motels, entry fees, they all cost money. Money that I should be spending on my kids and my wife, not myself. 
So long story short, I'm gonna step back from gear and PL for awhile and just keep lifting in my dungeon. I'd love to squat 600 some day !!!


----------



## Tren4Life

double post.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Alight men no fighting in my thread. SfG I always go from 365-405. Done it a dozen times lately and but the 405 like it was nothing. It's nobody's fault but my own, I think it as a combo of a few things. I'm already in th market for a competition bench so I can train on the same equipment as I compete on. Did the bar hight thing enter my mind, yes it did but I thought I could overcome it because I did it once before.
> 
> This is Prob gonna be the end of my thread, ive been through a lot since I started this thread from changing gyms a few times to changing jobs a few times. You guys have been here for me but I really don't think I have anything else to offer. I'm as good as I'm gonna get and let's face it I'm not gonna be a professional PL. I don't have the money to invest in it to go any farther. Am I gonna quit , no I'm not. I'll prob do some local meets that I can drive to. But as far as spending money on motel rooms and spending time away from my family, that part is over.
> 
> Let's face it eating clean costs money, gear costs money, motels, entry fees, they all cost money. Money that I should be spending on my kids and my wife, not myself.
> So long story short, I'm gonna step back from gear and PL for awhile and just keep lifting in my dungeon. I'd love to squat 600 some day !!!



Just one word from me....RESPECT


----------



## Maintenance Man

Damn Steel thats some real shit right there. Sorry it didnt work out on the last note but hell you wont be punished if you ever change your mind


----------



## Uphillclimb

You're not fukkin done. 

That's all I have to say. 

Man up.


----------



## LeanHerm

I have some ties in the community and can get a hold of lambert, I'm gonna have him come tell you how hard he had it.  He didn't have any teeth so how can man eat meat?


----------



## jennerrator

docd187123 said:


> just one word from me....respect



ditto!!!


----------



## jennerrator

Steelers4Life said:


> Alight men no fighting in my thread. SfG I always go from 365-405. Done it a dozen times lately and but the 405 like it was nothing. It's nobody's fault but my own, I think it as a combo of a few things. I'm already in th market for a competition bench so I can train on the same equipment as I compete on. Did the bar hight thing enter my mind, yes it did but I thought I could overcome it because I did it once before.
> 
> This is Prob gonna be the end of my thread, ive been through a lot since I started this thread from changing gyms a few times to changing jobs a few times. You guys have been here for me but I really don't think I have anything else to offer. I'm as good as I'm gonna get and let's face it I'm not gonna be a professional PL. I don't have the money to invest in it to go any farther. Am I gonna quit , no I'm not. I'll prob do some local meets that I can drive to. But as far as spending money on motel rooms and spending time away from my family, that part is over.
> 
> Let's face it eating clean costs money, gear costs money, motels, entry fees, they all cost money. Money that I should be spending on my kids and my wife, not myself.
> So long story short, I'm gonna step back from gear and PL for awhile and just keep lifting in my dungeon. I'd love to squat 600 some day !!!



Take care of business babe, just don't stop coming around


----------



## widehips71

I will never knock a man for putting family first.  Mad respect


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> Alight men no fighting in my thread. SfG I always go from 365-405. Done it a dozen times lately and but the 405 like it was nothing. It's nobody's fault but my own, I think it as a combo of a few things. I'm already in th market for a competition bench so I can train on the same equipment as I compete on. Did the bar hight thing enter my mind, yes it did but I thought I could overcome it because I did it once before.
> 
> This is Prob gonna be the end of my thread, ive been through a lot since I started this thread from changing gyms a few times to changing jobs a few times. You guys have been here for me but I really don't think I have anything else to offer. I'm as good as I'm gonna get and let's face it I'm not gonna be a professional PL. I don't have the money to invest in it to go any farther. Am I gonna quit , no I'm not. I'll prob do some local meets that I can drive to. But as far as spending money on motel rooms and spending time away from my family, that part is over.
> 
> Let's face it eating clean costs money, gear costs money, motels, entry fees, they all cost money. Money that I should be spending on my kids and my wife, not myself.
> So long story short, I'm gonna step back from gear and PL for awhile and just keep lifting in my dungeon. I'd love to squat 600 some day !!!



the 600 squat is on my agenda also brother.  do what you have to do man.  I've only done one meet, and that has a lot to do with it.  by the time we drive 4 hours to where we usually go and I help out with gas money,  get a hotel,  everyone wants to go out eat somewhere nice,  you pay an entry fee,  you double the dose on your gear leading up to it,  it's a very expensive trip to just get a trophy.  I think federations need to start having a payout for the top 3 lifters in each class instead of just giving people trophies.  I think i'll set  a little bit of $ aside after tax returns and maybe do one meet every spring or something that's close to home.  I totally see where you're coming from dude.  Keep training hard though.


----------



## Tren4Life

So after  a few of you guys have asked me about this thread Ive decided to start it back up. I don't have any vids right now that are all that impressing but I can tell you guys what ive been up to. 

Ive been cruising since the meet and I ran some dnp for awile and lost 15 pounds of fat. I have put a few pounds back on slowly but iv been around 235 for a week or so now.

I moved my bench grip out to pinky on the ring and of course I had to go way down in weight to keep my shoulders safe. I just hit 350 for a triple last week with the new grip so im pleased with that so far.

I moved my OHP grip out at the same time and it suffered also. I just got it back up to 225 for a triple this week and Im super happy with that also.

Okay now for the depressing stuff

My squat was going backwards and I couldn't figure out why. Well I finally got it last week, it was a really tight hip that was causing all the trouble. I fixed it by going back to my old 13 inch wooden box with no pad.  I wont get into the yucky details of how low my number are right now. 

After fixing the tight hip it in turn loosen up my tight back and all my lower back pain is gone now so I can pull again. Im getting close to 500 again so im taking it slow till my back gains some strength.



that's all


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This was always the first thread i would look for when signing onto ugb.

Steel is back!!!

Sorry for the caps i got excited.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Damn it where's the caps?? Gay


----------



## AlphaD

About time. I told you to stop being a pussy and start this shit up.   I for one will always be in.  Get it going Steel, this is and was always most inspiring thread!


----------



## jennerrator

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy glad you are back at it babe!!!!


----------



## Seeker

235? Wtf gay


----------



## ken Sass

glad your back at it big man


----------



## LeanHerm

There he is.


----------



## AlphaD

All Steels video will now be in assless chaps.  While talking to him, he ask me if i thougt that would be alright and i assured him he is ghey, so it does not matter........  Get to it Steel!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steel's thread is back. Last time I was this excited was when the UPS strike was over!


----------



## DF

Very glad you started this thread back up.  I'm looking forward to following your progress.  Also maybe you can do less PL talk & chat with this thread back open & we can get back to more cawk & boobs in chat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I'm only here for the nudes and videos of Steel in assless chaps and SFG's gimp mask. Too much lifting going on in here and not enough posing.


----------



## Tren4Life

Here is one I can put up. This is from last week. I dare anyone to do 5 sets of these.


----------



## SFGiants

I bet you got one hell of a punch!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

SFGiants said:


> I bet you got one hell of a punch!



He slapped me on the back at the meet in October. It registered a 7.3 on the Richter scale.....


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> I bet you got one hell of a punch!




My goal with the bands is to gain enough speed at the top to clap my hands.


----------



## jennerrator

ken Sass said:


> glad your back at it big man



don't copy me!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> Here is one I can put up. This is from last week. I dare anyone to do 5 sets of these.


You should try those reverse band


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> You should try those reverse band



Like this?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> Like this?


Exactly. Burn out doing bands. Then go reverse and just punish the triceps.

Btw you can also use the band like you did here but face the other way. Sit on a low box or on floor for spinal traction.


----------



## jennerrator

Steelers4Life said:


> Like this?



you're an animal babe!


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Exactly. Burn out doing bands. Then go reverse and just punish the triceps.
> 
> Btw you can also use the band like you did here but face the other way. Sit on a low box or on floor for spinal traction.





I am gonna try my sling shot out on dips this week.


----------



## Tren4Life

Jenner said:


> you're an animal babe!



Thanks Jenn.


----------



## NbleSavage

Back in the Dungeon!!! Hell yes!!!


----------



## Maijah

Steeler, I went to the local pub for lunch yesterday and not only was the bartender cute she was rocking this on her left arm.


----------



## Tren4Life

Maijah said:


> View attachment 1913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steeler, I went to the local pub for lunch yesterday and not only was the bartender cute she was rocking this on her left arm.




She's a true fan for sure.


----------



## Tren4Life

Im on a deload this week but that doesn't mean I cant punish my tris and shoulders. So yesterday I took Pillars advise and after my deload sets of bench work I decided to abuse them for awhile.

Bench 
145x5
145x5
145x5
145x5
185x5
225x5 

Red band dips
35
25
15

sling shot dips
30
20

bw dips 

20
12

upright rows

I started these last week with the bar

this week 

65x15
65x15
65x12
bar x20
bar x amap = 27


----------



## Tren4Life

Did you guys hear that my fukkin prayers have been answered? 

SFG is gonna have tren E and mast E. Now I can get all my gear from one place and not have to worry about 3 different guys. I"ve been running his test for a long time now and since he made some changes to his cyp its fukkin smooth as butter. 

I just thought id let you guys know where I get my gear incase anyone was wondering .


----------



## PillarofBalance

How did the slingshot do on the dips? I think something like the titan super ram pr whatever it's called would be more suitable because the sleeve is angled unlike the slingshot.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> How did the slingshot do on the dips? I think something like the titan super ram pr whatever it's called would be more suitable because the sleeve is angled unlike the slingshot.



It did good. I just had to get it above my elbow so it stayed on. It weird though cuz I went to failure with it and figured I would be toast and I just waited a few min and ripped off some more at full BW.


----------



## ECKSRATED

All this pussy deload stuff is gayyyyy. Lol


----------



## jennerrator

video's please


----------



## Tren4Life

So I'm deloading my OHP. This week and I though this would be fun.


----------



## Tren4Life

I guess I forgot to put this one up last week. This is just 315 on my 13 inch box. My form is a lot better. I just need to get my strength up now.


----------



## RowdyBrad

Mmm. Brady is handsome.


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is my favorite day. Bench day!!! I'm getting this wider grip back close to my PRs. This is 315 x 8. The most I've ever done is 12 and that was on 100 of drol so I'm getting close.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Favorite day? Bench day is the only day. 

Good work brother


----------



## Tren4Life

This is my assistance work today 5 sets of 10 @225.  This is the last set and I'm kinda impressed with my bar speed after 50 reps. And 50 reps of Kroc rows @120 DB. Then I did Amap close push-ups and got 25. Then band pull downs with 2 red bands and got 25. My tris are fukkin toast.


----------



## jennerrator

Steelers4Life said:


> I guess I forgot to put this one up last week. This is just 315 on my 13 inch box. My form is a lot better. I just need to get my strength up now.




Jesus babe, why do you stand there so long?

and NO, the OHP with bands does not look fun lol


----------



## Tren4Life

Jenner said:


> Jesus babe, why do you stand there so long?
> 
> and NO, the OHP with bands does not look fun lol





I'm trying to slow down my breathing so I can get the air in my belly. A full chest of air is bad when the weight gets heavy. So I alway try to do each set like its 500


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Today is my favorite day. Bench day!!! I'm getting this wider grip back close to my PRs. This is 315 x 8. The most I've ever done is 12 and that was on 100 of drol so I'm getting close.



This is exactly why this thread needed re-opened!!!   Hell yeah Steel!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> This is exactly why this thread needed re-opened!!!   Hell yeah Steel!!!



I couldn't let you show me up. God damn your getting to close for comfort.


----------



## Tren4Life

Warmed up and pulled 450 for 8 


that's all no vids cuz it sucks too


----------



## NbleSavage

Good work, Brother. Getting strong!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Good work, Brother. Getting strong!



Thanks Savage,  I'm going the slow route this time. It's teaching me self control, since I have enough drol to fix my strength issues haha. I'm gonna go slow and steady till the end of the summer.


----------



## snake

Steelers4Life said:


> Warmed up and pulled 450 for 8
> 
> 
> that's all no vids cuz it sucks too



You're getting crazy brother! I did loved that gut wrenching bench.


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> You're getting crazy brother! I did loved that gut wrenching bench.





I have more confidence in my bench so I knew I could grind that last one out. It that was my squat Id have stopped at 6 or maybe 7.


----------



## ken Sass

Steelers4Life said:


> This is my assistance work today 5 sets of 10 @225.  This is the last set and I'm kinda impressed with my bar speed after 50 reps. And 50 reps of Kroc rows @120 DB. Then I did Amap close push-ups and got 25. Then band pull downs with 2 red bands and got 25. My tris are fukkin toast.


very nice work


----------



## stonetag

My girlfriend ran into the comp. room to see if I was alright!.lol  I like that last rep man that was sweet justice.


----------



## wabbitt

Hot damn.  I needed some new porn!


----------



## Tren4Life

This is th last heavy set 205x8 

Assory work 4 sets 135x10 

Upright rows 

85x10
75x10
75x10
Bar x 10


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I love the fact that you were willing to drop your ego at the door and take a few steps back in order to be able to progress more in the long run. 

That and gains on cruise are the best gains...they stick around.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'd love to train with u some day steel. Benching of course lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> I love the fact that you were willing to drop your ego at the door and take a few steps back in order to be able to progress more in the long run.
> 
> That and gains on cruise are the best gains...they stick around.




Thanks man. It's a hard thing to do especially when I have enough drol and dbol to fix my problem. lol. 
I'll just keep going the way I am through the summer and I'll be even stronger than I was on my last blast if I can stay healthy. Then if I start a big blast around the begging of OCT I'll be good going into the Christmas meet.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd love to train with u some day steel. Benching of course lol.




You'd just make me look like a fukkin cub scout.  

Dude I'm really proud of the progress your making. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ken Sass

DieYoungStrong said:


> I love the fact that you were willing to drop your ego at the door and take a few steps back in order to be able to progress more in the long run.
> 
> That and gains on cruise are the best gains...they stick around.


takes a big man to park his ego


----------



## Tren4Life

ken Sass said:


> takes a big man to park his ego



Thanks Kenny. There is a method to my madness lol


----------



## AlphaD

You know Steel i know you well enough and have lifted with you enough to know that you are a powerhouse.  You are doing the right thing and come that Christmas meet you are going to kill it.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> You know Steel i know you well enough and have lifted with you enough to know that you are a powerhouse.  You are doing the right thing and come that Christmas meet you are going to kill it.





I gotta do something soon. If I don't your big ass is gonna catch me.


----------



## SFGiants

DieYoungStrong said:


> I love the fact that you were willing to drop your ego at the door and take a few steps back in order to be able to progress more in the long run.
> 
> That and gains on cruise are the best gains...they stick around.



Everyone has to do this or end up stalled or worse injured.

Every time I take 1 step back I get 2 steps forward in return until I have to step back again.

Always something as shit happens and weakness change.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Christmas meet huh? And where is this taking place? Hmmmm


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> Christmas meet huh? And where is this taking place? Hmmmm


RPS Christmas Carnage. It's a good one.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Christmas meet huh? And where is this taking place? Hmmmm



Its the same one I bombed out of last year. You'll see that RPS trys to have the same meet on or around the same weekend each year. The one in April that Alpha is lifting in is the same one I lifted in last year.


----------



## Tren4Life

405 off the box 

Finally coming back.


----------



## wabbitt

You have way too many clothes on in these videos.  How am I ever supposed to masturbate to this?


----------



## AlphaD

wabbitt said:


> You have way too many clothes on in these videos.  How am I ever supposed to masturbate to this?



Silly wabbit...... Keep this thread as a Non Ghey thread, we have others that you can be as Queer as you want in, but not this training one Steel has........


----------



## Tren4Life

wabbitt said:


> You have way too many clothes on in these videos.  How am I ever supposed to masturbate to this?





Haha yea man. We talk a lot of Ghey shit on the board but not in my thread.


----------



## snake

SFGiants said:


> Everyone has to do this or end up stalled or worse injured.
> 
> Every time I take 1 step back I get 2 steps forward in return until I have to step back again.
> 
> Always something as shit happens and weakness change.



That's worth more than a thumbs up thanks from me.


----------



## Tren4Life

I told you guys PRs were right around the corner. Here's the first one.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Wait for it wait for it .... yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Good shit steel. I'm gonna post a bench video today too i think.


----------



## snake

Nice! That top on the last one was 100% guts. Congratulations!

I do like seeing you work those BB reps.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Wait for it wait for it .... yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> Good shit steel. I'm gonna post a bench video today too i think.





I'm glad I'm not the only bench specialist around here. Lol.


----------



## widehips71

****ing love the guttural caveman roar after a PR


----------



## Tren4Life

widehips71 said:


> ****ing love the guttural caveman roar after a PR





I actually tried not to swear. Hahaha.


----------



## AlphaD

Finally had a chance to view this.  Great work Steel!!  It is all coming back quickly you big bastard!!!


----------



## mickems

I love the way you pump yourself up before killing it. lol. It's like putting your body into submission and telling it to lift something that the body doesn't look at as being possible. Big boy weights right there Steel. What's the band for?


----------



## Tren4Life

mickems said:


> I love the way you pump yourself up before killing it. lol. It's like putting your body into submission and telling it to lift something that the body doesn't look at as being possible. Big boy weights right there Steel. What's the band for?




Thanks man. I've always said that 10% of strength is mental.  I use the band as a training aid. Pulling it apart loads my lats and keeps my upper back tight. In turn keeping my shoulder blades back and safe. It's just one less thing I have to remember to do when I set up under the bar. When I get closer to the meet I'll drop it and the fat grips.


----------



## mickems

interesting. thanks.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Nice work there Steel


----------



## ken Sass

it's not like he is motivated lol steel you are a beast


----------



## Tren4Life

This is a new PR for me. The last time I tried 500 for reps I got 5.


----------



## ECKSRATED

****ing awesome set steel.


----------



## LeanHerm

It's more then 8 so it's cardio homie.  Love Ya buddy


----------



## AlphaD

Damn man.......................just damn.


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't know about you guys but I can smell that 600


----------



## wabbitt

You are well past 600!  Soon you'll be closing in on 7!


----------



## Tren4Life

wabbitt said:


> You are well past 600!  Soon you'll be closing in on 7!





Thanks man. I'll have to work on my grip a bunch before Id try 7.


----------



## wabbitt

Cheesy little one rep calculator put you at 643 max with 9 reps, but it sure as hell looked like you could've done 10.  I can't believe how easy the weight was moving!  Definitely freaking impressive!


----------



## Tren4Life

wabbitt said:


> Cheesy little one rep calculator put you at 643 max with 9 reps, but it sure as hell looked like you could've done 10.  I can't believe how easy the weight was moving!  Definitely freaking impressive!




Yea for sure man I like to leave one in the tank on deads. That last one is the back pain lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

He did 9 reps so the set was pointless. If he stopped at 8 then it'd be a different story.


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't know about you guys but I can smell that 600



dude go in the basement and pull that shit right now.  you'll pull 600 EASY as fukk.  I pulled 575 last wednsday and 6 reps is the most i've gotten with 500.  go do it,  right now lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> dude go in the basement and pull that shit right now.  you'll pull 600 EASY as fukk.  I pulled 575 last wednsday and 6 reps is the most i've gotten with 500.  go do it,  right now lol.





I do think I need to up my training max's. This was a 3-5 rep week. Lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

Not a PR but good enough for today.


----------



## mickems

Steelers4Life said:


> Not a PR but good enough for today.



That looked too light for you Steel. You're a killer..... "Outta my way!"


----------



## Tren4Life

mickems said:


> That looked too light for you Steel. You're a killer..... "Outta my way!"




Yea man lol, sometimes the five finger death punch just rolls off my tongue..

POB usually busts my balls about the way I do the reps. He likes to say that I don't lock them out so they don't count. lol


----------



## mickems

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea man lol, sometimes the five finger death punch just rolls off my tongue..
> 
> POB usually busts my balls about the way I do the reps. He likes to say that I don't lock them out so they don't count. lol





I may be wrong but, isn't it bad to lockout when doing heavy compound lifts?


----------



## Tren4Life

mickems said:


> I may be wrong but, isn't it bad to lockout when doing heavy compound lifts?




As long as you keep good form its fine. They have to be locked out and held when we lift in a meet. 


POB just busts my balls on this lift cuz we had a bet and I actually lost. So I was supposed to wear the pink tutu in a meet. I didn't end up lifting in that meet so I kinda skated on it lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Another pointless set. Mcduffysets4life


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Another pointless set. Mcduffysets4life





Wait now 5s don't count either.  

Damn it !!!


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Wait now 5s don't count either.
> 
> Damn it !!!



only sets of 8.  That is why I am a pussy because I did 4sets of 4 last night......


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> only sets of 8.  That is why I am a pussy because I did 4sets of 4 last night......





Haha dude your not a pussy. 

I'm sure McFluffy would have burned out before all 4 sets.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yeah steel 5 reps is like jerking off and stopping before u cum.

At the McDuffy university of strength and awesomeness, or MUSA, their team of scientists have determined that anything less or more than 8 is counterproductive.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah steel 5 reps is like jerking off and stopping before u cum.
> 
> At the McDuffy university of strength and awesomeness, or MUSA, their team of scientists have determined that anything less or more than 8 is counterproductive.



WARNING!!! WARNING!!!! WARNING !!!! 

Continued use of 8 reps sets could cause you to be Ghey and use full Frontal noods as avitars.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> WARNING!!! WARNING!!!! WARNING !!!!
> 
> Continued use of 8 reps sets could cause you to be Ghey and use full Frontal noods as avitars.



Wait is Herm doing rep sets of 8 now too!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## jennerrator

mickems said:


> I may be wrong but, isn't it bad to lockout when doing heavy compound lifts?



I lockout all my lifts


----------



## mickems

Steelers4Life said:


> WARNING!!! WARNING!!!! WARNING !!!!
> 
> Continued use of 8 reps sets could cause you to be Ghey and use full Frontal noods as avitars.





Steel's right, I've witnessed it with my own two eyes.


----------



## Tren4Life

mickems said:


> Steel's right, I've witnessed it with my own two eyes.





Did you have to bleach your eyes too ?


----------



## wabbitt

Oh man, when you yelled "get outta my way" I peed a little.


----------



## Tren4Life

wabbitt said:


> Oh man, when you yelled "get outta my way" I peed a little.



Im trying to watch my mouth these days. LOL My kids are starting watch my vids.


----------



## NbleSavage

Damn, Steel!! You rip sh1t up down in that dungeon!!

"GET OUTTA MAH WAY!!!"
- New UGB Motto


----------



## ken Sass

steeler iis the real deal


----------



## AlphaD

ken Sass said:


> steeler iis the real deal



Yes, yes he is Ken, i couldnt agree more.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steel is docile as a lamb..... #tren4life


----------



## Tren4Life

This is 440 for a triple. The most I've squatted since last sept. I think I got my grove back.


----------



## AlphaD

How Steeler got his groove back......wasnt that a movie?

Awesome job brother!


----------



## snake

Snakey like! 
Nice job big man! That's what a triple should look like.


----------



## ken Sass

nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

I was going for 6 but 5 is all I had today.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice set steel. 

Why the fat grips? Thicker bar makes it harder


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Nice set steel.
> 
> Why the fat grips? Thicker bar makes it harder



I've always used them when off season training. It helps with my grip, and it kinda rolls over to deads. I don't know for sure if it helps but its a mental thing for me .LOL


----------



## Tren4Life

I just watched my vid again.  I see my left leg is moving. Defiantly a place for improvement.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

That's some fine work right there.


----------



## Tren4Life

Jol I think your right. I'm starting to like dead lifting.


----------



## widehips71

Fukk yeah steele.  Deadlifting is where it's at!  Of course I say that because I bench like a qweer, but we can't all be you and Ecks.  Fukkin monster


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steel is back. Good lifting brother.


----------



## AlphaD

You prove why this thread needed to be re-opened.  Good shit Big brother.  Im gonna see you smash that 600 soon enough!


----------



## Tren4Life

This is a new PR for me. I haven't done any close grip work in a while. I know it not what Ecks can do but im proud  as hell of it.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is about 3 min later and also a huge PR. The most ive ever got 3 plates for was 6


----------



## ECKSRATED

375 for 3 is big time steel. Congrats on the pr.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> 375 for 3 is big time steel. Congrats on the pr.




Thanks man. I was gonna go for 370 to beat my pr by 5 but said fuk it and went balls out.


----------



## Iron1

Hell yeah Steel!


----------



## Redrum1327

Animal..........


----------



## snake

I'm speechless! And that doesn't happen often.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Just simply in awe. Keep killing it!


----------



## heavydeads83

550 for 5 was dope brother.  gotdamn...


----------



## trodizzle

Steelers4Life said:


> This is a new PR for me. I haven't done any close grip work in a while. I know it not what Ecks can do but im proud  as hell of it.



Like a boss. Bravo Steel!


----------



## Tren4Life

Thanks guys. I really think I'm back to the strength level I was at on my last blast. 

I started a new conjugate program this week so I'll be back on the box and speed benching in Sundays now. It's a westside type of program, I know I can't say I train westside unless I'm actually at Westside Barbell but this is the same type of work they do.


----------



## NbleSavage

Dayum, Dude...that's straight-up scary strong!


----------



## stonetag

Goddamn brother that got sticky! whoa that was a can of whoop ass uncorked


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is speed bench day. I'm gonna have play with this some till I get it right. I think these are to slow , next week I'll use less weight on the bar and more bands. 

I did 9 triples close med and wide grip

4x12 lying DB extention 

Explosive pull ups 6 doubles. 

Bw dips 
10
30 failure.


----------



## SFGiants

Those are not slow brother!


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Those are not slow brother!



Thanks man. Im gonna switch to chains in a few weeks as soon as I get a set.


----------



## NbleSavage

Anyone who thinks they need some elaborate setup to train with needs to be locked in Steelers' Dungeon and forced to load plates for him for a month. 

This thread always gets me motivated!! Kickass, Steelers!!


----------



## Tren4Life

I did this for fun today to see how it was gonna work


----------



## DieYoungStrong

The bench speed work was fast as hell. Don't know why you thought it was slow?

How's you like the reverse band work? I need to start throwing that into my squat training for overloading. I like the wider squat stance you're using. The box is working.


----------



## Tren4Life

The bench work does look faster than it felt. Next week I'll try less bar weight and more band weight to see how it feels. 

The reverse bands on the squat was just an experiment today. Next week I'll try more weight with it. Huring my hip last fall really set me back a bunch. My legs are defiantly the week point of my squat. I think instead of that fancy bench I need to buy a GHR. I'll be squatting twice a week till I get my numbers back up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> The bench work does look faster than it felt. Next week I'll try less bar weight and more band weight to see how it feels.
> 
> The reverse bands on the squat was just an experiment today. Next week I'll try more weight with it. Huring my hip last fall really set me back a bunch. My legs are defiantly the week point of my squat. I think instead of that fancy bench I need to buy a GHR. I'll be squatting twice a week till I get my numbers back up.



A DE and ME squat day pushed my squat up really fast. I will be squatting 2x per week for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Assassin32

Looking strong, Steel. I wish I had your work ethic in the gym, bud. Excuse my lack of knowledge, but what exactly does speed work with bands accomplish? I don't get the whole bands thing.


----------



## Tren4Life

By using lightweight usually around 50% of your 1rm with the bands and focusing on moving the weight as fast as you can. It helps your CNS learn to turn on all at once. 

The idea is for your CNS to move 405 at the same speed as 135. I was doing a lot of speed benching last year and it the speed stuck with me for a while.  I was hitting sets of 365 and suprised myself how fast the bar came off my chest. At that time I was useing 135 on the bar and the rest was band weight. I think I'm gonna go back to that untill I get faster. I know the other guys said that it looked fast but it didn't feel fast. And it will soon enough after I make some changes. I'm gonna play around with this conjugate system until I find what works well for me.


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> A DE and ME squat day pushed my squat up really fast. I will be squatting 2x per week for the foreseeable future.


Yeah you will. Your response to that was ridiculous.  Probably not gonna have you do reverse bands for a while though. We are going to dial up the band tension. Also gonna have you in chains more frequently instead of bands to save on your hips a bit.

As for Steel. The bar speed was great. Only spot I thought I saw you slow a bit was right before you touched. Put a towel on your sternum and blast those ****ers out.


----------



## Tren4Life

So this is a little embarrassing after watching Ecks do 455 for 3 triples. But something was off today, I'm having some elbow pain in my left arm. You can see me wiggle my left arm on the way down. 

Also I compaired this vid to last weeks triple and I think the sweatshirt is fukking my set up. I'm not as tight as I could be in this one and my arch is off.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> So this is a little embarrassing after watching Ecks do 455 for 3 triples. But something was off today, I'm having some elbow pain in my left arm. You can see me wiggle my left arm on the way down.
> 
> Also I compaired this vid to last weeks triple and I think the sweatshirt is fukking my set up. I'm not as tight as I could be in this one and my arch is off.



Always something with this sport brother, keep your head up!

I think I may have fixed my bench dump but won't know til tomorrow I found out during speed work my mind and body went into protect the shoulders mode because of the treatments and was not locking in my lats but shoulders only. 

The simplest things and stupidest we do you know brother!


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Always something with this sport brother, keep your head up!
> 
> I think I may have fixed my bench dump but won't know til tomorrow I found out during speed work my mind and body went into protect the shoulders mode because of the treatments and was not locking in my lats but shoulders only.
> 
> The simplest things and stupidest we do you know brother!



I'm gonna keep at it for sure but for this meet I think I will have to be happy just putting some weight on my pull. I think I will start some npp today and see if it will help this elbow in time.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Stop pressing with bands. Also if you can get the wife to line the bar up on the back when you squat that will help.

I had a tight shoulder and was lining up crooked under the bar. Destroyed my elbow. Once my life partners started lining me up no issues.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

^^^this! I have the Mrs line me up at my home gym, or one of my life partners when I'm with POB.

Even being off a smidge will aggravate the elbows, especially if they are becoming a trouble spot.

And car buff the hell out of both your whole arms daily.

Edit - just re-watched your last skwat vid. Have you tried going with a thumbless grip? I takes a LOT of pressure off your elbows.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop pressing with bands. Also if you can get the wife to line the bar up on the back when you squat that will help.
> 
> I had a tight shoulder and was lining up crooked under the bar. Destroyed my elbow. Once my life partners started lining me up no issues.




I'll be picking up my chains in the next week or so. 

I'll ask her to help me when I squat again.


----------



## Pinkbear

I see steel still haz the demons in him


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> I see steel still haz the demons in him





The closer the meet gets the more they come to the surface. lol


----------



## Tren4Life

I worked up to all my openers and my seconds in the last week or so. I have a deep tissue on Tues with my girl Helga and after that it's all about recovery this week. 

I've been waking up every morning between 240 and 242 so I should be good to weigh in next sat morn.


----------



## wabbitt

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop pressing with bands. Also if you can get the wife to line the bar up on the back when you squat that will help.
> 
> I had a tight shoulder and was lining up crooked under the bar. Destroyed my elbow. Once my life partners started lining me up no issues.


Partners with an s?  Plural?  How many do you currently have?

Good luck Steel!  Can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## PillarofBalance

wabbitt said:


> Partners with an s?  Plural?  How many do you currently have?
> 
> Good luck Steel!  Can't wait to hear the results!


There are 6 life partners and about 8 friends with benefits


----------



## NbleSavage

Crush it, Steel!


----------



## Redrum1327

Your gonna murder shit Steel !!!!


----------



## Tren4Life




----------



## Tren4Life

Deep tissue is done. 

6iu of seros each day this week for recovery and I'm keeping an eye on my weigh. Been 240.2 all week so far. 
I have a plan for this meet I'm gonna go for meet prs on my second by 10 pounds or so and for the last I'm going balls out for those records.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

See you in a few days. You'r ready.

Didn't know you were running GH.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> Deep tissue is done.
> 
> 6iu of seros each day this week for recovery and I'm keeping an eye on my weigh. Been 240.2 all week so far.
> I have a plan for this meet I'm gonna go for meet prs on my second by 10 pounds or so and for the last I'm going balls out for those records.



Helga work you over nice and good?  Make you scream!    Lets go kill this one Steel!


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> See you in a few days. You'r ready.
> 
> Didn't know you were running GH.



I've had one kit left over for months. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Helga work you over nice and good?  Make you scream!    Lets go kill this one Steel!





Haha no she was nice today. 


Team UG is coming to town.


----------



## Tren4Life

So what a great weekend I had. I woke up with an upset stomach, but I just figured it was nerves, haha wrong!! I had the flu bug that my kid had at home. I did end up with 5 pound prs in squat and bench 520/410 so im calling it a good day of lifting. I took a token deadlift though to keep from blowing chunks on the judge.


I have to give a big thanks to Alpha for giving me a place to stay and to his daughter for giving up her bedroom so I had a place to sleep. I have to say that I didn't even notice  that she's a Ravens fan. 

Thanks to Dys for handleing me for the day. When all you have to worry about is lifting, it makes the day go a lot better. My knees were wrapped perfectly and the handoffs were flawless brother. Thanks you so much for coming along.

Herm, thanks for coming along to support us. Herm is a great guy to have around on meet day. He keeps your spirits up and will do whatever he can to help out. If I needed anything from a drink to poptarts all I had to do was find Herm and he took care of it for me.

Red , Andy, and Mickems, Thanks for making the drive to support us. I didn't get much of a chance to talk to you guys as I get very focused on lifting, but again thank you for making the trip. We have a great group of brothers here and it was great to meet you in person.

And last but certainly not least, POB. Thank You !!!! For all the help, the butter knife thing on my forearm took all the pain away. I never even noticed it when I was benching. It was a great idea to ask about wrapping my leg. I had zero pain during my squats, so that kept my mind on just lifting. Dude I really cant thank you enough, you got me started in PL and I love every minute of this shit. All the stress leading up to a meet is worth it on meet day.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Good shit Steel. I can't believe you got up there with the flu but PRs are PRs man. Heck of a job.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Go sign up for raw dawg in August. My bud MJR over at tid is doing this one. You won't want to miss this shit. And you can grab that record while you are there.


----------



## DF

Great work Steel!!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Go sign up for raw dawg in August. My bud MJR over at tid is doing this one. You won't want to miss this shit. And you can grab that record while you are there.





That meet is too close. I'm gonna do a bunch of off season work. Try to bring up my squat to the real men numbers.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> That meet is too close. I'm gonna do a bunch of off season work. Try to bring up my squat to the real men numbers.


You can't pull 605 in 12 weeks?


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> You can't pull 605 in 12 weeks?





Dude I haven't worked for 6 months. Please I'm not doing that meet.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I forgot to add the most life changing event of the weekend, at least for me. 

Being the nice guy that I am, I was wrapping steels knees for his squats. As he started saying he wasn't feeling good, I had to wrap him for his 3rd squat. 

While my head was about 16" from his crotch while I was wrapping my knees, a smell that can only be described as death itself consumed me. Then it hit the Pillar, and made its way to the poor PLer next to us in the staging area. I was holding back puke in my mouth while I finished his knee and everyone else got the hell out of dodge. 

He said he farted, but I'm fairly sure he took a shit on me. 

Thanks Steel. 

PS - he hit the squat.....and def had a shit filled singlet.


----------



## LeanHerm

Dude the look on he plers face next to us was priceless.  Dude was prob 5'2 280lbs of fat and looked like he was gonna throw up.  Lmao. You know it had to be absolutely horrible for dude to almost vomit. Hahahahahah.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Am I the only one that enjoyed it?


----------



## Tren4Life

No comment 



I plea the fifth


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay people it's time to get back to work. 

Mon I tried to squat. Hahahaha going to the dr today to see wtf is the matter with my god damn leg. 

Today is bench day.  Let's call it wed haha.  

Floor presses 

I moved my grip back out to pinky on the ring for my comp grip. I wanna see how my shoulders feel at this width. 
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5
295x5


Close grip bench 
225x5
225x5
225x5 
Next week I'll try 235 for all 3 sets. 

DB inclines kinda humbled me today. Fuk I'm weak 

50x25
50x20-40x5
30x25 

I'll be working at getting all 3 sets with 50 

Band flys 4x25 

Next week I'll try to get 100 reps in 3 sets.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Oh shit, the man is back at it already! Along for this next ride Steel


----------



## ECKSRATED

Show me what you're made of!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Show me what you're made of!!!!!!!!!!!





Dude just standing there watching you lift had my BP boiling.  I was pacing and my hands were shaking , it's no wonder you could hear me scream in your vids. Lol


----------



## Tren4Life

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Oh shit, the man is back at it already! Along for this next ride Steel




It's gonna be a long slow ride to the next one Doc.  I'm gonna take my time and back my intensity level done a bit for training and see how that goes.

I really need to get my floor press numbers up. Damn I though I could do better than 275 x5 today.  I'd like to see 375x5 by dec.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> It's gonna be a long slow ride to the next one Doc.  I'm gonna take my time and back my intensity level done a bit for training and see how that goes.
> 
> I really need to get my floor press numbers up. Damn I though I could do better than 275 x5 today.  I'd like to see 375x5 by dec.



Aim big, lift big, prep big....get big numbers on platform. I love it!


----------



## AlphaD

You better get something right with this training! I coming up fast.....you need to move forward soon! Hahaha!


----------



## NbleSavage

Much respect, Steel. You're a gamer, Mate.


----------



## snake

Glad to see you giving thought to moving your grip. Maybe it works, maybe it doesn't but never stop asking the question "What if I..." Smart man!


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Glad to see you giving thought to moving your grip. Maybe it works, maybe it doesn't but never stop asking the question "What if I..." Smart man!




There is going to be a point when I outgrow my style of benching. My fukkin triceps are overgrown now. lol. I'm gonna give the elbow twisting thing a try with some light weight.  I don't like the idea of twisting my elbow to go from engaging my lats in one direction to flaring them the other direction.  There is a point at which you'll be loose. And I don't like it.  Doesn't mean I won't try it though.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> There is going to be a point when I outgrow my style of benching. My fukkin triceps are overgrown now. lol. I'm gonna give the elbow twisting thing a try with some light weight.  I don't like the idea of twisting my elbow to go from engaging my lats in one direction to flaring them the other direction.  There is a point at which you'll be loose. And I don't like it.  Doesn't mean I won't try it though.



You won't be loose unless you get loose.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> You won't be loose unless you get loose.





I guess I don't understand how you can go the other direction without going past center (loose)


R-N-D


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> I guess I don't understand how you can go the other direction without going past center (loose)
> 
> 
> R-N-D


That's because you are thinking about twisting your elbow. That's not what you are doing. You are rotating the humerus out on the way down and slightly in as you lock out.  The reason humerus is different then elbow and why it's an important distinction is because it's a closed chain movement. The hands are fixed on the bar. 

You can keep your lats tight just fine doing this as demonstrated by every metal militia bencher on the planet. It is just going to take some practice. This is how we got DYS's bench to move again. 

If you don't take advantage of your levers throughout the range of a lift you are always going to leave pounds on the platform.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Thought of another thing that will help you. Some basic anatomy info.

Not a single muscle in the entire body can push. They all pull from the insertion towards it's origin.

So in the bench press for example, press is a misnomer. The pec is and front delt are pulling the humerus in towards the body.  As the tricep shortens it pulls the elbow into extension.  Not sure if that helps things in your mind as you go thru the process.


----------



## Tren4Life

Pull ups 

Rows 

Shrugs 

Hammer curls 

Upright rows. 


Bunch of assistance work today, high reps so he weight on the bar is embarrassing.  

**** IM WEAK.


----------



## LeanHerm

What about abs and calves?


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> Thought of another thing that will help you. Some basic anatomy info.
> 
> Not a single muscle in the entire body can push. They all pull from the insertion towards it's origin.
> 
> So in the bench press for example, press is a misnomer. The pec is and front delt are pulling the humerus in towards the body.  As the tricep shortens it pulls the elbow into extension.  Not sure if that helps things in your mind as you go thru the process.



Your a :32 (16): nerd!


----------



## Tren4Life

I am starting back to work today ,hooray !!!!! 3 hours from home. 

Have to find a new gym, booooooo

The process starts again.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I thought you had a good one lined up?


----------



## PillarofBalance

No shit what's up with the place right near you? You skeered?


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> I thought you had a good one lined up?





PillarofBalance said:


> No shit what's up with the place right near you? You skeered?





Yea I can't go there. There are real powerlifters at that place.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea I can't go there. There are real powerlifters at that place.



haha no bench only fags... Seriously Steel if you need help getting in there I have a guy that can get you in with Tone.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> haha no bench only fags... Seriously Steel if you need help getting in there I have a guy that can get you in with Tone.





Yea man no prob. It's over an hour drive and its on the other side of Philly.  So it's not gonna work on a reg basis.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea man no prob. It's over an hour drive and its on the other side of Philly.  So it's not gonna work on a reg basis.



Oh ok... that blows.  I will ask around to see if there is another spot. Text me where you'll be at.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh ok... that blows.  I will ask around to see if there is another spot. Text me where you'll be at.





I found a place right up the street that will do for now. They have the basics, about like I do at home. But I will make the trip on a Sunday to that place. I'll message the big man first and see if he'll be around.


----------



## heavydeads83

other than feeling shitty if you hit 2 meet pr's i don't see what you're all bummed out about dude.  good job.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> other than feeling shitty if you hit 2 meet pr's i don't see what you're all bummed out about dude.  good job.





I'm not bummed at all dude. It was a good meet.  I'm bummed right now cuz I have to find a new place to live, lift, eat, and shop for groceries.  

I think that the meet prep is like a drug for me and meet day is the high. After the meet I get get bummed a little because it over.  Kinda like a weekend binge and now all the dope is gone.  lol. 

I'm all good now though. Found a gym and a place to live.


----------



## Tren4Life

Pause squats 3x3 @365 

Pause deads 3x3 @315 

It's the off season fukk you guys. 

Walking lunges 100 yards. 

Ab work 3 sets of 20 stir the pot. <<<======= feels ghey !!!


That's all


----------



## Redrum1327

Steelers4Life said:


> Pause squats 3x3 @365
> 
> Pause deads 3x3 @315
> 
> It's the off season fukk you guys.
> 
> Walking lunges 100 yards.
> 
> Ab work 3 sets of 20 stir the pot. <<<======= feels ghey !!!
> 
> 
> That's all




I never thought id see the day ^^^^^^^^^^ Sad day here at UG , Snake is multiplying


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm not bummed at all dude. It was a good meet.  I'm bummed right now cuz I have to find a new place to live, lift, eat, and shop for groceries.
> 
> I think that the meet prep is like a drug for me and meet day is the high. After the meet I get get bummed a little because it over.  Kinda like a weekend binge and now all the dope is gone.  lol.
> 
> I'm all good now though. Found a gym and a place to live.



good for you man.  keep beasting out.


----------



## NbleSavage

Moving & getting re-established is a pain in the arse, Mate. Glad its behind you and you can focus once more on your training goals.


----------



## Tren4Life

Bench day!!!! 

Floor press 
315x3
315x3
315x3
315x3
335x3

CG bench 
235x5
235x5
235x5

Incline Db bench 

50x30
40x30
30x30

Band flys 

4x25


Band pull down 
4x25 


The benches suck at this new gym. Might have to take a drive to a real PL gym on weds.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

If you can't make it to the PL gym, get a cabinet liner from Home Depot, and lay it on the bench. It can turn a shitty bench into a decent one real quick.


----------



## Tren4Life

Yep I keep one in my gym bag.  The shity part of these benches is that the bar is way to low in the rack. I have to JM press it out. Maybe I'll widen out my grip more.


----------



## Tren4Life

Deload week nothing to report   


Except that SFGs cialis Fukkin rocks !!!! My blood pressure is down and my sex drive is up.


----------



## widehips71

Steelers4Life said:


> Deload week nothing to report
> 
> 
> Except that SFGs cialis Fukkin rocks !!!! My blood pressure is down and my sex drive is up.



A higher sex drive is the LAST thing I need.  So I'm going to get some :32 (18):


----------



## Tren4Life

widehips71 said:


> A higher sex drive is the LAST thing I need.  So I'm going to get some :32 (18):



I'm old and it keeps my hot wife happy.


----------



## Tren4Life

Deload bench day 

265 for 5 singles 

DB flat bench 

75x25
80x20
80x20 


Floor press

225 x 5
185 x 8 
135 x 14  

These were supposed to be sets of 10 but I started to high. Maybe 185 for all 3 sets next time. 


Band flys 

50x2  

That's all


Wait one more thing. 

I know you guys are disappointed about the vids. I should be hitting some prs on 5s and triples in the next few weeks so I'll make some and get this thread back up and running.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yeah seriously. Videos or it didn't happen. Videos add ten pounds to your lifts too


----------



## Seeker

It's steele's Birthday today!


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> It's steele's Birthday today!





Everyone here already knows I'm old Seek.


----------



## wabbitt

Steelers4Life said:


> Everyone here already knows I'm old Seek.


Shit happy belated!


----------



## stonetag

Happy B-day brother, you now qualify for a Hoverround!


----------



## widehips71

Oh damn happy Birthday bro.  Seek, send him some of your geritol for christ sake


----------



## LeanHerm

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm old and it keeps my hot wife happy.



Ill second this, his wife is way better looking then him.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I'm going to give you a calendar with noodz of me in various poses for your bday!


----------



## Tren4Life

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I'm going to give you a calendar with noodz of me in various poses for your bday!





Excellent. !!!! I'll be waiting


----------



## AlphaD

Damn I missed your birthday! I'm a dick.  Happy Birthday Old man!!


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> Deload week nothing to report
> 
> 
> Except that SFGs cialis Fukkin rocks !!!! My blood pressure is down and my sex drive is up.



I'll second that about the cialis.  that shit caused me to bang the hell out of my EX wife.


----------



## Tren4Life

I promised you a PR and a vid 

Last set of 5 with 325.


----------



## jennerrator

*JUST FOR YOU.....LOL*


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> I promised you a PR and a vid
> 
> Last set of 5 with 325.





Nice work! Did you break out of jail to hit that PR?


----------



## Tren4Life

I see a new Avi for me.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nice work! Did you break out of jail to hit that PR?





Mrs Steel likes me in stripes.  Says it makes me sexier.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Mrs Steel likes me in stripes.  Says it makes me sexier.



Gotta disagree with Mrs. Steel on this one. You were sexiest at that October meet last year. I have pics of my chub to prove it


----------



## Tren4Life

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Gotta disagree with Mrs. Steel on this one. You were sexiest at that October meet last year. I have pics of my chub to prove it





It was the Steelers shirt wasn't it?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> It was the Steelers shirt wasn't it?



If you had on a Pats shirt I probably would've busted on sight


----------



## AlphaD

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If you had on a Pats shirt I probably would've busted on sight



Please No!!!  I am still trying to get over his Bodybuilding, If he coverts to the Pats yet, Im jumping off a building.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

AlphaD said:


> Please No!!!  I am still trying to get over his Bodybuilding, If he coverts to the Pats yet, Im jumping off a building.



You should ask POB and DYS if that will increase your total before doing it hahaha


----------



## Tren4Life

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If you had on a Pats shirt I probably would've busted on sight





AlphaD said:


> Please No!!!  I am still trying to get over his Bodybuilding, If he coverts to the Pats yet, Im jumping off a building.





Hahaha you guys are funny. 

Me a Tom Brady fan. 


As if!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Beating off to Tom Brady pics will add 100 lbs to your total!


----------



## Assassin32

Steelers4Life said:


> I promised you a PR and a vid
> 
> Last set of 5 with 325.



Excuse my ignorance boss, but what's the exact purpose of the floor press? I've never done it or seen anyone do it before.


----------



## widehips71

Assassin32 said:


> Excuse my ignorance boss, but what's the exact purpose of the floor press? I've never done it or seen anyone do it before.



Takes the leg drive out of it, easier on the shoulders, and helps with lock out strength.  There's probably other stuff I'm missing too


----------



## Assassin32

widehips71 said:


> Takes the leg drive out of it, easier on the shoulders, and helps with lock out strength.  There's probably other stuff I'm missing too



Thanks Wide, I figured the leg drive thing was most of it, but the rest makes sense too. It just seems like such a limited range of motion, especially for taller dudes like myself with longer arms.


----------



## Tren4Life

Assassin32 said:


> Excuse my ignorance boss, but what's the exact purpose of the floor press? I've never done it or seen anyone do it before.





What wide said plus it's really hard on your tris. The direction change happens in the middle right where your tris take over. Pausing them on the floor is even harder.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> What wide said plus it's really hard on your tris. The direction change happens in the middle right where your tris take over. Pausing them on the floor is even harder.



Close Grip Floor Press is a money tricep movement!


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Close Grip Floor Press is a money tricep movement!




I use my comp grip. It's only half a thump from close grip. Haha


----------



## NbleSavage

Congrats, Brother! Great lift & the beard level has reached 'Epic'.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I grew a beard like that once. In third grade.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> I grew a beard like that once. In third grade.


And then shaved it off like a punk ass bitch


----------



## ECKSRATED

PillarofBalance said:


> And then shaved it off like a punk ass bitch



It looked like I had both of docs arms wrapped around my face.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> It looked like I had both of docs arms wrapped around my face.



I am going to rape you next time I see you. It's a rape of love don't get it twisted but you made me spit out ice cream laughing so hard. MY FUKKING FAVORITE ICE CREAM. How am I supposed to get dem gains with no ice cream?


----------



## Tren4Life

Pause skwats fukking suck mule balls!!!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> Pause skwats fukking suck mule balls!!!!!!!



Pause squats are like pussy. I can never get enough....


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Oh and I forgot.....

PUSSY!


----------



## Tren4Life

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Pause squats are like pussy. I can never get enough....





DocDePanda187123 said:


> Oh and I forgot.....
> 
> PUSSY!




Im kinds that way.  Only in an never get enough of the same pussy.


----------



## heavydeads83

i'm digging the hell out of that avi' bro lol


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> i'm digging the hell out of that avi' bro lol



Jenner sent it to me. It's a page back. Haha.


----------



## Tren4Life

So today I couldn't wait to try out my new pit shark. I say new but it's just new to me, I can't afford 4k for one haha 

This is 7 plates.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Are those the new style toe shoes? 

Nice little piece of equipment there. Looks like fun


----------



## Joliver

Want one. Won't be able to sleep until I get one. Thanks a lot Steel.


----------



## Tren4Life

joliver said:


> Want one. Won't be able to sleep until I get one. Thanks a lot Steel.



I'll keep my eye out for a good deal. But if I don't squat the number I want in Dec this one might be for sale. Hahaha


----------



## Joliver

Steelers4Life said:


> I'll keep my eye out for a good deal. But if I don't squat the number I want in Dec this one might be for sale. Hahaha



Must....resist....temptation to sabotage friend.

By the way, I came across the Sam Byrd squat routine:

Every other Monday 135lbs for 3 sets of 12.


----------



## heavydeads83

Steelers4Life said:


> So today I couldn't wait to try out my new pit shark. I say new but it's just new to me, I can't afford 4k for one haha
> 
> This is 7 plates.



never seen that before.  I want one also.  BAD.


----------



## mickems

that's one bad ass machine. oh yeah, the piece of equipment's cool too.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> So today I couldn't wait to try out my new pit shark. I say new but it's just new to me, I can't afford 4k for one haha
> 
> This is 7 plates.


What a hick!

Training next to his tractor in sandals.


----------



## NbleSavage

Flip-flops add 100 Lbs to your total.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Tea bag machine. 

That's badass steel. Enjoy it.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Looks like your gonna have to order some thin 50kg ivanko plates now to load that bad boy up with.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Looks like your gonna have to order some thin 50kg ivanko plates now to load that bad boy up with.





I got some York hundos for it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

The ultimate in jelqing


----------



## BigGameHunter

That kicks arse


----------



## Tren4Life

I guess I forgot to put this one up. This was a single with all the plates I have. It adds up to 750. I'm not sure I could have done a second rep.


----------



## Tren4Life

Oh and it's in the house now. I had to tear it all apart to get it through the fukkin door. Haha


----------



## jennerrator

Steelers4Life said:


> So today I couldn't wait to try out my new pit shark. I say new but it's just new to me, I can't afford 4k for one haha
> 
> This is 7 plates.



what in the hell...that looks awesome, I want one!


----------



## Tren4Life

Jenner said:


> what in the hell...that looks awesome, I want one!



http://www.elitefts.com/pit-shark-premium-tall-frame.html

It's one of these. I got mine used pretty cheap.


----------



## jennerrator

Steelers4Life said:


> http://www.elitefts.com/pit-shark-premium-tall-frame.html
> 
> It's one of these. I got mine used pretty cheap.



Man, I'd love to use one of those!! You PL'ers have all the fun toys!!


----------



## widehips71

Jenner said:


> Man, I'd love to use one of those!! You PL'ers have all the fun pp's!!



/ fixxxxed


----------



## Tren4Life

I forgot to make a vid tonight. I had a training partner for the first time ever and it was awesome. 

I hit 405 for a floor press PR. Ask Breed he was there.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nope. We don't believe u or breed. Sorry.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Nope. We don't believe u or breed. Sorry.



That figures


----------



## Tren4Life

I have a beautiful bottle od SFG tren e burning a hole in my pocket. I cant fukkin wait to run it with the mast e


----------



## Tren4Life

Another PR bitches


----------



## BreedElite

For those of you that Have known Steel for a long time, he and I just met a couple weeks ago at our local gym. He has helped my tremendously with my training, keeping me focussed on my lifts when we are in the gym together. You are a brute brotha and an inspiration of why I love this sport. Look forward to sharing the platform with you this December.


----------



## NbleSavage

That floor press came up fast, Mate! Looked like you had more in the tank even after your 6th! You're pushing some serious LBs around!


----------



## NbleSavage

One more on this - to those starting out, notice what Steel *DIDN'T DO* after setting a new PR? He didn't get up screaming for attention and sending shouts-out to himself. He clenched his fist a bit in celebration and then calmly THANKED HIS SPOTTER. By the time he got his wind back he was probably already setting the next goal to achieve.

Class act, Brother. Inspirational.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> That floor press came up fast, Mate! Looked like you had more in the tank even after your 6th! You're pushing some serious LBs around!





This RPE thing is still messing with me. I'm actually supposed to leave a few in the tank at this point. I'll max out again in a few weeks. 

And you are correct 350 this week.


----------



## Tren4Life

Legs out flat and a new PR

355x6


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Nice lift....you're an animal!


----------



## BreedElite

Nice Lift! that was awesome!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pussyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tren4Life

Just got back from vaca.  So I'm going slow this week, I have a few extra workouts to get in so I stay on track for the meet in dec. I know it's 6 months away but I have a plan. 

Front squats hurt my knee so I'm going with SSB squats. They suck too.


----------



## SFGiants

You can replace front squats with high box those will hit the quads.

I just got my 2ply Metal Pro Briefs today for hip support I went with 1 size up to make them loose.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> You can replace front squats with high box those will hit the quads.
> 
> I just got my 2ply Metal Pro Briefs today for hip support I went with 1 size up to make them loose.





Thanks man. I been thinking about a cheap pair of briefs myself. Let me know how they work for you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

High box squats are fun and great for the ego too. 

I ordered a pair of the hydroforce briefs. Seem to be popular with some legit raw lifters at my gym. They should be here by next week.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steel what's up with the knee?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> Steel what's up with the knee?



There's a vagina growing off the side of it...


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Steel what's up with the knee?



As long as I keep it over my ankle the vagina doesn't show its ugly face


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> As long as I keep it over my ankle the vagina doesn't show its ugly face


So inside or forward is the problem?


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> So inside or forward is the problem?



Kinda right in the front on the left side of my knee cap on my right leg.  If it flares up again I'm gonna get an MRI.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> Kinda right in the front on the left side of my knee cap on my right leg.  If it flares up again I'm gonna get an MRI.



Have you tried rolling the inside of your leg just above the knee joint with a foam roller, softball, or barbell?


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> Have you tried rolling the inside of your leg just above the knee joint with a foam roller, softball, or barbell?



No I hav not done a lot of foam rolling lately. Believe it or not since I quit doing it I don't have that problem I'm my left leg that we had to keep wrapped at the meet. 

And I don't get back pumps as often anymore since I started this new program. The warm ups feel kinda ghey but it's working really well.


----------



## Tren4Life

So I didnt quit get what I was after today on my floor press. I was shooting for 6 and only got 4. It's still a 2 rep PR


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nice PR...


----------



## Tren4Life

Fukkkkk 

I know what I did wrong today. 
I forgot one of my cues. I'll do better next week, I promise.


----------



## Tren4Life

This was some DB work after the floor press 

90s are as much as I have right now.


----------



## Iron1

Killin it man, killin it!


----------



## BigGameHunter

Your an animal Bro


----------



## Redrum1327

Thats bad ass  , nice PR bro !! Wish i had your set up in my house , would be so much more convenient !!!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig

That post just inspired me. Next bench day I'm hitting the 100 DB's to failure.


----------



## NbleSavage

Dumbbells were epic, Dude. That's some serious volume with 90s.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Dumbbells were epic, Dude. That's some serious volume with 90s.



The program called for a set of 20-30. I was just guessing with the 90s. 

Damnit now I have to buy a add on set to my DB. The next set goes to 125.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so this is the last week of a 10 week block for me. This is the most weight for 6 I've ever done without a box with my SSB.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Sets of 6? Are you doing cardio Steel?? Nice squatting buddy


----------



## Tren4Life

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Sets of 6? Are you doing cardio Steel?? Nice squatting buddy




The cardio was on the pit shark 

5 sets of 10 with 3 hundos


----------



## ECKSRATED

U need to up your tren so u start screaming after your sets again!!

you're so gentle now.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> U need to up your tren so u start screaming after your sets again!!
> 
> you're so gentle now.



I wish I had some tren. Just cruising now man.


----------



## Tren4Life

i know the last one doesn't count but I'll take the PR


----------



## Tren4Life

Savage !!! This ones for you brother!!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig

I'll be having my go at this today. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Beedeezy

I fukking love that steeler is his own hype man!
I don't need your forgive, I don't need your hate. 
Did I hear that correctly?


----------



## Tren4Life

Beedeezy said:


> I fukking love that steeler is his own hype man!
> I don't need your forgive, I don't need your hate.
> Did I hear that correctly?




Yes you did. Five Finger Death Punch - Dot Your Eyes.


----------



## NbleSavage

You are straight-up Cyborg!! Looked like a damn pneumatic piston pumpin them big ass blocks!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> You are straight-up Cyborg!! Looked like a damn pneumatic piston pumpin them big ass blocks!!




I'll use this vid as evidence so my wife will let me buy the next set for them. Then they will go to 125.


----------



## SFGiants

It takes a lot for a guy to pull this stuff off alone I can't tell you all how many times a teammate or 2 has had to pull my head out of my ass.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> It takes a lot for a guy to pull this stuff off alone I can't tell you all how many times a teammate or 2 has had to pull my head out of my ass.



I wish I had a team around me to call out cues and fix my damn form. I think I could get a few more pounds on the bar.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> I wish I had a team around me to call out cues and fix my damn form. I think I could get a few more pounds on the bar.



Just the energy will put pounds on the bar bro!


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Just the energy will put pounds on the bar bro!



Absolutely!!!!


----------



## snake

Dumbbells and reps? Snakey has a new member to his BBing team. lol

By the way, nice job on the floor presses. Most guys would have racked it and called it a day.... not the Steel.


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> Dumbbells and reps? Snakey has a new member to his BBing team. lol
> 
> By the way, nice job on the floor presses. Most guys would have racked it and called it a day.... not the Steel.




No one ever wins by stopping short.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> No one ever wins by stopping short.



Frank Costanza begs to differ....


----------



## Tren4Life

This is the last day of my 10 week off season cycle this is a new PR for deficit pulls for me. 500x6


----------



## Tren4Life

This was my second set of 8 on my new GHR. I'm still getting used to these cuz they're so fukkin hard.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

S4L is putting in work behind that steel curtain. Props brother.


----------



## Tren4Life

DocDePanda187123 said:


> S4L is putting in work behind that steel curtain. Props brother.



Thanks Doc. Never a holiday around here.


----------



## NbleSavage

Congrats on the PR!!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pusssyyyyy


----------



## Tren4Life

I'm m back to lifting at 3 am again pussies. 


Pit Shark 535 

Oh yea BW 240. I fukking lost 5 pounds last week. Fukkin new job anyway. Oh well I hope it was all water.


----------



## AlphaD

Ahhhhhh the 3 am workouts!   Fukn animal.  Very nice Steel!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

You are one dedicated Dude. Not going to lie, I don't think I'd have it in me to wake up at 3AM and train.

Anyways, if I can give any advice on that pit shark, it would be to drop the weight, take your hands off the handle bars, and keep your upper back straight. That will really traction your wounded hips and help rehab them.


----------



## Pinkbear

Just stopping by to give you some more motivation steel.

You are the biggest vagina ever. 
My mom shits weigh more then you can lift. 
Do you even lift?
240lb? Didn't know pussys weighed that much.
bald Mr clean looking mother ****er
you couldn't punch your way out of a wet paper bag.
you know who else works out at 3am? Crossfitters


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't know if there is such a thing as a volume PR but if there is, this is it.  11 week ago all I could do is 275 5x5, this last set of 315 5x5.


----------



## NbleSavage

Kick ass, Mate!!! You're man-handling 315!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Kick ass, Mate!!! You're man-handling 315!!



I was thinking of you on the last few reps. 
Last set 3 x 20 with 60s


----------



## PillarofBalance

You still having that tendinitis? Just wondering because I see that wrap in the floor press vid.

You gotta get the wife to wrap you with the floss. It will keep that shit away.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> You still having that tendinitis? Just wondering because I see that wrap in the floor press vid.
> 
> You gotta get the wife to wrap you with the floss. It will keep that shit away.



She helped me with it yesterday. It hasn't been bothering me as much lately seams like if my e2 is in check and I'm not holding as much water it's fine. I just had the wrap in for just incase haha.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

PillarofBalance said:


> You still having that tendinitis? wrap with the floss. It will keep that shit away.



S4L, not trying to hijack ya...

POB, for years I've been hearing you go on and on about "just floss it", and to be honest I never really thought much about it until my elbow started bothering me. I've looked at my options to help deal with the pain..for example, ibuprofen-which just masks the pain and does nothing for the problem/injury, Ice-which helps with swelling and pain, but does nothing for the problem/injury. Compression sleeves- now this option to me sounded like the best alternative until I googled Voodoo Floss and got this video/explanation.
Once you open the link, just scroll down a little to see the video.
http://www.roguefitness.com/voodoo-floss-bands

So here are my questions: From the video, the guy wrapped the elbow and then put it through its range of motion exercises, are you leaving your floss on during your entire workout or only when you are doing as he did?
By "flossing" are you repairing the site or is temporarily allowing for ROM to return?
How is Voodoo Floss any different than say an Ace Bandage Wrap?


----------



## PillarofBalance

IWannaGetBig said:


> S4L, not trying to hijack ya...
> 
> POB, for years I've been hearing you go on and on about "just floss it", and to be honest I never really thought much about it until my elbow started bothering me. I've looked at my options to help deal with the pain..for example, ibuprofen-which just masks the pain and does nothing for the problem/injury, Ice-which helps with swelling and pain, but does nothing for the problem/injury. Compression sleeves- now this option to me sounded like the best alternative until I googled Voodoo Floss and got this video/explanation.
> Once you open the link, just scroll down a little to see the video.
> http://www.roguefitness.com/voodoo-floss-bands
> 
> So here are my questions: From the video, the guy wrapped the elbow and then put it through its range of motion exercises, are you leaving your floss on during your entire workout or only when you are doing as he did?
> By "flossing" are you repairing the site or is temporarily allowing for ROM to return?
> How is Voodoo Floss any different than say an Ace Bandage Wrap?


If you wrap properly you will last 2 minutes before begging for someone to take it off you.

The material is a rubber, sort of like a bike innertube. Nothing like an ace wrap.  So it does more than compress or support.

Tennis elbow for example is an inflammation at the medial epicondyle and is caused by hypertonicity of the musculature attached to it. Essentially the muscle is constantly contracted. The elbow doesn't fully extend. This is because those muscles in the forearm that normally slide over one another are glued together.

The floss causes a combination of a few things.

1. Gapping of the joint. Essentially creates space in the joint so it can re-seat itself properly and in the case allows you to go into extension with the joint with much less pain.

2. Ischemic compression. It traps venous blood flow and when you unwrap the sudden rush of blood is driven into the capillaries and provides those tissues with nutrients they were lacking.

3. Pin and stretch or active release. It tacs the muscles down at the origin or insertion points and restores sliding motion as you take it through a range of motion. This tears apart scar tissue, knots, adhesions whatever the case may be. 

So after the inflammation starts, floss it. To keep it from coming back you need to balance out your tricep and bicep work as well as working the flexors and extensor of the forearm. One way I do that is hammer curls on bench days and I wrap a rubber band around my fingers and open my hand into band tension.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

PillarofBalance said:


> One way I do that is hammer curls on bench days and I wrap a rubber band around my fingers and open my hand into band tension.



You have pics of this or can you find a link so that I can see it? Thanks


----------



## snake

Improvement is improvement. I wouldn't care how it come because the bottom line is you're stronger then 3 months ago.


----------



## PillarofBalance

IWannaGetBig said:


> You have pics of this or can you find a link so that I can see it? Thanks


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so as you know today is my favorite day !!
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
320x5
325x5
330x5
340x5

=12??? Pounds


----------



## Tren4Life

245x5
245x5
245x5
=3675


----------



## Tren4Life

50x30
50x30
50x30
=4500







I moved over 20,000 pounds today. FUKK YEA!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

Squat  day is slowly working its way toward my favorite. Today is the first day that I had zero back pain. Not even a pump

I worked up to 405 x5 for 2 sets and called it a day.


----------



## PillarofBalance

It's nice finally getting out of pain. Glad to see you are on the mend.


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> It's nice finally getting out of pain. Glad to see you are on the mend.



Thanks Pillar. I'm taking baby steps right now and it seams to be working. I decided that if I only get another 10 pounds on my squat At the meet then I'll be happy.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks Pillar. I'm taking baby steps right now and it seams to be working. I decided that if I only get another 10 pounds on my squat At the meet then I'll be happy.



A PR is a PR, blew my mind I got a PR in bench at the meet after months of fixing the shoulder and refinding my bench.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> A PR is a PR, blew my mind I got a PR in bench at the meet after months of fixing the shoulder and refinding my bench.



That's just the way I feel. I really enjoy the sport of PL, someday I'd like to lift in a meet with my son. He's only 8 right now so I need to stay healthy for a while.


----------



## snake

Nice squat buddy but even better to hear it's pain free. That means the gain-train is rollin' down the track.


----------



## Beedeezy

Steelers4Life said:


> Squat  day is slowly working its way toward my favorite. Today is the first day that I had zero back pain. Not even a pump
> 
> I worked up to 405 x5 for 2 sets and called it a day.



Nice work brother. 
Not sure which I enjoy hearing more, you pain free, or that rumble of scariness you mumble before every lift. 
I'll say it again, Steeler doesn't need a hype man. He is his own!


----------



## bugman

Awesome job.  Keep it up.  #nohomo


----------



## NbleSavage

Great work down in the dungeon! Glad you're getting healthy again!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice squatting pussy.


----------



## Tren4Life

I know it's still not huge numbers but I'm getting better 

455x6


----------



## NbleSavage

Hell yes - nice set! 

Have to know: what track did you queue up there at the start of your set? (I'm always out for some PR music  )


----------



## Tren4Life

I have been using this for awhile.


----------



## jennerrator

Looking lean and mean


----------



## AlphaD

Looks good brother!  About time you get it going! lol.........


----------



## BreedElite

Looks ****ing sick!!! nice work brotha! We need to get together and get a lift in!


----------



## BigGameHunter

Got my S4L fix in.  Great work Brother.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is the last set of a 5x5 with 365. And a sick PR


----------



## Tren4Life

Next week is a new 1 rm any guesses as to what it will be?


----------



## PillarofBalance

430 minimum


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> 430 minimum



I should be able to turn a 430 floor press into a 450 bench huh?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> I should be able to turn a 430 floor press into a 450 bench huh?


So long as you can stay tight on the chest sure. Some guys this lift does nothing for. I had my boy pawg hit a 460 to a 2 board no problem but can't get 415 off his chest. Spoto presses would be a good compliment to the floor press. 

If I recall though floor press does tend to get your bench moving though.


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't have any problem staying tight all the way down. I don't like to see those guys that let th bar drop on their chest and try to get rebound and leg drive to get it moving. I'd rather hold it tight and wind the spring on the way down.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

In for new bench maxes!


----------



## Tren4Life

DocDePanda187123 said:


> In for new bench maxes!



It will just be a floor press max right now Doc. I am going to wait till my new bench gets here to do anymore heavy bench work. It should be here by the end of the month for sure.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay I know it's shy on depth but I'm taking it. 545 a 25 pound pr.


----------



## NbleSavage

Hell yes!!!! Great lift!


----------



## Seeker

It was shy on depth but you should take it.  It's obvious even with proper depth it would have came up


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Am I the only one who watches S4L vids on mute bc the sounds he makes gives me nightmares??

Nice lifting Steel.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Very nice steel. Very nice. 

U can't scream anymore cus the family is sleeping huh?


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Very nice steel. Very nice.
> 
> U can't scream anymore cus the family is sleeping huh?



Yea for the most part but this week I'm home alone so floor press day is gonna be fun.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Dude just watched your video. You killed it, you could have went ass to the floor and got it up no problem. 

Hell yeah man good job


----------



## mickems

Steel, you're definitely not human. I wanna be like you when I grow up.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is a sick PR. 445 floor press on no food for 3 days fukk yea!!


----------



## LeanHerm

Why no food???


----------



## Tren4Life

LeanHerm said:


> Why no food???



It's a long story. It's all nerves.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nothing better than some bench porn. Nice lifting steel.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Man it has to be the grey beard of power


----------



## ECKSRATED

It's the nandy. Never dissapoints.


----------



## BreedElite

Steelers4Life said:


> This is a sick PR. 445 floor press on no food for 3 days fukk yea!!



****ing sick brotha powered through that like a boss, glad to see you are doing well.


----------



## Tren4Life

RPE 6 335x6


----------



## Tren4Life

I took DYS's advise on these.  300x10 for 3 sets.


----------



## HydroEJP88

What's that contraption called? Never seen one before


----------



## Tren4Life

HydroEJP88 said:


> What's that contraption called? Never seen one before



It's a Pit Shark belt squat machine.


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> It's a Pit Shark belt squat machine.



How you liking that, Brother? Looks interesting, I've never used one before.


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> How you liking that, Brother? Looks interesting, I've never used one before.



I really like it.  When I squat and get a back pump he belt squats are a great way to finish off my legs.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Belt squats have two other fantastic uses.

1. Regression - when you have someone with squat mechanics that can't be fixed under the bar use this.

2. Rehab/prehab - the belt squat deloads the lumbar spine and can be used for traction. Allow the low back to round at the bottom using lighter weights on the belt squat after you squat.  Feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nice work Steel!

I see that new GHR in the dungeon. That is one expensive towel rack lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

5 more pounds than 10 weeks ago.


----------



## Tren4Life

10 more than 10 weeks ago.


----------



## Yaya

Very motivated by u steeler...


----------



## Yaya

I will never look at a toolbox or toaster the same again


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yaya said:


> I will never look at a toolbox or toaster the same again


Making dumbbells out of a toolbox and a toaster = genius


----------



## ken Sass

steel will lift anything lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Posting this for Steel since he offered me a free mustache ride and dibs on using the bench after....


----------



## Tren4Life

Thanks Doc. I'll even throw in a handy.


----------



## HydroEJP88

That is a sweet ass bench


----------



## NbleSavage

Hell yes! The Dungeon gets an upgrade!


----------



## Big Worm

Nice bench. Sticking with the same pad?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Lucky ****er!!!!


----------



## Beedeezy

That's a sexy ass bench


----------



## Tren4Life

Big Worm said:


> Nice bench. Sticking with the same pad?



It's the upgraded sticky pad. I'll try it for a while.


----------



## ECKSRATED

That's porn to me and steel. Brand new comp bench or a hot naked girl in bed???? It's a tough decision.


----------



## NbleSavage

ECKSRATED said:


> That's porn to me and steel. Brand new comp bench or a hot naked girl in bed???? It's a tough decision.



Sex on a quality bench is one of life's greatest pleasures


----------



## ken Sass

elitefts bench!!! outstanding!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Sex on a quality bench is one of life's greatest pleasures



My wife is a team player. She will help me crissen it before use.


----------



## ken Sass

i think i am gonna pop for a bench and bar, that way when bad weather hits i can still get chest in


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Sex on a quality bench is one of life's greatest pleasures



The fukkin sex was awesome on the bench.  Wow I had no idea, well anyway it's be crissened and cleared for use. I'll be changing from floor pressing to benching with an elitefts shoulder saver.  It's supposed to be like a 2 board so it should be close to the same ROM as a floor press. I need to get back on a bench and get my arch back and my form back in place. Wed will be the day men!!!

I'm going to squat today with my SSB, if it turns out to be a great squat day I'll put up the vid tonight.


----------



## Assassin32

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Posting this for Steel since he offered me a free mustache ride and dibs on using the bench after....



Dude, that's ****in awesome! Just looking at it adds 10 pounds. How much was she?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> The fukkin sex was awesome on the bench.  Wow I had no idea, well anyway it's be crissened and cleared for use. I'll be changing from floor pressing to benching with an elitefts shoulder saver.  It's supposed to be like a 2 board so it should be close to the same ROM as a floor press. I need to get back on a bench and get my arch back and my form back in place. Wed will be the day men!!!
> 
> I'm going to squat today with my SSB, if it turns out to be a great squat day I'll put up the vid tonight.


Can I come over and smell the bench?


----------



## ECKSRATED

No pics of stains.... didn't happen


----------



## Tren4Life

Assassin32 said:


> Dude, that's ****in awesome! Just looking at it adds 10 pounds. How much was she?



About 16 hundo


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Can I come over and smell the bench?



If you can bench more than me.


----------



## NbleSavage

"Sex on the Bench" = new power lifting umbrella drink of choice


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> No pics of stains.... didn't happen



I knew you'd say that so yes there are Picts and even a vid for proof.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Steelers4Life said:


> If you can bench more than me.


Can I wear my shirt? Cause then I can.


----------



## DF

PillarofBalance said:


> Can I come over and smell the bench?



Ah, the new bench smell!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Sex while you were benching would be legendary.


----------



## Beedeezy

ECKSRATED said:


> Sex while you were benching would be legendary.



In that's case, proof would be required.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Sex while you were benching would be legendary.



I can make that happen.


----------



## heavydeads83

chest/hip exercise.


----------



## NbleSavage

Glute bridge, FTW.


----------



## Tren4Life

I was tired of floor pressing. 
365x6 with my shoulder saver on the new bench.


----------



## Tren4Life

405 x5 with the sling shot.  
Because I wanted to feel 405 again.


----------



## Tren4Life

[video=youtube

90 x15. SAVAGE !!!! This is a sick PR for you brother.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Steelers4Life said:


> 405 x5 with the sling shot.
> Because I wanted to feel 405 again.



Brother, I see you got the sling shot..man I'm loving mine. That's a sexy bench you got there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Is that a tampon on the bar? 

Where'd u get that steel? And how much? I've been wanting to get one for some time now


----------



## ken Sass

ECKSRATED said:


> Is that a tampon on the bar?
> 
> Where'd u get that steel? And how much? I've been wanting to get one for some time now


elitefts. about 38$


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Is that a tampon on the bar?
> 
> Where'd u get that steel? And how much? I've been wanting to get one for some time now



They claim it's the same as a 2 board.


----------



## NbleSavage

I love my slingshot, great training tool.

Damn, Steel - that bench is dead sexy. You're crushing 405 too! Good lifts!


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> 90 x15. SAVAGE !!!! This is a sick PR for you brother.



You made that look easy!! SICK!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> You made that look easy!! SICK!!!!!



I forgot to say that it was the 3rd set to.  Haha so 45 reps.


----------



## Tren4Life

I hope everyone made it over here okay.


----------



## NbleSavage

Speak the perimeter password or be fired upon!!


----------



## LeanHerm

What's the password?? I can't get in. Lol


----------



## stonetag

Yep, made it to the barbarian den, lift on my man.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Posting for the techtarded OP.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is on 750 of SFGs test 900 deca and 25 mg of his stane Eod. 4 days from last pin.


----------



## Assassin32

Steelers4Life said:


> This is on 750 of SFGs test 900 deca and 25 mg of his stane Eod. 4 days from last pin.



Just thought I'd say that Jack Lambert is in my top 5 all-time favorite players.


----------



## Tren4Life

I'd give my left nut to see Brady take a hit from him back in the day.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Found it.  Sorry Im late.  

Like the new bench S4L.  I want one.


----------



## Tren4Life

BigGameHunter said:


> Found it.  Sorry Im late.
> 
> Like the new bench S4L.  I want one.





I'm glad you made it Brother.


----------



## Tren4Life

This is a deload week men.  Nothing really to report, I didn't make a vid of 100 piston squats. Lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

[video

This is SICK!!!


----------



## Tren4Life

[video
Started my peaking program today. Work has been fukkin nuts lately.  6 days a week 14 hours a day right now.  Im gonna have to squat on Sunday's from now on so I have time to get in all the work. 

My squat still needs work and I found a week spot in my glutes today. My knees came forward after 315 so I have a bunch of work to do.


----------



## Tren4Life

Today is the first day ever that I almost puked on a bench day. Lots of heavy work today. This is my second set of 315x3. (70%).  

Then I did worked up to a top set of 3 close grip (315). Then a top set of 3 close grip 3 board (365).  

Then 3 sets of 10 pit shark dips with a hundo on the bar and a bw set of 25.


----------



## BigGameHunter

I'm proud of you Brother. You have come a long way. Very inspiring.

Got my S4L fix so back to work.


----------



## Tren4Life

Week one down 9 more to go.


----------



## Tren4Life

Bench day. 375 2x2


----------



## Tren4Life

6 weeks out 505x2x2.


----------



## Tren4Life

I cut my opener back by 25 pounds.  My training has been off lately 

[video=youtube_share


----------



## Tren4Life

Bench opener 

[video=youtube_share;mAnKNtfiN0s


----------



## Tren4Life

Squat opener 

[video=youtube


----------



## Tren4Life

[video=youtube_share
This is the last time I have a barbell in my hands till meet day.


----------



## Assassin32

Stumbled across your log, forgot all about it since you moved it. You're getting strong as hell, dude. When's the meet?


----------



## Tren4Life

Assassin32 said:


> Stumbled across your log, forgot all about it since you moved it. You're getting strong as hell, dude. When's the meet?



Hey man it's good to see you. The meet is Dec 5-6 so like a week and a half.


----------



## Assassin32

Are you competing at 242 or not cutting weight and lifting in the 275?


----------



## Tren4Life

Assassin32 said:


> Are you competing at 242 or not cutting weight and lifting in the 275?



I've been waking up between 243-246 every morning for a week so the cut shouldn't be all that hard this time. Haha


----------



## Tren4Life

1 week out 

My weight is good I've been about 2 pounds over for a week or so. I should be good. 
I'm going for a deep tissue massage on wed. It's gonna hurt so good.


----------



## Tren4Life

Okay so it's been a while since I've been in here. 
So at the meet I did well. I went 8/9 and missed 450 bench. I was bummed about it and took it easy on my pull but still had a 10 pound pr. I ended up adding 25 to my total so it was a good day of lifting with a ton of good friends there to help me. 

I just started back in the gym 2 weeks ago. This is a deload week for me and nothing really special goes on. 

I have some new goals this year and I won't be completing until December again. I need a long off season to add some size to my legs and back. 

POB and I have a challenge going on ( if he remembered, he was half way into a bottle of Jack) this year at the dec meet we are going head to head. Raw modern, no suits. 
The only rule we made was the weight limit is 260.  We will have to lift at 275 but I'm still gonna kick his ass !!!


----------



## Tren4Life

Squats last week 

[


----------



## Tren4Life

Floor press

[video=


----------



## Tren4Life

Pull 

[video=youtube_s


----------



## ToolSteel

Tren4Life said:


> Squats last week


Those look interesting.


----------



## Patriot1405

Looking good brother!


----------



## heavydeads83

that 405 for 6 with the shoulder saver was strong as hell bro.  gotdamn.


----------

